# Motorola Fire XT / XT-530 / XT-531 ROOTING / SBFs / Custom ROMs / CWM



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## achopraa (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi,

I tried rooting the phone via various methods like Pete's but no success 

AC


----------



## priyank_bolia (Sep 23, 2011)

I am also looking on how to root this device Motorola Fire XT. Please help.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 23, 2011)

achopraa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried rooting the phone via various methods like Pete's but no success
> 
> AC

Click to collapse





jeet.9890427233 said:


> I am looking for Themes for Motorola Fire XT / XT-530. I also want to know how to root the phone and install Google Talk with Voice & Video in it. I can not find any threads regarding it. Can anyone help?

Click to collapse





priyank_bolia said:


> I am also looking on how to root this device Motorola Fire XT. Please help.

Click to collapse



This is a major issue. No one seems to know much about this phone and there are no posts about it as well.

Folks who has this phone, I am curious is Google Talk Audio & Video Chat works on it or is it possible to install it. Please let me know. Also, does the Video Call work properly? & Does it come with a microSD Card?


----------



## priyank_bolia (Sep 23, 2011)

It comes with Google Talk, but I don't think its for audio/video. For audio/video it comes with Qik Video Software. Also it comes with 2 GB of Micro SD card. But its internal storage is very less, just mere 150 MB, I just installed few software, and its full. Even moving Apps2SD card won't help, as the software setup are backed on internal storage.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 23, 2011)

priyank_bolia said:


> It comes with Google Talk, but I don't think its for audio/video. For audio/video it comes with Qik Video Software. Also it comes with 2 GB of Micro SD card. But its internal storage is very less, just mere 150 MB, I just installed few software, and its full. Even moving Apps2SD card won't help, as the software setup are backed on internal storage.

Click to collapse



Well, I think for the features this phone is offering there would be limitations somewhere. I am going to buy this phone for my mom so that we can Video Chat. I could not find any other Android based phone at this range that offers these features. So I think we might aswell just compensate for the storage. However, I was really looking forward to having the Voice & Video chat on GTalk itself... 

How is the phone otherwise? How much did you get it for? Is the battery life as good as it is promised? & let me dig around and find a way to root it... I do not like the default junk that comes along with it. Unfortunately, the devs are more busy with highend phones :-D


----------



## priyank_bolia (Sep 23, 2011)

A fully charged battery went completely discharged overnight. I don't know what happened. Only Wifi was on, but there was no Wifi available.
Also the charger is complete junk, charging by plugging it in a computer charges much faster.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 23, 2011)

priyank_bolia said:


> A fully charged battery went completely discharged overnight. I don't know what happened. Only Wifi was on, but there was no Wifi available.
> Also the charger is complete junk, charging by plugging it in a computer charges much faster.

Click to collapse



Oooo.. that's bad.. Check what has been using the battery... Or change the WiFi sleep property.. That should help.


----------



## DM613 (Sep 23, 2011)

I am aswell searching on how to basis this accessory Motorola blaze XT. amuse advice.


----------



## achopraa (Sep 23, 2011)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> This is a major issue. No one seems to know much about this phone and there are no posts about it as well.
> 
> Folks who has this phone, I am curious is Google Talk Audio & Video Chat works on it or is it possible to install it. Please let me know. Also, does the Video Call work properly? & Does it come with a microSD Card?

Click to collapse



I am not sure how (and if) Google Talk Audio & Video Chat can be used on this device. Haven't been able to find an option.



priyank_bolia said:


> It comes with Google Talk, but I don't think its for audio/video. For audio/video it comes with Qik Video Software. Also it comes with 2 GB of Micro SD card. But its internal storage is very less, just mere 150 MB, I just installed few software, and its full. Even moving Apps2SD card won't help, as the software setup are backed on internal storage.

Click to collapse



Yes, the internal memory is way too less. I am trying on ways to use SD Cards for storing apps by making it an EXT4 and other modification but no luck so far.



jeet.9890427233 said:


> Well, I think for the features this phone is offering there would be limitations somewhere. I am going to buy this phone for my mom so that we can Video Chat. I could not find any other Android based phone at this range that offers these features. So I think we might aswell just compensate for the storage. However, I was really looking forward to having the Voice & Video chat on GTalk itself...
> 
> How is the phone otherwise? How much did you get it for? Is the battery life as good as it is promised? & let me dig around and find a way to root it... I do not like the default junk that comes along with it. Unfortunately, the devs are more busy with highend phones :-D

Click to collapse



Poistive - Looks
Negative - Low memory. Slow UI. I upgraded from Galaxy 5 but seems like should have gone to a much higher end phone.

Anyways if I can get that extra memory, I may be content.



priyank_bolia said:


> A fully charged battery went completely discharged overnight. I don't know what happened. Only Wifi was on, but there was no Wifi available.
> Also the charger is complete junk, charging by plugging it in a computer charges much faster.

Click to collapse



Yups, if Wifi would be ON and there would be no Wifi available, it will consume more battery as it will keep on searching for networks to connect.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 23, 2011)

Someone needs to root this and port the gmail with voice & video on to it.. I am sure this device is perfectly capable of supporting it.

If it could work on my Xperia X10 which does not have a front cam.. I am sure it would on this.


----------



## achopraa (Sep 24, 2011)

Lets see. I have started digging into things with 2 priorities.
First and foremost being rooting it.

Sent from my XT530 using XDA App


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 28, 2011)

achopraa said:


> Lets see. I have started digging into things with 2 priorities.
> First and foremost being rooting it.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Any luck Bro?


----------



## xda7410 (Sep 29, 2011)

I too m looking forward to root this xt 531 .... I ve searched ... googles but to no avail,hope somebody from XDA would pop in.


----------



## achopraa (Sep 29, 2011)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Any luck Bro?

Click to collapse



It ain't as easy as it seemed....


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 30, 2011)

achopraa said:


> It ain't as easy as it seemed....

Click to collapse



I agree. I have been unsuccessful as well.. Can some devs help?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Moto Fire XT530 Rooting*

Hello folks,

There's a One click root for Motorola 2.3.4 Gingerbread devices, if that doesn't work you might have to wait to for a developer to start working on the phone as it was just released like a month ago.

Give this method a try and post updates.

More info HERE


----------



## achopraa (Oct 3, 2011)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> There's a One click root for Motorola 2.3.4 Gingerbread devices, if that doesn't work you might have to wait to for a developer to start working on the phone as it was just released like a month ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. I already tried that and other versions as well. This doesn't work.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Oct 4, 2011)

DM613 said:


> I am aswell searching on how to basis this accessory Motorola blaze XT. amuse advice.

Click to collapse



Sorry bro.. I did not understand what you said.


----------



## titanichotboy (Oct 4, 2011)

I also tried with lots of application but no luck. I also not able to go quick boot menu by pressing power key and down volume key at phone startup. so not able to root this phone for now. Please give me any working method if anyone have.

Thanks


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## uao (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, same here: I have tried all the methods around the web. none of them are working..... from an apk or from adb i cant find a way to root it....

for enter the boot menu you should use the down volume, the cam button and the power button.

for recovery: vol up, vol down and power. when it shows a triangle hit home and you are in


----------



## crownabhisek (Oct 5, 2011)

Going to recovery mode works! And you can also replace a custom rom.

As for rooting it,....i'm unsuccessful. Tried all kinds of easy rooting & advanced rooting methods. But to vain.


My Question
------------
How to create or develop a custom ROM for this Android 2.3.4?
....so that i could develop my own os for this phone.


----------



## titanichotboy (Oct 7, 2011)

I want to root my phone Fire XT530. Please anyone do something. Only 15MB space is pending in my internal memory and not able to install more apps so need to root asap but not found any solution. so please anyone try new way to root this phone.

Thanks


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Oct 7, 2011)

titanichotboy said:


> I want to root my phone Fire XT530. Please anyone do something. Only 15MB space is pending in my internal memory and not able to install more apps so need to root asap but not found any solution. so please anyone try new way to root this phone.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Same issue here bro...


----------



## andr0idnoob (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone tried the GingerBreak apk root on the Moto Fire XT? Its a general root for all Gingerbread phones. works for most phones, doesnt work for some. im a first time android user and don't want to end up bricking my android! anyway i heard that rooting the phones voids the warranty!

any pro users who could try this out - do share your experiences.

also, once an android phone has been rooted, can it be 'unrooted'? as in, can you restore the stock ROM?


----------



## achopraa (Oct 9, 2011)

andr0idnoob said:


> Anyone tried the GingerBreak apk root on the Moto Fire XT? Its a general root for all Gingerbread phones. works for most phones, doesnt work for some. im a first time android user and don't want to end up bricking my android! anyway i heard that rooting the phones voids the warranty!
> 
> any pro users who could try this out - do share your experiences.
> 
> also, once an android phone has been rooted, can it be 'unrooted'? as in, can you restore the stock ROM?

Click to collapse



It doesnt work.
Rooting is different from replacing ROM.

Sent from my XT530 using XDA App


----------



## andr0idnoob (Oct 9, 2011)

> Rooting is different from replacing ROM.

Click to collapse



Pardon me. I'm quite a n00b with android phones.

What I mean is, once rooted is there any way to bring it back to the un-rooted state again? Something analogous to 'Jailbreaking' an iPhone and then simply restoring the phone's firmware from iTunes to bring it back to the factory shipped state again, where no one will know that the phone has been jailbroken at all.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Oct 9, 2011)

andr0idnoob said:


> Pardon me. I'm quite a n00b with android phones.
> 
> What I mean is, once rooted is there any way to bring it back to the un-rooted state again? Something analogous to 'Jailbreaking' an iPhone and then simply restoring the phone's firmware from iTunes to bring it back to the factory shipped state again, where no one will know that the phone has been jailbroken at all.

Click to collapse



No one has been able to root this phone yet. So, let's get to rooting it first. I'm sure if someone can root it; unrooting would not be too far away.


Sent via Android on Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## yatinthakur (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, Rooting of this phone is the first way to get into this phones ROM..  A friend bought it couple of days back, was playing around with it, looks good, but everything seems so restricted.

My ZTE Blade was so much simpler to root and customize..


----------



## rbrenelli (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a TIM Motorola XT 531. Its a carrier customized version of the phone for TIM in Brazil. I just bought it a week ago. The main let down is the internal memory, since it is a great phone capable of running loads of apps, but due to memory restrictions I can only install a few. I even bought a 16gb Class 10 micro sd, thinking of never to change it and install games and apps, but, now it will be restricted to music and videos.

I wish that Google would fix this internal memory restriction issue, since its their loss. I wont buy more games and apps just because there is no space available. I really hope that they fix this in Ice Cream Sandwich.

If only there was a way to install the system on the sd card, like my father did with his Samsung Galaxy 5. It solved all his problems with storage, since the "internal memory" now is the sd card in his case, so he can install as many apps as he likes.

This would be awesome for this device, since its got the chops and the requirements to go far.

And, this customized version for TIM Brazil has the front and back camera, but no software for video calls, not even qik. And the version of Google Talk that comes preinstalled does not support video chat.

The price for this device is very attractive if you consider all it has. TIM is the only carrier in Brazil to sell this device, and even tough some small resellers are selling it, TIM itself has not started the marketing campaign and retail sales for this device, for it has older devices in stock. I think that when it does start to sell this, there will be enough people with it for the developers to start working on it.

I don't know how's the situation in the US, China and India, other major markets.

Anyway, if anyone has a solution for this internal memory apps restriction and Google Talk with support for video chat, please let us know. Everything else works fine.

Thanks.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Oct 13, 2011)

rbrenelli said:


> I have a TIM Motorola XT 531. Its a carrier customized version of the phone for TIM in Brazil. I just bought it a week ago. The main let down is the internal memory, since it is a great phone capable of running loads of apps, but due to memory restrictions I can only install a few. I even bought a 16gb Class 10 micro sd, thinking of never to change it and install games and apps, but, now it will be restricted to music and videos.
> 
> I wish that Google would fix this internal memory restriction issue, since its their loss. I wont buy more games and apps just because there is no space available. I really hope that they fix this in Ice Cream Sandwich.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think most of the issue will be resolved if this phone can be rooted. We can use Titanium Backup to move most apps to the SD card and clean up any junk that we do not want to use, e.g. RSS.

Unfortunately, Motorola in their infinite wisdom has decided to make their phones unrootable and thus the issue. They even claimed to have stated "If you want to root go elsewhere" in their comment when asked why they boot lock their phones.

Folks would rather go in for Samsung, SE, LG even a Chinese phone that can be rooted these days rather than these motos..


----------



## makssie (Oct 16, 2011)

I NEED ROOT.

I tried with all roots mode.

Motorola One Click Root

Super One Click

z4root.

It's fail.

I need urgent A root to this model, XT531.

Here (Brazil) is called spice XT531 and other locals is called spice fire.

Sorry for bad english...


----------



## noahstevens (Nov 9, 2011)

*Someone please root moto fire xt*

i tried z4root,gingerbreak, visionary and motorola one click root too! i am losing it now! someone please look into it


----------



## arkfirext (Nov 10, 2011)

noahstevens said:


> i tried z4root,gingerbreak, visionary and motorola one click root too! i am losing it now! someone please look into it

Click to collapse



Why are you trying to root this phone? Is it to remove motorola apps from internal memory?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, exactly. Also to move apps to Sd using titanium backup.

Sent via Android on Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## sid5291 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is really annoying i mean the Motorola Razr and the Defy+ both have been rooted so easily how can it be so difficult to root the Fire XT i doubt Motorola did anything special with this phone.

I'm pretty sure the solution is simple but i'm a n00b with rooting and pretty much everything android. 

Any developer out there please help us out !! 

Also do you think the Fire XT will get any software updates from Motorola ? Because there are quiet a few bugs in the firmware. My phone restarts on its own once in a while, its rare but still annoying, any1 else facing this problem ?


----------



## digi_fort (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm primarily from the Galaxy S2 forum. I just bought this phone for my little sister. Though i taught her some basic customization it'll be a relief if i have solutions to her future problems as well (space etc.). Seems you people have issues rooting. Some one mentioned that you guys can go to recovery . Please check if you can go into download mode ? Also if you can't root it is probably due to a locked bootloader. What you guys need is approach a dev and get a ROM with an unlocked bootloader. Only then will you be able to root it. Also hunt for custom roms or stock roms with customization which you can directly flash. You guys can also look for kitchens where you can cook up roms with different kernels for the same purpose. I hope you guys get what i'm tryin to say. Also it will be a big help to you guys if you could get a specific forum to post your problems and not a generic Q&A thread and solution contact/PM Allgamer or pulsar_g2 for that.

Cheers


----------



## Jundstars (Nov 15, 2011)

iave gotta feeling a root method is close...
now that iave said it . . . *fingers crossed

i just cant wait to over-clock my XT530 and not be paranoid about the internal memory.


go smart ppl!!!


----------



## sid5291 (Nov 20, 2011)

digi_fort said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm primarily from the Galaxy S2 forum. I just bought this phone for my little sister. Though i taught her some basic customization it'll be a relief if i have solutions to her future problems as well (space etc.). Seems you people have issues rooting. Some one mentioned that you guys can go to recovery . Please check if you can go into download mode ? Also if you can't root it is probably due to a locked bootloader. What you guys need is approach a dev and get a ROM with an unlocked bootloader. Only then will you be able to root it. Also hunt for custom roms or stock roms with customization which you can directly flash. You guys can also look for kitchens where you can cook up roms with different kernels for the same purpose. I hope you guys get what i'm tryin to say. Also it will be a big help to you guys if you could get a specific forum to post your problems and not a generic Q&A thread and solution contact/PM Allgamer or pulsar_g2 for that.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Wow! Thanks. Alot of information there but not much that i understood . Ok so wait if can boot the xt530 into recovery mode i can load a custom unlocked ROM like miui or cyanogen onto the phone without having rooted it ? ..
Can you suggest any developers to approach about the rooting or unlocked bootloader issue and how can we make sure that this phone has a locked bootloader ?.

I have suggested a dedicated forum for this phone but i guess since it isnt even out in the US i doubt that they would create a dedicated forum only for this phone also since most of us here are junior members i dont think many ppl in the forums will pay attention to what we say so could if we got backing from a senior member like you who knows alot more maybe we could get the attention of some developers and moderators. 

Thanks.

P.S: I loaded into recovery mode and there is an option saying "Download nb0 from sdcard"


----------



## lagoniko (Nov 28, 2011)

*nothing works in my xt530*

hello there i am from greek and i have xt530 and i cant put it in recovery mode even boot mode.i dont know why.the only thing it is doing it is a black screen when i push down volume and power.i want to downgrade it into froyo because it is not working good.now it has 2.3.3 inside.please somebody help before i toss it to the rubish!


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## sid5291 (Dec 2, 2011)

lagoniko said:


> hello there i am from greek and i have xt530 and i cant put it in recovery mode even boot mode.i dont know why.the only thing it is doing it is a black screen when i push down volume and power.i want to downgrade it into froyo because it is not working good.now it has 2.3.3 inside.please somebody help before i toss it to the rubish!

Click to collapse




Try to Press volume up and down and then power thats what gets me into recovery .


----------



## thiagomalcher (Dec 7, 2011)

*Root Motorola XT 531*

News, News my friends.

Root you Motorola xt 531, link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1218506&page=2

100% working

Aos amigos brasileiros: esse link redireciona para o root no xt 316 porém o root foi feito com sucesso no xt 531, feliz da vida agora heheheh, irei testar o update para o 2.3.5 com root.


----------



## member neil (Dec 8, 2011)

hve u tried rooting moto xt531 coz its says root for moto xt 311,316 & wad are d risks if it doesnt get rooted properly? im askin coz i jus gt a new phone


----------



## thiagomalcher (Dec 8, 2011)

I had no problems, everything went perfect, a hint not delete the motoswitch.apk


----------



## pdeguchi (Dec 9, 2011)

*WORKS*

Thanks man!


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Dec 9, 2011)

Is this working on Motorola Fire XT530 as well?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Motorola Fire XT530 / XT531 Rooting Solution*

Please follow THIS LINK


Confirmed *WORKING*!


----------



## noahstevens (Dec 9, 2011)

Jundstars said:


> iave gotta feeling a root method is close...
> now that iave said it . . . *fingers crossed
> 
> i just cant wait to over-clock my XT530 and not be paranoid about the internal memory.
> ...

Click to collapse



were you able to root it finally?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Dec 9, 2011)

noahstevens said:


> were you able to root it finally?

Click to collapse



Yes, it worked!


----------



## member neil (Dec 9, 2011)

hey can someone post a video on how to do d cmd part of d rooting process gt stuck der plz help me out


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Dec 9, 2011)

member neil said:


> hey can someone post a video on how to do d cmd part of d rooting process gt stuck der plz help me out

Click to collapse



Sorry you faced some issues. It is very simple actually. One of the zip files has ABD on it (I dont remember which one actually, I apologize). Open CMD and then navigate to that folder and just type " adb shell " [without the spaces and "].

Hope this helps.

Just another info. Both during the 2nd and 3rd reboots I had to take out the USB cable from the phone.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Dec 9, 2011)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Sorry you faced some issues. It is very simple actually. One of the zip files has ABD on it (I dont remember which one actually, I apologize). Open CMD and then navigate to that folder and just type " adb shell " [without the spaces and "].
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Just another info. Both during the 2nd and 3rd reboots I had to take out the USB cable from the phone.

Click to collapse



RootD3 has ABD in it.


----------



## brunofpm (Dec 9, 2011)

*Deleted wrong apps! Help!*

Hey, guys!
Im really desperate!

I rooted my Moto Fire XT531 yesterday and it was ok.
But then I've deleted some wrong apps (but I made a backup with Titanium Backup). MotoSwitch and Estrutura dos Serviços do Google 2.3.4 (Google Structure Services 2.3.4... something like that in english).
After that, my phone couldnt go to home screen anymore. Only the notifications bar is working. I can receive calls but the launcher doesnt open.

I tried everything! I tried to restore the data with Titanium Backup, tried to go to recovery mode. Nothing works!

How can I restore the original phone data?
What can I do?


----------



## thiagomalcher (Dec 10, 2011)

use google translate: provavelmente você apagou o motoswith, se tiver uma cópia mande um email com a copia do arquivo apagado e anexe nesse email, envie para a conta configurada no seu aparelho, se a barra de notificação está funcionando dará certo! Detalhe: recoloque o arquivo na pasta system/app de onde você apagou para voltar ao normal e não ficar como uma simples instalação!


----------



## brunofpm (Dec 10, 2011)

*Ajuda!*

PT-BR: Thiago, tem como eu falar com vc? Gtalk, Gmail...sei lá.
Essa sua soluçao não deve funcionar pq eu teria que atualizar o gmail. O meu nao tá configurado pra atualizar automatico.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

I entered the Titanium Backup with the notification bar and restored the MotoSwitch app. Thanks thiagomalcher!


----------



## sid5291 (Dec 10, 2011)

So i've finally got my XT530 rooted !!! 

But what is the best way to free up internal space ? Any suggestions i tried Link2SD either im not doing something right but it hardly helped ...!

Can some one please help ... What did you do to free up internal memory now that we are rooted ?

Thanks


----------



## member neil (Dec 10, 2011)

thanx fr replin.. but still nt happin can you tell me wer to extract ROOT D3 and how to navigate in cmd???? thanx in advance..


----------



## member neil (Dec 10, 2011)

i didt it!!!!!!!!!!! thanks fr d post


----------



## hamada99 (Dec 10, 2011)

how to confirm that your XT 530 is rooted?


----------



## sid5291 (Dec 10, 2011)

member neil said:


> thanx fr replin.. but still nt happin can you tell me wer to extract ROOT D3 and how to navigate in cmd???? thanx in advance..

Click to collapse



Just extract RootD3 in C:
open cmd 
if it is C:\Users\name> (for example)
then type cd .. and enter till you get
C:\>
then type cd RootD3
you should get C:\RootD3>
and then type adb shell

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




hamada99 said:


> how to confirm that your XT 530 is rooted?

Click to collapse



Just download android terminal from the market
then open it and type su
it should ask you for Super user permission and then a # will be displayed that means your rooted


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## hamada99 (Dec 10, 2011)

after I confirmed is rooted, it's possible to move some applications from phone only like yahoo messenger and Facebook to micro SD?


----------



## sid5291 (Dec 10, 2011)

hamada99 said:


> after I confirmed is rooted, it's possible to move some applications from phone only like yahoo messenger and Facebook to micro SD?

Click to collapse



Yes it is possible ... but you will need to use Link2SD thats what i have done...!


----------



## thiagomalcher (Dec 10, 2011)

Eu simplesmente apaguei arquivos nativos do aparelho que poderiam ser subistituidos por outros com permissões para serem instalados no cartão sd, apaguei também os apps da operadora!


----------



## member neil (Dec 10, 2011)

does anyone know how to put CM7 after rooting?????


----------



## chemicalbuz (Dec 11, 2011)

member neil said:


> does anyone know how to put CM7 after rooting?????

Click to collapse



cm7 must be cooked for fire xt, you can't install a cm7 for another device, as any other rom


----------



## Jundstars (Dec 12, 2011)

*OVERCLOCK*

hi guys, thank you for all the help. i managed to root my XT530!!! love it!

but i havnt managed to overclock my phone yet. i am using "CPU Master" overclocking is restricted to 800MHz. am able to underclock tho. WTF?


----------



## member neil (Dec 12, 2011)

any idea how long it will take to remove cm7 for fire xt???


----------



## priyank_bolia (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry but can someone post the steps. The link given says you have to choose those files, but the image links are broken now.


----------



## chemicalbuz (Dec 19, 2011)

priyank_bolia said:


> Sorry but can someone post the steps. The link given says you have to choose those files, but the image links are broken now.

Click to collapse



same problem, please rewrite clearly all steps with software download link, it would be very kind, thanks a lot


----------



## packM65W (Dec 20, 2011)

I am also looking on how to root this device Motorola Fire XT


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Dec 23, 2011)

Folks, I apologize. I have been away on vacation. I will post the detailed steps sometime on the 2nd week of Jan. Hope you guys will be patient till then.

I followed the instructions without the pics anyways. It isn't difficult. However, you need to remember 2 things - 

1. You need to unplug you phone 2 times if it does not reboot.
2. ABD can be found in one of the download links (Sorry, I am on a mobile device and can not recall)

Check a few posts back, I had written the details there.


----------



## sid5291 (Dec 29, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20797042#post20797042

Vote here for the Fire Xt530 so that we get the attention of developers as this is a very good phone but with very poor software from Motorola !


----------



## Docnus (Jan 6, 2012)

Not sure if would help but....

I rooted the XT531 (Spice XT here in latin america, Fire XT in other countries) with the latest version of SuperOneClick and nothing else.

It ask you to installs the defaults ADB drivers for Android and once it's done, the rooting process took a while, but it got done.

Hope it helps.

Cheers.


----------



## sektor120 (Jan 7, 2012)

Docnus como lo hiciste yo estoy  intentendo con el superoneclick 2.3.3.0 y se queda pegado...que debo hacer?


----------



## arkfirext (Jan 8, 2012)

*Motorola fire XT (XT530) rooting*

Can someone confirm if its possible to root/unroot using Super one click V2.3.3 version which has the Motorola ADB exploit patched up?


----------



## sektor120 (Jan 8, 2012)

*I Try*

I tried but it freezes, superone click not respond


----------



## noahstevens (Jan 12, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Please follow THIS LINK
> 
> 
> Confirmed *WORKING*!
> ...

Click to collapse



the SUT LR shows my phone is not connected. usb debugging was on. why wont my phone just root i have searching from a month!!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




chemicalbuz said:


> same problem, please rewrite clearly all steps with software download link, it would be very kind, thanks a lot

Click to collapse



http://gsmfans.com.br/index.php?topic=174858.0

there you go. you ae welcome


----------



## steveeJ (Jan 13, 2012)

is there a way without using windows tools?
i have linux with adb and fastboot.


----------



## biskwit (Jan 15, 2012)

hi masters!!!

my brother have this cherry mobile phone, pretty much like an OEM version of motorolla fire xt. The phone is unable to boot, and is on android system recovery mode <3e>, i have 3 options

reboot system now
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition

i have tried all three options but im still unable to boot up. Please give me some advice, ive been reading on forums and this is the only thread that has a lot of experience users...

Maybe some boot keys might help, like power + volume down tips... and drivers as well so that i can go to "download mode" or any particular steps that will fix this phone.

THanks!!! more power guys


----------



## peterfunny (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure if it'll help you, here is the content of the flash drive of the Fire XT, containing the USB driver. 

Unfortunately this phone doesn't seem to get much attention,i'm quite pleased with it though. Biggest drawback is the small ROM, which was the reason i rooted the phone.

@ anyone having problems rooting this phone on 2.3.5, read this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21554386&postcount=63


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## rbrenelli (Jan 27, 2012)

*2.3.5*

Has anyone updated this phone to 2.3.5? If so, how did you do this? Via Motorola Software Update?

I have the Brazilian version (XT531 - Spice XT) and when i plug it to my pc and run Motorola Software Update, the program only recognizes the serial number, but not the model or the carrier/operator, and then says there are no updates available yet.

Is that so? If you did get the update, where in the world are you? And what are the features in this update?

Thank you in advance for your kind attention.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Jan 29, 2012)

Nope buddy.. I hvnt got any update

Via Android on Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## hellbow (Jan 30, 2012)

same for me too. Im from chile. I try to change the build.prop file setting my locale information to india... but it did not work getting the update. (sorry about my english)


----------



## rbrenelli (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, I guess we will have to wait...

And, by the way, has anyone managed to partition the sd card in order to fully install apps on the sd card and not on phone internal memory? If so, would you be so kind to describe the steps?

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jan 31, 2012)

*Guide for rooting*

Just rooted mine (2.3.5), and thought I sum up what I did since most instructions here contain unnecessary steps. 

*Disclaimer:*
I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else due to following my instructions. Proceed at your own risk.

*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for rooting (SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0, SUT LR 1.8.2, FXX_PR3_NV.xml) in a single compressed folder 
I'm not allowed to post links (since I'm a new user), so link is inside zip attached below.

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
- go to Settings>Applications> tick "Unknown sources"
- go to Settings>Applications>Developer> tick "USB debugging" and "Stay awake"
- connect your phone via USB, when prompted do NOT select usb mass storage.

Now, install SUT LR, run the app, select the FXX_PR3_NV.xml, phone will restart. It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Feb 1, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Just rooted mine (2.3.5), and thought I sum up what I did since most instructions here contain unnecessary steps.
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else due to following my instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted your instructions on OP. Please check and revert back.


----------



## omcar (Feb 1, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> I posted your instructions on OP. Please check and revert back.

Click to collapse



hey buddy once rooted can we unroot it back??
i may sound dumb sorry  
i m new to android phone... n ya btw i hav XT-530


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 1, 2012)

omcar said:


> hey buddy once rooted can we unroot it back??
> i may sound dumb sorry
> i m new to android phone... n ya btw i hav XT-530

Click to collapse



Yes you can.
All you have to do is run SuperOneClick again and select unroot.

However, there is a small bug in SuperOneClick, in which you'll have to manually unmount SD card before unrooting as it doesn't do it automatically like during rooting


----------



## omcar (Feb 1, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Yes you can.
> All you have to do is run SuperOneClick again and select unroot.
> 
> However, there is a small bug in SuperOneClick, in which you'll have to manually unmount SD card before unrooting as it doesn't do it automatically like during rooting

Click to collapse



thanx man 4r quick reply!!
so u mean ill hav 2 take ma SD card out of d phone n then unroot it??


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 1, 2012)

omcar said:


> thanx man 4r quick reply!!
> so u mean ill hav 2 take ma SD card out of d phone n then unroot it??

Click to collapse



Either take it out or go to Settings>Storage>Unmount SD


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 1, 2012)

The first post is missing the NvDefinition.xml which will cause SUT LR to complain about the ROM being damaged.

Both NvDefinition.xml and FXX_PR3_NV.xml must be in the same folder when using SUT.

I have contacted jeet.9890427233, and hope he updates first post as soon as he sees this.

For the mean time, if you're following the instructions from the first post use this attachment instead of the one in the first post.

EDIT: FIRST POST UPDATED, THIS IS OBSOLETE NOW.


----------



## sfxster (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, worked at first attempt


----------



## asmeck (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks i used on XT 531 with 2.3.5 and worked with no troubles


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Feb 4, 2012)

asmeck said:


> Thanks i used on XT 531 with 2.3.5 and worked with no troubles

Click to collapse



I'm glad it helped..


----------



## Pianorcar (Feb 10, 2012)

*more internal memory*

Hello! I've rooted my fire xt530 (2.3.5), too. Thanks a lot! 



sid5291 said:


> So i've finally got my XT530 rooted !!!
> 
> But what is the best way to free up internal space ? Any suggestions i tried Link2SD either im not doing something right but it hardly helped ...!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've solve that problem with link2sd. 
You need: 
a rooted fire xt530
microsd card
MiniTool Partition
link2sd
First I partitioned my sd card (8gb) with MiniTool Partition to a fat32 primary partition (7gb for free using e.g. pics) and a ext2 primary partition (1gb or less for apps). 
After that start link2sd and choose ext2, it will tell you to restart your phone. Do this and start link2sd again, 
the sd card should be mounted and you can click "create link" when you choose an app. The app will be completely be taken to the sd card. 
Now you may ask why not click "move to sd". This choice leaves 20% and more of th app in the inernal memory.
Now I have 80mb free internal memory. 
I hope i could help.

I'm sorry for mistakes in the language


----------



## &dr0id (Feb 15, 2012)

Pianorcar said:


> Hello! I've rooted my fire xt530 (2.3.5), too. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey pianorcar , 
ive followed xactly wat u said... partiotned my 16gb sd card (appx.500mb ext2) but wen i opend up link2sd it jus shows up my installed apps.. also creat link icon is grayed out\it says:
symbolic link-second partition not found
/dev/block/mmcblk0p2:device not found
plz help :,(


----------



## roomitz (Feb 15, 2012)

Pianorcar said:


> Hello! I've rooted my fire xt530 (2.3.5), too. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I follow the tutorial and works greate, thanks now i have like 50mb of free memory space.


----------



## &dr0id (Feb 15, 2012)

how did u do it ?
can u plz elobrate the steps??
i really need this n m not gettin it
thank u


----------



## Pianorcar (Feb 16, 2012)

&dr0id check these two:

Is the fat32 over the ext2 partition, if not correct it.

Is the ext2 partition a primary partition, if not correct it.

Hope I could help.


----------



## rbrenelli (Feb 17, 2012)

Pianorcar said:


> Hello! I've rooted my fire xt530 (2.3.5), too. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!!! It solved one of my biggest issues with this phone!!! Now I have 52 installed apps and about 32mb of free internal space!

This is great, since now i can use all widgets, and i don't feel like my phone is crippled.

Thank you very much Pianorcar!

The only thing is that when turning the phone off and on, it takes ages to get past the carrier boot screen, but it works. Just have to be patient. If it happens to you, don't worry.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 17, 2012)

Cyanogen 9 has finally been ported to the Galaxy Ace.
Since our Fire XT and the Ace use the same hardware (Chipset, CPU, and Graphics), porting this ROM to our phone will be very easy. 

Once Cyanogen 9 is officially released and cyanogen 9 for Ace is updated and stabilized, I might (if I have time) start creating a Custom Recovery for our phone. Hopefully the ROM itself won't need too much work to make it fully functional.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1490867


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 17, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Cyanogen 9 has finally been ported to the Galaxy Ace.
> Since our Fire XT and the Ace use the same hardware (Chipset, CPU, and Graphics), porting this ROM to our phone will be very easy.
> 
> Once Cyanogen 9 is officially released and cyanogen 9 for Ace is updated and stabilized, I might (if I have time) start creating a Custom Recovery for our phone. Hopefully the ROM itself won't need too much work to make it fully functional.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow!!!  Can't wait !!!!!  Even if you port cm7 ill be happy . I am a n00b, but if I can help you in anyway pls let me know!!!!!  !!! 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayur19011985 (Feb 18, 2012)

*update software*

Hi jeet 
I had rooted motorola fire xt 530 using ur method
it rooted properly
Onward i managed to partioned the memory card 
500mb for ext2 for internal memory
now i get 62 mb free in phone internal memory
all what u said its done finally ok because of u
now there is a software update available 
i want to install that software update 

what to do ?
i have to unroot first then update software
or i can update software without unrooting 
is there anyone on these forum who updated software on rooted phone


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 18, 2012)

mayur19011985 said:


> Hi jeet
> I had rooted motorola fire xt 530 using ur method
> it rooted properly
> Onward i managed to partioned the memory card
> ...

Click to collapse



You can update on rooted phone, I have done it but u will lose root, and all ur apps. You'll have to root it again using the same procedure.

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbrenelli (Feb 19, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Cyanogen 9 has finally been ported to the Galaxy Ace.
> Since our Fire XT and the Ace use the same hardware (Chipset, CPU, and Graphics), porting this ROM to our phone will be very easy.
> 
> Once Cyanogen 9 is officially released and cyanogen 9 for Ace is updated and stabilized, I might (if I have time) start creating a Custom Recovery for our phone. Hopefully the ROM itself won't need too much work to make it fully functional.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes!!! Please do!! This is great news!! Thanks a lot!!!! I wish you all the best and success in this development!


----------



## Jundstars (Feb 20, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Cyanogen 9 has finally been ported to the Galaxy Ace.
> Since our Fire XT and the Ace use the same hardware (Chipset, CPU, and Graphics), porting this ROM to our phone will be very easy.
> 
> Once Cyanogen 9 is officially released and cyanogen 9 for Ace is updated and stabilized, I might (if I have time) start creating a Custom Recovery for our phone. Hopefully the ROM itself won't need too much work to make it fully functional.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot man. Looking forward to ICS on my xt530.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 21, 2012)

I just managed to free 22MB of user app space by integrating system app updates into ROM using titanium backup (other methods should also work) 

I integrated Market, Gmail, Maps, Youtube, and Search.


----------



## hafu (Feb 21, 2012)

*flash player*

hey guys ....can we play hd games after rooting .....or will we be able to use flash player


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 21, 2012)

hafu said:


> hey guys ....can we play hd games after rooting .....or will we be able to use flash player

Click to collapse



For Flash Player look at this thread>>
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1331274

And for most HD games you can go to this website >>
http:// andropalace . blogspot . in (remove spaces)

They are customized for our HVGA screen and also download the Chainfire app from the market and plugins ( Google for them) to improve graphics and performance


----------



## himz (Feb 22, 2012)

*Download link to Super One Click not working*



jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you upload Super One Click again . I cannot download the file


----------



## rbrenelli (Feb 22, 2012)

*Official from Motorola - No Ice Cream Sandwich*

I used the facebook way to contact Motorola, asking them if our phone would be updated to Ice Cream Sandwich. They sent me an e-mail stating that due to hardware limitations our phone would remain on its current android version so that the performance woul not be compromised.

Now our only hope is Cyanogenmod 9.

Here is the e-mail (in portuguese).

_Boa tarde,

Nosso objetivo aqui na Motorola é proporcionar as melhores experiências com aparelhos Android. Infelizmente, devido à limitações de hardware, alguns modelos podem não apresentar uma boa performance com novas atualizações. Sendo assim, depois de vários testes, resolvemos manter o SPICE XT em sua versão atual do Android para que o desempenho seja mantido por completo.

Se precisar de mais alguma informação, podemos conversar aqui mesmo pelo Talk2Motorola ou por algum de nossos canais de atendimento tradicionais, como email, telefone ou Motochat (http://bit.ly/s2q6eS).

A Motorola Brasil agradece o seu contato_


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys, while playing with this phone today I made a terrible discovery.  

The kernel version is 2.6.32 which is the Android 2.2 Froyo kernel.

Gingerbread is supposed to include kernel version 2.6.35

Can someone please confirm my finding so that we can contact Motorola and demand that they provide an updated kernel.

As for those asking about ICS:
The only reason Motorola (and others) won't provide updates is for financial and business reasons. Android is Open Source and can be adapted to run on a wide range hardware. Many phones with even lower specs than ours have ICS running almost perfectly.


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 22, 2012)

I know it was a long shot even defy+ wont be upgraded its really sad motorola adds alot of bloatware making it impossible for our device to run ICS. 

So yes CM9 is our best choice !

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 22, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Hey guys, while playing with this phone today I made a terrible discovery.
> 
> The kernel version is 2.6.32 which is the Android 2.2 Froyo kernel.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah our phone runs on the 2.6.32.9 kernel ... but isn't that the same kernel as the Galaxy Ace stock kernel ?

I highly doubt Motorola will release an updated kernel ... they have almost no support for this pohne its very sad.  Is it possible to use the custom Galaxy Ace kernels? 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 22, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Yeah our phone runs on the 2.6.32.9 kernel ... but isn't that the same kernel as the Galaxy Ace stock kernel ?
> 
> I highly doubt Motorola will release an updated kernel ... they have almost no support for this pohne its very sad.  Is it possible to use the custom Galaxy Ace kernels?
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Ace originally came with Android 2.2 with kernel 2.6.32 then Samsung officially released the Android 2.3 update with kernel 2.6.35.

We can't use the galaxy ace kernel because our phone has a locked boot loader that requires the kernel to be signed by Motorola.

Yes, I don't think Motorola will release any more updates for this phone. I'll contact them anyway, and demand an update for this phone. 

The reason I wanted the newer gingerbread kernel is to update the graphics drivers which are reported to provide up to 50% performance boost. Graphics on this phone tend to be sluggish sometimes.

The only hope we have now is Cyanogen 9.

Edit: After some reading, I found out that we're not the only ones having this issue. Many other Motorola phones (such as Droid X2) are stuck with Froyo kernel. Thanks a lot moto


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 22, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> The Galaxy Ace originally came with Android 2.2 with kernel 2.6.32 then Samsung officially released the Android 2.3 update with kernel 2.6.35.
> 
> We can't use the galaxy ace kernel because our phone has a locked boot loader that requires the kernel to be signed by Motorola.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is really sad  ... but the graphics seems fine I've been able to play NOVA 2, HAWX, Battle Heart and SummitX with little or no lag on my phone. 

But in general the phone could use a big boost in performance seeing the kind of perfomance the the galaxy ace gets with the same or worse hardware in comparison with us its disappointing...! 
Please do tell us if motorola reply to your request?
Thanks. 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 22, 2012)

_*GOOD NEWS*_, The The Fire XT532 (exact hardware but dual sim) has android 2.3.7 with kernel 2.6.35.11

That means we can use its kernel without any risk of messing up or bricking the phone. 

I'll try to find an XT532 owner and ask him/her for the kernel. Or maybe in a few months, when this phone becomes more popular, we'll be able to get ROM dumps and get the kernel ourselves. 

Bye for now. Got tons of studying to do (being I'm a med student).
I'll be back in a few days


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 22, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> _*GOOD NEWS*_, The The Fire XT532 (exact hardware but dual sim) has android 2.3.7 with kernel 2.6.35.11
> 
> That means we can use its kernel without any risk of messing up or bricking the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome !! Thanks for the info !

Looks promising   !!

All the best with your studies .. and by the way could you maybe tell me where you learnt how to do this stuff ( like making ROMs and Flashing kernels ? ) I would love to learn this stuff cause i just feel stupid .. lol  !

Anyways c ya later then..


----------



## Roqu3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, I own this phone (xt531) since two weeks ago I also want to root and start hacking but I have some questions:

- Is there any way to get a copy of my carrier´s SBF? I just want a backup in case of problems
- In case of no SBF, has anyone tried to use fastboot and flash romdump images to restore? I have many doubts about this because if the bootloader is locked then you cant use a generic fastboot right? You have to use Motorola fastboot like in the Atrix or RAZR

thanks in avance


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 23, 2012)

http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_xt530.motorola/  << I found this link it has all the tgz files for the XT530 ... can we flash these using RSD lite from here >> http://and-developers.com/tools:rsd_lite

( Sorry if my question sounds stupid i am n00b to all things android right now ..)


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## Roqu3 (Feb 23, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_xt530.motorola/  << I found this link it has all the tgz files for the XT530 ... can we flash these using RSD lite from here >> http://and-developers.com/tools:rsd_lite
> 
> ( Sorry if my question sounds stupid i am n00b to all things android right now ..)

Click to collapse



Hi, that's Motorola open source code files, not the SBF, to flash with rsd lite you need the sbf.

you can use those files to build a custom kernel or to try build a custom aosp rom


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 23, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Hi, that's Motorola open source code files, not the SBF, to flash with rsd lite you need the sbf.
> 
> you can use those files to build a custom kernel or to try build a custom aosp rom

Click to collapse



Ok i think i have got it now .. found this forum .. though its in Spanish ( if some one could translate it that would be very helpful, Google Translate doesnt do a very good job)

 i think this has the download link for the SBF file from chile for 2.3.5 update..
http://www.chileandroid.com/t6476-mataste-tu-moto-xt531-revive-con-rsd-lite-y-este-tuto-android-235

They have used RSD  Lite to flash it..

And i think they have succeeded in doing it ..

So i have a doubt will it matter if i flash the Chile SBF even if i am in India ? are they any differences ? Will it support english or will it be only in spanish ?

And also is there any difference between XT531 and XT530 ?


Thanks in advance !


----------



## hafu (Feb 23, 2012)

himz said:


> Could you upload Super One Click again . I cannot download the file

Click to collapse



hey the link is present in this thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682

and get it from ...deposit files download link

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

what can we use to  flash roms after the root , my friend bricked his phone after using Rom Manager .....ny other apps wich run on moto firext 530


----------



## Roqu3 (Feb 23, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Ok i think i have got it now .. found this forum .. though its in Spanish ( if some one could translate it that would be very helpful, Google Translate doesnt do a very good job)
> 
> i think this has the download link for the SBF file from chile for 2.3.5 update..
> http://www.chileandroid.com/t6476-mataste-tu-moto-xt531-revive-con-rsd-lite-y-este-tuto-android-235
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow great, I'm from Peru which is near to Chile so i think this will work for me, but i read there that is an unbranded ROM so that will void warranty in case of need :/

I don't know if there's any difference between those models, I came from p500 Forum and there were some devices similar that can use the same ROM so maybe it's the same case.


----------



## tglaria (Feb 24, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Ok i think i have got it now .. found this forum .. though its in Spanish ( if some one could translate it that would be very helpful, Google Translate doesnt do a very good job)
> 
> i think this has the download link for the SBF file from chile for 2.3.5 update..
> http://www.chileandroid.com/t6476-mataste-tu-moto-xt531-revive-con-rsd-lite-y-este-tuto-android-235
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm from Chile and I have no idea what differences ther would be since I don't know the indian firmware.
The firmware, anyway, apparently is european/asian (unbranded), after flashing you need to change the 3G network to your corresponding region (hence the need of rooting and the app "DEFY Baseband Switcher").

As far as I now, there should be no differences between xt531 and xt530, but I'm not sure about it, if there's no difference, then you could flash it using this firmware without a problem (other than losing your warranty).

Stock chilean firmware does come with english.


==========================
I forgot, apparently, if you connect your phone in 'download mode' to the Motorola Updater software, it will be updated to an unbranded 2.3.5-
You could try it.


----------



## rbrenelli (Feb 24, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Ok i think i have got it now .. found this forum .. though its in Spanish ( if some one could translate it that would be very helpful, Google Translate doesnt do a very good job)
> 
> i think this has the download link for the SBF file from chile for 2.3.5 update..
> http://www.chileandroid.com/t6476-mataste-tu-moto-xt531-revive-con-rsd-lite-y-este-tuto-android-235
> ...

Click to collapse



The XT531 is the Brazilian version. Carrier customized for TIM Brasil. I believe the hardware is the same.


----------



## Roqu3 (Feb 24, 2012)

My xt531 is from Claro Peru, the only customization I saw its a Claro wallpaper and a plugger crapp


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 24, 2012)

This SBF image is the Chinese version of the software. It lacks all Google software (gmail, youtube, market....etc). It'll still be useful if someone here accidentally soft-bricks his/her phone.

Did some messing aroud today with the phone's fastboot, and are my findings. Correct me if I'm wrong.

fastboot cannot be accessed by any key combination on the device. Key combinations can only be used to access "recovery" and "mbm flash-mode".

I managed to get into fastboot anyway using the adb command "adb reboot-bootloader"

Unlike most other phones, you won't reboot into a white screen saying fastboot, but rather its gonna stall at the red Motorola logo. "THIS IS" fastboot mode on this phone!!! --I think 

At first I thought something went wrong, then I used the moto-fastboot utility to check for fastboot devices, and it detected the phone as "unknown".
I sent a reboot command, and it worked so at least we know its communicating with the phone 

Really looking forward to getting my hand on a boot.img (kernel) from a Motorola xt532 to see if I can use it on our phone.


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 25, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> This SBF image is the Chinese version of the software. It lacks all Google software (gmail, youtube, market....etc). It'll still be useful if someone here accidentally soft-bricks his/her phone.
> 
> Did some messing aroud today with the phone's fastboot, and are my findings. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well thats awesome !!!  ... I got some of what you said but not all could you dumb it down a bit ? 

Also abt the XT532 I have gotten in touch with an owner of the xt532 he has the rom dump of the taiwaness rom so he said he'll send it to me by this weekend will share it here once I receive it ...

About the chinese sbf can we use titanium backup to sideload the Google applications ? 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 25, 2012)

Simply put, I found out how to prepare and flash the phone. It's a little different from most other phones. 

As for Google apps, as far as I know, they won't work even if installed by force as the OS would lack the required framework. I think there are ways to overcome that, either by installing the missing frameworks, or backing up our original "system" partition and flashing it after installing the Chinese rom.

Thanks a lot for all your effort sid. Looking forward to that xt532 rom


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 25, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Simply put, I found out how to prepare and flash the phone. It's a little different from most other phones.
> 
> As for Google apps, as far as I know, they won't work even if installed by force as the OS would lack the required framework. I think there are ways to overcome that, either by installing the missing frameworks, or backing up our original "system" partition and flashing it after installing the Chinese rom.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your effort sid. Looking forward to that xt532 rom

Click to collapse



No problem .. not much of my own effort just alot of googling lol ..  ...!
And Thanks alot to you for being ready to develop for this phone which very sadly doesnt have much support from the devs or Motorola, leaving us stranded  !

About the google apps i found this link>> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=896312 , this is a signed update.zip file which has the market and contacts sync ..!  .. its for the defy wondering if that would work for us cause once we get the market it would be easy enough to update and get the rest of the apps. right ? and since this is signed by motorola there shouldnt be any problem in flashing it ?

Anyways will keep you posted on the XT532 ROM dump !!

Awesome work and hope this really works out !!  

and anyone who hasnt pls vote on this thread so we can atleast get our own Device dedicated forum instead of posting to this one thread..>>http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416406

Thank You ! C ya later !


----------



## Roqu3 (Feb 25, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> This SBF image is the Chinese version of the software. It lacks all Google software (gmail, youtube, market....etc). It'll still be useful if someone here accidentally soft-bricks his/her phone.
> 
> Did some messing aroud today with the phone's fastboot, and are my findings. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is if "flash" command will work or if after flashing the device will boot, I am confused about this because I don't know about locked bootloaders, on my other phone (LG P500) never had this thing about locked bootloader, we can hack the device in anyway and always return to stock, also is very hard to brick it, but with Motorola i read that they locks the bootloader so we dont have access to recovery or boot, am I right? but with fastboot we can flash boot or recovery anyway?



7amdoun said:


> Really looking forward to getting my hand on a boot.img (kernel) from a Motorola xt532 to see if I can use it on our phone.

Click to collapse



Motorola puts their source code on Sourceforge and theres no XT532 files yet, if they put that .35 kernel source there maybe it can be compiled with XT531/XT530 config, flashing another device boot.img or compiled kernel mostly ends on a soft-bricked device.

btw I already tried to build the .32 kernel from Moto sources but its like they didn't put all the correct files in there because it gives a lot of errors.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 26, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> The thing is if "flash" command will work or if after flashing the device will boot, I am confused about this because I don't know about locked bootloaders, on my other phone (LG P500) never had this thing about locked bootloader, we can hack the device in anyway and always return to stock, also is very hard to brick it, but with Motorola i read that they locks the bootloader so we dont have access to recovery or boot, am I right? but with fastboot we can flash boot or recovery anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, we do have access to stock recovery on this phone. Problem is that it can only flash secure signed .zip files. I don't know about other possible complications of secure boot yet, but we'll see. The reason I want an xt532 rom is to extract a kernel that is already signed by Motorola hoping that our locked bootloader would accept it.

fastboot has a command to boot kernel image from a temporary ram disk without flashing it to rom for testing purposes. We can use that to _test_ the xt532 kernel without worrying about bricking.

The command is as follows: fastboot boot boot.img


----------



## sid5291 (Feb 26, 2012)

pwel said:


> it's here:
> 
> http://www.fileserve.com/file/pyxYM5R/DP2-437B-0-5013-A03_RFM.zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok we have the rom dump here for the XT532!!!!! 

All credit to pwel!  

Now let's hope we can do something with this !!!  *fingers crossed*  

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## hafu (Feb 26, 2012)

*2.3.5 went to 2.3.4*

hey ....plzzz help me out ...i rooted my phone according to the instructions in first post  (by jeet ) i had moto firext530 ver 2.3.5 ........however after rooting (which was sucessful in first attempt) my phone info shows VER 2.3.4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is dat like even possible ..........   
i used these for rooting
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2
3. FXX_PR3_NV.xml and NvDefinition.xml 

plzzzz help me out guys ....


----------



## Roqu3 (Feb 26, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Ok we have the rom dump here for the XT532!!!!!
> 
> All credit to pwel!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a sbf file, tried to unpack with sbf unpacker and get three smg files, any idea to extract the rom from there?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Feb 27, 2012)

hafu said:


> hey ....plzzz help me out ...i rooted my phone according to the instructions in first post  (by jeet ) i had moto firext530 ver 2.3.5 ........however after rooting (which was sucessful in first attempt) my phone info shows VER 2.3.4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> is dat like even possible ..........
> i used these for rooting
> ...

Click to collapse



Something must have gone wrong. Try updating it again and re-root. Mine is showing 2.3.5


----------



## tufunkamon (Feb 27, 2012)

*Super one click freezez*



jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry mi bad english , but super one click freezez on step "Installing busy box", in the step 1. I did whit success all the others install steps ( sut lr) And now i dont know what to do. If you can help me i really aprecciated. Thanks


----------



## clotveins (Feb 28, 2012)

*noob help*

as the title goes, people who all have rooted their phone, can you guys tell me the status of your internal memory? i mean i just get only 25mb of maximum internal memory in XT530!! is it normal or i need to format my device?

Plus can you overclock this device to like 1Ghz? i heard we could!


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Feb 29, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> It's a sbf file, tried to unpack with sbf unpacker and get three smg files, any idea to extract the rom from there?

Click to collapse



Unpack them using the app attached below. I did it, and it extracts the partitions as *.mbn files. 

I tried booting the bootsec.mbn in fastboot, but it doesn't work. Complains about image being incomplete. 

For test purposes, I made a copy of my own boot partition and tried to boot it and it still complains of an incomplete image!!

I guess Motorola has modified the firmware in a way that we cannot even boot/flash anything using the current locked bootloader - even the stock image.

The only way around that is making (or porting) a custom recovery and using it to flash the newer kernel, and eventually ICS. And seeing as how Motorola has  locked down the phone this way, we won't even be able to flash a custom recovery. We're gonna have to use boot strapping to get the custom recovery to boot. (After some reading, I found out that most modern Motorola phones actually use bootstrapping to get around the locked bootloader issue).

At this moment, I just hate Motorola. Why don't they provide tools to unlock phones like Sony Ericsson and HTC.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 1, 2012)

Edit: never mind for now!


----------



## Roqu3 (Mar 1, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Unpack them using the app attached below. I did it, and it extracts the partitions as *.mbn files.
> 
> I tried booting the bootsec.mbn in fastboot, but it doesn't work. Complains about image being incomplete.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the file, the boot image is complete I renamed it to boot.img then unpacked it with dsixda's kitchen and has no problems, I saw the zImage and the ramdisk, so its the locked bootloader the one that blocks fastboot, I remember that devices like Atrix or RAZR has their own Moto fastboot files, so maybe we need those files for the XT531 to be able to flash modified images or maybe a custom recovery.

I don't know if it's posible to use bootstrap or 2init on this device due to the small internal space but it seems to be the only option.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 1, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Thanks for the file, the boot image is complete I renamed it to boot.img then unpacked it with dsixda's kitchen and has no problems, I saw the zImage and the ramdisk, so its the locked bootloader the one that blocks fastboot, I remember that devices like Atrix or RAZR has their own Moto fastboot files, so maybe we need those files for the XT531 to be able to flash modified images or maybe a custom recovery.
> 
> I don't know if it's posible to use bootstrap or 2init on this device due to the small internal space but it seems to be the only option.

Click to collapse



Could you please upload the zImage and ramdisk. I wanna try them using moto-fastboot. Thanks


----------



## Roqu3 (Mar 1, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Could you please upload the zImage and ramdisk. I wanna try them using moto-fastboot. Thanks

Click to collapse



Ok, I'm at work so I'll do it tonight because the files are at home or if you want if you can upload the bootsec.mbn I'll unpack and upload it here because i have the kitchen here at work too.


----------



## Roqu3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is the boot unpacked

http://www.mediafire.com/?nk6h6zxlclsn6k7


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 2, 2012)

Folks.. I appreciate the efforts all of you are putting in to make this phone a better one.

I'm not a developer and I apologize that I'm unable to provide much help to you folks. However, if there is anything a non-developer can do to help you all out.. please let me know.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 2, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Here is the boot unpacked
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nk6h6zxlclsn6k7

Click to collapse



I tried booting the zImage with moto-fastboot and it *worked* 

I used: moto-fastboot boot zImage

For the first time ever, the fastboot said downloading okay, booting okay and phone rebooted. 

After booting, it still shows kernel as 2.6.32.9!! shouldn't it be 2.6.35.11?


----------



## Roqu3 (Mar 2, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I tried booting the zImage with moto-fastboot and it *worked*
> 
> I used: moto-fastboot boot zImage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great! Maybe that device also had .32 kernel or maybe it still takes some data from your kernel.
Tonight ill try to unpack system partition to check build.prop to be sure this was a xt532 ROM, anyway did you notice some performance improvements?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 2, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Great! Maybe that device also had .32 kernel or maybe it still takes some data from your kernel.
> Tonight ill try to unpack system partition to check build.prop to be sure this was a xt532 ROM, anyway did you notice some performance improvements?

Click to collapse



I have already done that, this is a genuine XT532 ROM which should contain the 2.6.35 kernel.

No, I haven't noticed any performance change. I actually don't think it really booted from the zImage, even though it said it did!!


----------



## hafu (Mar 2, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> For Flash Player look at this thread>>
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1331274
> 
> And for most HD games you can go to this website >>
> ...

Click to collapse



Can we play tegra games using chain fire 3d. I tried sprinkler but doesn't work and also the flash player isn't wrkin on my firext 530


----------



## Roqu3 (Mar 2, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I have already done that, this is a genuine XT532 ROM which should contain the 2.6.35 kernel.
> 
> No, I haven't noticed any performance change. I actually don't think it really booted from the zImage, even though it said it did!!

Click to collapse



Damn, yeah maybe the bootloader still used boot's kernel.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 3, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Damn, yeah maybe the bootloader still used boot's kernel.

Click to collapse



I think I have an idea about what happened. When using fastboot to boot the kernel, the phone reboots which I think it shouldn't as that clears the RAM where the kernel is temporarily placed. I think there is a problem with the fastboot on our phone.

I think the only way to get the kernel to actually boot is by flashing, possibly by replacing the bootsec.mbn in the XT531 SBF with the one from the XT532 SBF and then flashing the hybrid SBF. This is a little risky though as it could soft-brick the phone. 

I am currently experimenting with modifying the SBF and bypassing the phones secure boot. Maybe then we could use SBFs to flash custom/hybrid ROMs. I'll keep you posted with my findings.


----------



## Roqu3 (Mar 4, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I think I have an idea about what happened. When using fastboot to boot the kernel, the phone reboots which I think it shouldn't as that clears the RAM where the kernel is temporarily placed. I think there is a problem with the fastboot on our phone.
> 
> I think the only way to get the kernel to actually boot is by flashing, possibly by replacing the bootsec.mbn in the XT531 SBF with the one from the XT532 SBF and then flashing the hybrid SBF. This is a little risky though as it could soft-brick the phone.
> 
> I am currently experimenting with modifying the SBF and bypassing the phones secure boot. Maybe then we could use SBFs to flash custom/hybrid ROMs. I'll keep you posted with my findings.

Click to collapse



We can pack Chinese xt531 bootsec.mbn with xt532 zimage then repack Chinese sbf and flash with rsd-lite, in theory that should work, but yes i also think that would softbrick the device.
In case it works maybe wifi will not work because that kernel needs the modules that are on system/lib/modules/ of xt532 ROM
I can't really play with the device now because it's my wife's phone, but I'm interested that this phone get more stable dev to make it better


----------



## BTiwari (Mar 5, 2012)

plzzzz re upload  RootD3,Google GMS pack for xt530 i want root my phone 


i got error adb "server is out of date" help me


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 6, 2012)

BTiwari said:


> plzzzz re upload  RootD3,Google GMS pack for xt530 i want root my phone
> 
> 
> i got error adb "server is out of date" help me

Click to collapse



Not sure what you are trying to push in to your phone. Try clearing the cache if your Market is giving you an error..


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 6, 2012)

BTiwari said:


> plzzzz re upload  RootD3,Google GMS pack for xt530 i want root my phone
> 
> 
> i got error adb "server is out of date" help me

Click to collapse



You can get Google Apps from this link - http://www.mediafire.com/?xhrdzf5hbj6ue6h


----------



## ilai (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice work bro....many many thanks from Greece.


----------



## rbrenelli (Mar 7, 2012)

So it updated to Google Play Store, and now the market button on the upper right corner of the apps screen no longer works. Moto should provide an update to fix this, right? Yeah, wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 8, 2012)

rbrenelli said:


> So it updated to Google Play Store, and now the market button on the upper right corner of the apps screen no longer works. Moto should provide an update to fix this, right? Yeah, wishful thinking, I know.

Click to collapse



Same here.

Android 2.3.5 on this phone has caused many problems including calendar app crashing on the indian edition, arabic not working on the default multitouch keyboard, and many others. And now market app icon not working!!

If Motorola does not provide an update to fix these issues soon, they'll earn themselves a nasty reputation in countries where the number of users of this phone is increasing, mainly in Latin America, India, some European countries.

I actually think Motorola will release an update for it, sooner or later, not because they want to but because they have to. Only time will tell


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 8, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Same here.
> 
> Android 2.3.5 on this phone has caused many problems including calendar app crashing on the indian edition, arabic not working on the default multitouch keyboard, and many others. And now market app icon not working!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if you all are talking about the Market Icon in the App Drawer... if you are, then it is not supposed to work. You will get a new Icon "Play Store" that will replace the "Market". Do a couple of reboots and use SD Maid to clean junk entries.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Google Play Store ISSUE - FIXED*



jeet.9890427233 said:


> Not sure if you all are talking about the Market Icon in the App Drawer... if you are, then it is not supposed to work. You will get a new Icon "Play Store" that will replace the "Market". Do a couple of reboots and use SD Maid to clean junk entries.

Click to collapse



Please download and install the latest version of Google Play Store from HERE


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 9, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Please download and install the latest version of Google Play Store from HERE

Click to collapse



I just received another auto-update that fixed the issue. Thanks anyway


----------



## tpacheco (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone!

"Zombie" Android 

I rooted my xt 531 (fire xt) yesterday. 

.. but  removed "MotoSwitch" and I dont have backup 

where can I find the MotoSwitch.apk for  xt 531(fire xt)?  download from somewhere!? can anyone send me!?



VERY VERY THANK YOU!


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 10, 2012)

tpacheco said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> "Zombie" Android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here it is


----------



## Roqu3 (Mar 10, 2012)

He also need the odex, or is it deodexed


----------



## tpacheco (Mar 10, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Here it is

Click to collapse



WORKED!  ! Thanks, 7amdoun!


----------



## ccoral (Mar 11, 2012)

*XT530/531 rom*

Anyone have a non chinese sbf for the xt530/531 to share? And several tips to 
improve the internal storage of this phone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pianorcar (Mar 13, 2012)

for storage look at my post on page 10



> I've solve that problem with link2sd.
> You need:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Jiggerica (Mar 21, 2012)

Pianorcar said:


> for storage look at my post on page 10

Click to collapse



Which system apps is safe to erase?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jiggerica said:


> Which system apps is safe to erase?

Click to collapse



Not sure, I just deleted the ones like Moto Music, Android Live Wallpapers, etc... However, please do not delete MotoSwitch. And Remember to make a backup before you erase them.. that way, if you messed up, you can simply restore them.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 21, 2012)

Jiggerica said:


> Which system apps is safe to erase?

Click to collapse



Removing system apps won't give you more space for user apps as they are on separate partitions. 

As I said before that the best way to increase user space would be by integrating system app updates into ROM.  Also, if there is enough space on the system partition, you can move some of the users apps there, saving even more space.

Good Luck


----------



## Jiggerica (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a rooted xt530, all user apps is on ext2 sd partition (link2sd, ext2 sd partition -free 400mb) . but I don`t have 25+mb on internal storage. what I doing wrong?


----------



## saishibu38380 (Mar 24, 2012)

*problem with rooting*

i tried rooting this Motorola FireXT530 . the SUTLR says phone not connected(version 1.7) tried version 1.8.2 and got the error as in the pic attached. does anyone face the same problem too? PLZ help 

i recently updated the .NET using windows update
cleaned registry errors using Windows 7 manager and c cleaner

my system is DELL XPS 15- i7, 6GBRAM 750gb HDD and 2GB nvidia running windows 7 home premium.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 24, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> i tried rooting this Motorola FireXT530 . the SUTLR says phone not connected(version 1.7) tried version 1.8.2 and got the error as in the pic attached. does anyone face the same problem too? PLZ help
> 
> i recently updated the .NET using windows update
> cleaned registry errors using Windows 7 manager and c cleaner
> ...

Click to collapse



Buddy.. I replied to your PM.. please email me.. I have some time and would like to try and help you out.. Add me to Gtalk if you can.


----------



## jeremija10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, I menage to root my fire xt using instructions in this thread, but then I make a stupid mistake, by using link2sd application I try to delete some of pre-installed applications, I delete 3 or 4 and then my phone was bricked  It won't start now and I can't do anything  Could some please help me and show me how to un-brick my phone. Thanks. 

P.S. Sorry for bad english, not my native language


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 25, 2012)

jeremija10 said:


> Hi everyone, I menage to root my fire xt using instructions in this thread, but then I make a stupid mistake, by using link2sd application I try to delete some of pre-installed applications, I delete 3 or 4 and then my phone was bricked  It won't start now and I can't do anything  Could some please help me and show me how to un-brick my phone. Thanks.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for bad english, not my native language

Click to collapse



What apps did you delete? Hope not MotoSwitch.

Could you try using the update software and try updating your phone once again. May be that could help.


----------



## jeremija10 (Mar 25, 2012)

I try that but it says that There is no software update currently available for your mobile device. I try to take my phone to service (not an official Motorola service in my country) and they try to fix my phone but failed  I don't think I delete MotoSwitch, I delete some news and weather app and some app for e-mails. I gues I'll take my phone to the official service and have them charge me 100 euros to fix my phone


----------



## saishibu38380 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: about rooting of motorola fire xt(530xt)*

just hold the power button and volume keys together . hold it till the moto logo appears. it will enter to recovery mode. from here you can select "restore to factory settings"

*note: use volume keys for up/down and power button to select. touch will not work*

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

succesfully rooted this phone.. great thanks to Arjith(jeet.9890427233)

note to rooters. the SUTLR 1.8.2 will work on Windows Vista or XP 32 bit.
If the application says "phone not connected" try installing the driver MotoHelper and try to get it done by Superoneclick.

some root application i'm using now:
LINK2SD- for solving the storage memory issue
BusyBox- dono what it is used for
LCD Resolution- Sets custom Resolution to our display
PowerAmp- Cracked full version- Best MP3 player for Android
SD Speed increase- Increase Transfer rate. (13mb/s for down and 4mb/s for up)
SetCPU- Optimize CPU clocks based on our battery health/ Program requirements

*I feel like my Moto FIREXT got a freedom.*


----------



## jeremija10 (Mar 25, 2012)

I tried that, motorola sign shows up and in upper left corner it says enter recovery mode, but then only green android little men is shown with big white triangle abowe him with Exclamation mark insade triange. I try pressing volume buttons but nothig happens.


----------



## Roqu3 (Mar 25, 2012)

A factory reset just wipe user data, not reinstall system apps, try to install another launcher via adb


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## jeremija10 (Mar 25, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> A factory reset just wipe user data, not reinstall system apps, try to install another launcher via adb

Click to collapse



I don't know what that means, can you give me step by step instructions for that process?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 26, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> just hold the power button and volume keys together . hold it till the moto logo appears. it will enter to recovery mode. from here you can select "restore to factory settings"
> 
> *note: use volume keys for up/down and power button to select. touch will not work*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What resolution are you using? It is already at 160.


----------



## saishibu38380 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: about rooting of motorola fire xt(530xt)*

im now using 130. 
120 looked very small. actually what these mean?? should i go for higher value or least one?
the battery icon is now upright, network bars are green

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




> I tried that, motorola sign shows up and in upper left corner it says enter recovery mode, but then only green android little men is shown with big white triangle abowe him with Exclamation mark insade triange. I try pressing volume buttons but nothig happens.

Click to collapse



i too have the same problem after updating to 2.3.5. i guess there is some problem with moto update


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 26, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> im now using 130.
> 120 looked very small. actually what these mean?? should i go for higher value or least one?
> the battery icon is now upright, network bars are green

Click to collapse



Higher value would mean less screen real estate.. so icons will look bigger and you will have less space on your screen.

I'm curious though.. how did you manage to change the dpi? coz I cant seem to be able to restart the phone to apply the effect.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Bricked XT530*

Bricked my phone trying to change the DPI  .. going in to boot loop.. any suggestions?


----------



## pwel (Mar 26, 2012)

jeremija10 said:


> I try that but it says that There is no software update currently available for your mobile device. I try to take my phone to service (not an official Motorola service in my country) and they try to fix my phone but failed  I don't think I delete MotoSwitch, I delete some news and weather app and some app for e-mails. I gues I'll take my phone to the official service and have them charge me 100 euros to fix my phone

Click to collapse



See my post #28 in modmymobile.com/forums/402-general-motorola-android/561090-how-create-update-zip-2.html 

There is this guy daywalker who helped me out. Just pm him.

Sent from my XT532 using XDA


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 27, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Cyanogen 9 has finally been ported to the Galaxy Ace.
> Since our Fire XT and the Ace use the same hardware (Chipset, CPU, and Graphics), porting this ROM to our phone will be very easy.
> 
> Once Cyanogen 9 is officially released and cyanogen 9 for Ace is updated and stabilized, I might (if I have time) start creating a Custom Recovery for our phone. Hopefully the ROM itself won't need too much work to make it fully functional.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you created a custom recovery for XT530 yet? I bricked my phone and could really use some help. I dont think the damage is much though.. I was changing the LCD Density and then when I restarted the phone, it went in to a boot loop. I believe that replacing the modified file with the original ones could solve the issue. However, I'm not sure which files to replace, where they are located, how to get the original ones and how to push them in. Can you help?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 27, 2012)

jeremija10 said:


> I don't know what that means, can you give me step by step instructions for that process?

Click to collapse



Did you manage to fix it? If not, I can give you instructions to at least get your phone up and running for use.


----------



## Tushar13 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Overclocking*

Hi guys..
I have rooted my phone successfully. (thanks to jeet.9890427233) 
now i want to overclock my phone to maximise the use of chainfire 3d.
I m using set cpu to overclock but its not able to do that although its able to underclock.
I have created that setcpu txt file(in my sd card) with custom values i.e 1ghz  bt its now working.
plz help me if u can..


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 27, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Bricked my phone trying to change the DPI  .. going in to boot loop.. any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Got it up and running on a XT531 ROM.. but it's Chinese and no Google Apps support..


----------



## Jiggerica (Mar 27, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Got it up and running on a XT531 ROM.. but it's Chinese and no Google Apps support..

Click to collapse



I found this rom for androd2.3.5xt531.sbf on other forum, 147mb is big. I dont have tried him, but if jou want...... 4pda.ru/forum


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 27, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Have you created a custom recovery for XT530 yet? I bricked my phone and could really use some help. I dont think the damage is much though.. I was changing the LCD Density and then when I restarted the phone, it went in to a boot loop. I believe that replacing the modified file with the original ones could solve the issue. However, I'm not sure which files to replace, where they are located, how to get the original ones and how to push them in. Can you help?

Click to collapse



I did, but ended up bricking my phone. Sent to repairs and got it fixed. I think we need expert help from someone who has more experience working on newer Motorola phones. 

I'm not sure whether the problem is related to this particular phone or my lack of skills, or all new Motorola phones.

I gave up work for the foreseeable future as I don't have time, and don't wanna brick it again as I use for school work.

For the mean time, there is a Chilean ROM available here:
http://www.chileandroid.com/t7169-firmware-spice-xt531-claro-chile-gingerbread#65682

This should contain all G apps. I'm not sure if it's carrier specific though.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jiggerica said:


> I found this rom for androd2.3.5xt531.sbf on other forum, 147mb is big. I dont have tried him, but if jou want...... 4pda.ru/forum

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I tried. It worked.. however, when I booted up the ROM there was no Google Apps or even a way to configure a Google Account on the phone. I looked around and downloaded a gapps flashable zip.. and when I flashed it... my phone bricked..

Now, I can't even get the "M" logo when I start up the phone. When I start it.. the phone vibrates.. but that's about what it does.. nothing on the screen after that and nothing works..

I think I need to take it to the service station soon.. Unfortunately, it is my Mom's phone and I'm feeling kinda guilty to have bricked it and she is without a phone now. Additinally, all the warranty papers are back at my home 3000kms from where I am (I work here and my mom's visiting me). I'm not sure if Moto guys are even gonna look at it without papers..

So here is what I'm thinking - If Moto guys don’t fix it and make a fuss about it.. I'm gonna get a new phone for her.. and wait till she gets back home and sends me the paperwork and then I'll get it fixed...

Till then..


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 27, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I did, but ended up bricking my phone. Sent to repairs and got it fixed. I think we need expert help from someone who has more experience working on newer Motorola phones.
> 
> I'm not sure whether the problem is related to this particular phone or my lack of skills, or all new Motorola phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate your help bro.. Unfortunately.. I think I have bricked it pretty bad.. I am not even getting the "M" logo when I start the phone. The phone just vibrates and then nothing.. any ideas how we can go about fixed it with any "home-made" recipe? Or do I have to take it to the Motorola Service Station? Unfortunately, we don’t have one that is close to me in my city and thus it is a major issue for me. I really do not have the time to run about for it.. but let me see what I can do. Any help and ideas you can give would help.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoke with a couple of Devs to help the users in this forum with mods, themes etc. However, no one seems to be interested. I got a common response - "Motorola is too tightly locked up and we don't want to spend 90% of our time trying to unlock it in the 1st place". 

I also, spoke with Motorola customer care to send me a copy of their ROM but they simply said - CAN'T DO! 

Could the users of this phone, spread the word that we need developers in this forum and folks to help us mod this phone, etc. Let's also connect on FaceBook and discuss.

I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 27, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> I appreciate your help bro.. Unfortunately.. I think I have bricked it pretty bad.. I am not even getting the "M" logo when I start the phone. The phone just vibrates and then nothing.. any ideas how we can go about fixed it with any "home-made" recipe? Or do I have to take it to the Motorola Service Station? Unfortunately, we don’t have one that is close to me in my city and thus it is a major issue for me. I really do not have the time to run about for it.. but let me see what I can do. Any help and ideas you can give would help.

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I don't think there is a way to fix it at home. 

Try this anyway:

Press camera, volume down, and power button together. This should boot into flash mode. 

Install Motorola developer drivers: (http://developer.motorola.com/tools/usb_drivers/)

Connect phone.

Launch RSD and try flashing an SBF.


----------



## TheOldMonk (Mar 28, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Cyanogen 9 has finally been ported to the Galaxy Ace.
> Since our Fire XT and the Ace use the same hardware (Chipset, CPU, and Graphics), porting this ROM to our phone will be very easy.
> 
> Once Cyanogen 9 is officially released and cyanogen 9 for Ace is updated and stabilized, I might (if I have time) start creating a Custom Recovery for our phone. Hopefully the ROM itself won't need too much work to make it fully functional.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please do so  I am waiting to get a smartphone; on hold for now..waiting for "any good" custom ROMs to release. Thanks for supporting & god luck for your development.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Mar 29, 2012)

sky770 said:


> Please do so  I am waiting to get a smartphone; on hold for now..waiting for "any good" custom ROMs to release. Thanks for supporting & god luck for your development.

Click to collapse



I quit working on the phone for the mean time. Read my post above.

Motorola is very stubborn when it comes to co-operating with 3rd party developers.

I tried everything, even bypassing signatures using skrilax_cz's work for the Cliq XT but ended up bricking the phone


----------



## saishibu38380 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: about rooting of motorola fire xt(530xt)*

so how many bricked there motorola fire xt are here?

i too bricked when i took a back up of the ROM using the ROM Manager. 
no Moto Service in my place. will be sending my phone to the nearby service centre(700+ km) on monday


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 31, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> so how many bricked there motorola fire xt are here?
> 
> i too bricked when i took a back up of the ROM using the ROM Manager.
> no Moto Service in my place. will be sending my phone to the nearby service centre(700+ km) on monday

Click to collapse



Sorry about it bro...


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## saishibu38380 (Mar 31, 2012)

i found something like motorola p2k tools. what is this actually??

tried all versions of RSD  lite. my phone is not detecting in it


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 31, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> i found something like motorola p2k tools. what is this actually??
> 
> tried all versions of RSD  lite. my phone is not detecting in it

Click to collapse



Not sure with P2K tool is.. may be you can Google and find out. RSD wont detect your phone until you get the Motorola logo.


----------



## PanagiotaroS (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there any possible way to overclock this phone? I tried several apps but they didn't work.


----------



## Roqu3 (Apr 4, 2012)

PanagiotaroS said:


> Is there any possible way to overclock this phone? I tried several apps but they didn't work.

Click to collapse



Not until we have a custom kernel with overclocked frequencies, but that's not the hard part, the hard part it's too get access to recovery partition to replace it with a custom recovery which allow us to flash the custom kernel, but because the bootloader is locked we can't replace the recovery or use fastboot to flash a custom boot.
And also we need someone who can build a custom recovery


----------



## Roqu3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Aaaaaand we should pay attention to this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24423471&postcount=51

If that works on XT316 is pretty sure it work on XT531 and we could use that to have a custom recovery


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 4, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Aaaaaand we should pay attention to this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24423471&postcount=51
> 
> If that works on XT316 is pretty sure it work on XT531 and we could use that to have a custom recovery

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. Finally, someone is working on 2nd-init.

Unfortunately, I can't help him much. I sent him a copy of Motorola Defy's 2nd-init to help guide him in his effort porting it.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 9, 2012)

As some of you might know, our cousin, the XT300 has finally managed to boot strap CWM 

I've been analyzing our phones hardware and software to help me build cyanogenmod for it since we don't have the proprietary files needed for it. We'll have to start with a generic build, and optimize it the hard way!

Here are some of the things I found so far:

- system partition is only 178MB, so no ICS for us. Maybe we can make a stripped version later on. 

- Although our phone is built on qualcomm, it has some texas instruments components, the most major of which is the TI WLAN!!! This might be tricky.

- motorola loads proprietary apks thru the init.rc. This would require replacing the init.rc before loading a custom ROM. (errr. this is not possible =we'll just have to add some moto bloat to our ROM


----------



## nesham (Apr 10, 2012)

*Swype*

Does anybody have swype instalation?
Please.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 10, 2012)

nesham said:


> Does anybody have swype instalation?
> Please.

Click to collapse



http://beta.swype.com/

Register and you'll get the link for the latest version.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys, please sign this petition to force Motorola to provide tools to unlock their botloaders. 

HTC, Sony Ericsson, and Samsung respect their customers and allow them to unlock their bootloaders. Motorola is being really disrespectful by denying users free-will to modify their "purchased" devices. 

http://www.change.org/petitions/motorola-mobility-inc-unlock-all-smartphone-bootloaders-2


----------



## aleks.sun (Apr 12, 2012)

*Deletei o motoswith*



thiagomalcher said:


> use google translate: provavelmente você apagou o motoswith, se tiver uma cópia mande um email com a copia do arquivo apagado e anexe nesse email, envie para a conta configurada no seu aparelho, se a barra de notificação está funcionando dará certo! Detalhe: recoloque o arquivo na pasta system/app de onde você apagou para voltar ao normal e não ficar como uma simples instalação!

Click to collapse



Thiago, eu também deletei esse app motoswith, mas eu não fiz backup e não tenho esse aplicativo, o que eu faço? estou desesperado???

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




brunofpm said:


> PT-BR: Thiago, tem como eu falar com vc? Gtalk, Gmail...sei lá.
> Essa sua soluçao não deve funcionar pq eu teria que atualizar o gmail. O meu nao tá configurado pra atualizar automatico.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Bruno,

Tem como voce mandar esse app motoswith pro meu emal, ja que voce tem um bakup dele?

Eu apaguei tambem mas nao tenho backup, meu motorola xt531 morreu.


----------



## pwel (Apr 14, 2012)

aleks.sun said:


> Thiago, eu também deletei esse app motoswith, mas eu não fiz backup e não tenho esse aplicativo, o que eu faço? estou desesperado???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could get the original rom for your xt531.see http://modmymobile.com/forums/402-general-motorola-android/561090-how-create-update-zip-3.html 

Sent from my XT532 using XDA


----------



## PanagiotaroS (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm trying to install Flash Player (11.0 or 10.3, both for arm6) but it doesn't work. Any tips anyone?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 18, 2012)

*Some SBFs*

NB: 
To flash those, use RSD Lite 5.6
Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything 

European 2.3.5:
DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM
http://www.mediafire.com/?h73a80xuhs0ii8j

Chinese 2.3.5:
DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM
http://www.mediafire.com/?20qf909peofbodn

Latin American SBFs:
[Claro] http://www.grupoandroid.com/topic/41195-firmware-spice-xt531-claro-chile-gingerbread/

[Entel] http://www.grupoandroid.com/topic/40427-firmware-spice-xt531-entel-chile-gingerbread/


----------



## Kammii (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for this guide. It's been very helpful.

For anyone that is having problems when connecting their Fire XT via USB to their PC (with debugging mode enabled) due to Windows not being able to locate and install the necessary drivers, you just need to download and install the Motorola USB Drivers (Google it and it should be the first link – I can't post links as I'm a "new user"). I was having that problem with my XT530 on Windows XP Professional 32-bit. After installing the drivers rooting was a breeze.

You'll then want to download both a superuser management app (eg. Superuser or SuperSU) and BusyBox from Google Play. Install your superuser manager first, then install and run BusyBox to install it on your phone. If you want to check that your phone is rooted, you can install and run the app "Got Root?" (search Google Play for com.island51.gotroot).

Also, because the Fire XT has such low internal memory, I use Link2SD to convert certain system apps to user apps and then link them to the SD card. I do that with apps that I don't really use such as Weather, Swype, Qik Video, etc. If you find that this breaks an app you want to use, just go back to Link2SD and remove the link for that app and convert it back to a system app and it should work as normal again.

Note that when you link an app to SD, it may take a while for it to register the reduction in internal storage usage in the system apps manager (ie. Settings > Applications > Manage applications). You may even need to reboot your phone to get it to register the reduction in the usage of internal storage. In any case, you can just use the "Storage Info" feature in Link2SD for accurate usage figures.

Thanks again to everyone who contributed to the guide. Much appreciated.

PS: Could anyone please tell me how I would go about unrooting my XT530 now? Just thought I should know in case I wanted to update the firmware of my phone in the future.


----------



## chen2011521 (Apr 18, 2012)

why i can not download them？

Sent from my XT316 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Jiggerica (Apr 19, 2012)

Kammii said:


> I do that with apps that I don't really use such as Weather, Swype, Qik Video, etc. If you find that this breaks an app you want to use, just go back to Link2SD and remove the link for that app and convert it back to a system app and it should work as normal again.

Click to collapse



What system apps you convert to sd card? (what is etc.....?) Any problems with your phone?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## prash4u007 (Apr 19, 2012)

*please provide a proper support to root motorola fire xt*

please provide a proper support to root motorola fire xt.really this phone has a good     specifications as a low rate device but runs out of memory very soon..its a heartious request from xda developers to provide the active links to download the softwares and help me to root this phone.


----------



## jaditya51 (Apr 19, 2012)

*solution for battery of fire xt*

dude,......... got o the google play market and search for the app named "go power master.... and go task manager" these both app will surely resolve ur problem...

the go power master will adjust your phone usages as per ur interaction with the phone and also turn off the app or processes which are running in the background uselessly. and go task manager will manage the task as per need by the apps......

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

search this app on google play  *"Smart SWF Player- Flash Viewer"*

it will work... coz i m using it on my *motorola fire xt*


----------



## nesham (Apr 19, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> NB:
> To flash those, use RSD Lite 5.6
> Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This ROM is for XT532 or for XT531/530?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## Kammii (Apr 20, 2012)

Jiggerica said:


> What system apps you convert to sd card? (what is etc.....?) Any problems with your phone?
> 
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Edit: Just realised that you may not know what the abbreviation "etc" means. If that's the case, it is an abbreviation for the term _et cetera_, which means "and other things" or "and so forth".

No problems with my phone so far. I just avoid tampering with system apps that may cause irreversible problems (such as Android System, Settings, and MotoSwitch). Some system apps are no longer functional, but they can easily be made functional again by using Link2SD to "remove link" and convert them back to system apps.

I now have 105MB of free internal storage (with 52MB used).

Also, note that you want to use the "Create link" function in Link2SD not "Move to SD card". "Move to SD card" uses the system's native apps2sd method which is not as effective as that of Link2SD's.

To give you an idea of things, here's a list of what system apps I've converted to user apps and have linked to the SD card and how they've been affected:

Browser – No longer functional. Opens but does not load webpages. That's easily reversed via Link2SD and then becomes fully functional again.
Email – No longer works. At start-up, I get a message that it has crashed. Easily reversed.
FM Radio – Works as normal.
FQC program – I believe this is an app used for quality checking at the factory, so I've never used it.
Gmail – Works as normal.
Google Play Store – Appears to work as normal.
Maps – Works as normal.
Moto [Chinese characters] (com.motorola.inputmethod.gpinyin) – Never used it, so don't know.
Moto Smart Handwriting – Never used it, so don't know.
News & Weather – No longer functional. Opens but does not work.
People Centric – No longer functional. When trying to add the widget, it places a message as the widget stating "Problem loading widget".
Qik Video – Never used it, but it fails to open. So it's no longer functional.
RSS Reader – No longer functional.
Street View – Never used it.
Swype – Can still be used. Just need to go into Language & Keyboard settings and tick it.
Talk – Appears to work as normal.
Voice Search – Works as normal.
Weather – Fully functional. Widget can still be added to home screen and used without problem.
YouTube  – No longer functional.


----------



## chen2011521 (Apr 20, 2012)

nesham said:


> This ROM is for XT532 or for XT531/530?

Click to collapse



they are for xt 531， i think and i flash one of them and not find much difference with mine 

Sent from XDA Premium App


----------



## chen2011521 (Apr 20, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> NB:
> To flash those, use RSD Lite 5.6
> Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i found a  237 rom for xt531at motobbs.cmno.com/thread-11646758-1-1.html,he did not give a rom,i notice it is with a 2.6.35 kernel, do not know how he did it .

Sent from my XT316 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 20, 2012)

chen2011521 said:


> i found a  237 rom for xt531at motobbs.cmno.com/thread-11646758-1-1.html,he did not give a rom,i notice it is with a 2.6.35 kernel, do not know how he did it .
> 
> Sent from my XT316 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Link is not working.

Maybe he flashed the XT532 SBF to his phone. Or maybe Motorola has finally released 2.3.7 for our phone.

What is the *exact* build number, baseband version, kernel version?
This'll tell us whether he's using the XT532 sbf or not.


----------



## chen2011521 (Apr 20, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Link is not working.
> 
> Maybe he flashed the XT532 SBF to his phone. Or maybe Motorola has finally released 2.3.7 for our phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for the link, 
it is motobbs.cmno. ...not   cnmo.

he made it a sbf  himself,,and now he is working on a zip,next 
Wenseday ,he will give us them  together.

l only notice it with 2.6.35 kernel


Sent from my XT316 using XDA Premium App


----------



## prash4u007 (Apr 20, 2012)

*above links has been removed from hotfile..*

hey the above tools to root fire xt has been removed from hotfile site.please provide a proper link to root this phone now..i am having android 2.3.5 in it..
please help..

Thanks..


----------



## Kammii (Apr 21, 2012)

prash4u007 said:


> hey the above tools to root fire xt has been removed from hotfile site.please provide a proper link to root this phone now.

Click to collapse



Use the DepositFiles link below the Hotfile one. It's still working.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Apr 21, 2012)

prash4u007 said:


> hey the above tools to root fire xt has been removed from hotfile site.please provide a proper link to root this phone now..i am having android 2.3.5 in it..
> please help..
> 
> Thanks..

Click to collapse



Which link are you talking about please?


----------



## Kammii (Apr 21, 2012)

It's on the MultiUpload page. I'll post it for you. Unfortunately I can't post the direct link as I don't have enough posts, so just replace the "(dot)" with a dot: depositfiles(dot)com/files/n0dcxce3t

Edit: Got confused. Thought something else was happening. Should have edited my last post.


----------



## prash4u007 (Apr 21, 2012)

*want root my fire xt*



jeet.9890427233 said:


> What apps did you delete? Hope not MotoSwitch.
> 
> Could you try using the update software and try updating your phone once again. May be that could help.

Click to collapse





hey jeet please help me out i am not able to root my moto fire xt with the tools mentioned in xda.please guide me to do it..

Thanks..


----------



## Axelguitt (Apr 21, 2012)

*I succefully rooted my fire using this method but...*

but I used the root's power to do something wong.
I have uninstalled the camera app, and I can't take photos anymore.
Is there a way to fix it? Can anybody upload his own camera.apk ? Is it possible?

Sorry for my bad English, I'm French. That is sometimes difficult to understand English forrums 

Edit : Fixed. I've downloaded a new camera app on the market. I did'nt knew that it was possible.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 21, 2012)

*Information for beginners*

*A quick overview: Locked bootloaders, ClockworkMod, CyanogenMod, and why we failed*

_Introduction:_
Originally, all Android phones were sold with *unlocked* bootloaders. This allowed developers to replace the stock recovery with a custom one called "*ClockworkMod*". With a locked bootloader, you *CANNOT* replace (flash) anything to the phone or you'll hard brick it.

ClockworkMod allows developers and users to flash custom ROMs such as "*CyanogenMod*". The stock recovery does *NOT* allow flashing any software unless its signed by the OEM.

[NB: "recovery mode" is basically an app loaded from a small separate partition. It allows flashing software, ROMs, erasing and reformatting partitions]

Not too long ago, some companies (Motorola, HTC, Sony Ericsson) decided to lock their bootloaders to prevent users from messing with their phones, due to the (presumed) risks associated with modifying the original software. This has caused outrage among developers and users. Samsung was smart enough to leave the bootloader unlocked, and has thus won the loyalty of its users and developers - and made HTC and Sony Ericsson very jealous 

In response, HTC and Sony Ericsson made tools for unlocking the bootloader at the expense of voiding the warranty. This was promised by Motorola too, but so far Motorola has not delivered on its promise.

_2nd-init:_
As you now know, flashing a custom recovery to the stock *"recovery partition"* while the bootloader is locked will hard brick your phone. This is where 2nd-init comes in.
2nd-init is a dirty hack allowing devs to load ClockworkMod from the *system partition instead of the recovery partition* (leaving stock recovery intact). 

This has many disadvantages:
- Can't repartition the phone to make use of wasted space (such as the unused 60MB cache partition on our phone).
- Can't install custom kernel, modify boot scripts etc..
- Can't even format system partition to change file system (have to erase it recursively when installing CyanogenMod).

So where are we in this whole mess?
Unfortunately _*"no where"*_. Installing 2nd-init requires the presence of a hijackable binary loaded by the init.rc. Our phone *does not have one*. I have worked with GentyLamp (dev from the XT316 thread) to get 2nd-init to work on our phone but all efforts failed.
The *ONLY* way to get ClockworkMod on our phone now is to unlock the bootloader, compile CWM and flash it to the stock recovery partition - just like the good old days.

So what now?
*Nothing!!* We just wait and hope that Motorola listens to its users and unlocks our bootloaders. 

I know I have probably disappointed many people, but I just wanted to make things clear to you guys.
Please correct me if I'm wrong about something


----------



## Roqu3 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mmmm so even with 2init there can't be custom kernels, that's bad because this kernel is very bad, the stock ROM is not that bad, with another launcher does well, also to get official cm7 we need to change kernel because cm7 use it's own kernel with their modifications and improvements, so i think the only way to improve this phone is to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Apr 22, 2012)

prash4u007 said:


> hey jeet please help me out i am not able to root my moto fire xt with the tools mentioned in xda.please guide me to do it..
> 
> Thanks..

Click to collapse



Where are you stuck? And are you using the tools on a 64-bit OS? It wouldn't work on 64-bit systems.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Apr 22, 2012)

Kammii said:


> It's on the MultiUpload page. I'll post it for you. Unfortunately I can't post the direct link as I don't have enough posts, so just replace the "(dot)" with a dot: depositfiles(dot)com/files/n0dcxce3t
> 
> Edit: Got confused. Thought something else was happening. Should have edited my last post.

Click to collapse



That's ok buddy. Just ensure you have your Anti-Virus monitoring off.. My ESET pops up an error and deletes the file as it detects and exploit.


----------



## prash4u007 (Apr 22, 2012)

*no i am using 32-bit OS*



jeet.9890427233 said:


> Where are you stuck? And are you using the tools on a 64-bit OS? It wouldn't work on 64-bit systems.

Click to collapse



No jerry I am using 32-bit OS but it shows error while updating  the software  as it shows error as
 update failed :0x4000
Device not configured.

u used the tool sutlr 1.7.5.



So please provide me the correct way to proceed.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 23, 2012)

prash4u007 said:


> No jerry I am using 32-bit OS but it shows error while updating  the software  as it shows error as
> update failed :0x4000
> Device not configured.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please use SUT LR 1.82

Make sure debugging mode is enabled, proper drivers are installed.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 23, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Mmmm so even with 2init there can't be custom kernels, that's bad because this kernel is very bad, the stock ROM is not that bad, with another launcher does well, also to get official cm7 we need to change kernel because cm7 use it's own kernel with their modifications and improvements, so i think the only way to improve this phone is to unlock the bootloader.

Click to collapse



To get CM7.2 we'll need _any_ 2.6.35 kernel. This'll be easy since we've already extracted that kernel from the XT532. All we need now is the unlocked bootloader to be able to flash it


----------



## Roqu3 (Apr 23, 2012)

In my lg p500 cm7 uses their own 2.6.35 kernel which is different from the .35 kernel that comes by default from lg, their are similar but cm kernel has their own customizations but both use the same device drivers. But if you use lg .35 kernel you get some heavy bugs
I use cm7 on my p500 and I use a modded (by me) lg kernel so i think i know something about that.
I already downloaded xt531 kernel sources but doesn't compile, i think Motorola didnt release full source or maybe is different to build a Motorola kernel than a lg kernel, also i didn't found xt532 kernel sources


----------



## rbrenelli (Apr 24, 2012)

*Tim motorola xt531*

Has anyone in Brazil managed to update their phones to 2.3.5? Motorola Software Updater says there is no update for my phone, but it also does not show the model number and serial number, so I think something is wrong. I think it can't find the number for some reason, then it says there is no update. This happened to anyone else in the world? If so, how did you solved it? Thanks!

Alguém no Brasil conseguiu atualizar o seu aparelho para 2.3.5? O Motorola Software Updater diz que não há atualização disponível, mas ele também não mostra o número do modelo e nem o serial, então acredito que algo está errado. Já que ele não reconhece o telefone ou o serial, ele acaba dizendo que não há atualizações. Aconteceu isso com alguém? Se sim, como resolveu esse problema?
Obrigado!


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## prash4u007 (Apr 24, 2012)

*even tried sutlr 1.8.2 but not worked*



7amdoun said:


> Please use SUT LR 1.82
> 
> Make sure debugging mode is enabled, proper drivers are installed.

Click to collapse



 even tried sutlr 1.8.2 but not worked
Dude can you give the proper link to perform it.many of the links have been removed.

it shows "updating the phone software"
         meanwhile it shows "waiting for DL ready" "waiting for DIAG ready" then it shows error after 96 sec
                                     error code:0x4000
                                     error:download_failed
                                     error:device_not_configured
please looking these into cosiderations please provide the solution. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 24, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> In my lg p500 cm7 uses their own 2.6.35 kernel which is different from the .35 kernel that comes by default from lg, their are similar but cm kernel has their own customizations but both use the same device drivers. But if you use lg .35 kernel you get some heavy bugs
> I use cm7 on my p500 and I use a modded (by me) lg kernel so i think i know something about that.
> I already downloaded xt531 kernel sources but doesn't compile, i think Motorola didnt release full source or maybe is different to build a Motorola kernel than a lg kernel, also i didn't found xt532 kernel sources

Click to collapse



Sorry if I offended you. I know you are much more experienced than me in this whole thing.

I was merely implying that it would be easier to use the kernel we already have, rather than compile the kernel from scratch, add CM7 modifications.


----------



## Roqu3 (Apr 24, 2012)

No problem dude I didn't feel offended, just telling that the stock kernel is modded for the stock ROM, to build cm7 and get official support it's kinda necessary to mod the kernel


----------



## yyicuy (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for this method. it's worked for me.
after rooted I put app to sd for increase my internal ram
and put root explorer and can use this link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1463854
to use flash player 11 to watch tv online
after rooted I feel my phone stand by longer than ever
this post is very helpful. thanks again.


----------



## Kammii (Apr 26, 2012)

Axelguitt said:


> I have uninstalled the camera app, and I can't take photos anymore.
> Is there a way to fix it? Can anybody upload his own camera.apk ? Is it possible?
> 
> Edit : Fixed. I've downloaded a new camera app on the market. I did'nt knew that it was possible.

Click to collapse



Glad to know you've fixed the problem. If you would like the stock camera app, I've upload the APK here: http://www.mediafire.com/?g959uvi2vp83x5v


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 27, 2012)

*I just can't believe this!!!*

I just found out that the GPU on our phone is disabled by default   

Force enabling it gave me  "unbelievably" smooth graphics. Text no longer fades and blurs while scrolling. Also, the occasional lag I get while playing some games seems to have gone. 

However, the graphics drivers are very old and buggy which causes major graphics artefacts. Thats probably the reason Motorola has disabled the GPU.

Motorola, in their ultimate wisdom, decided to disable the GPU altogether instead of updating the kernel, and adreno200 libs

To try this, change the following in build.prop:



> debug.composition.type=*mdp*
> to
> debug.composition.type=*gpu*

Click to collapse



NB: screen will keep turning white while navigating thru system menus. Taping the screen will bring it back to life.

And before someone asks, no we can't update the libs either as they require the Gingerbread kernel (.35) while we have the Froyo kernel (.32)


----------



## sid5291 (Apr 27, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I just found out that the GPU on our phone is disabled by default
> 
> Force enabling it gave me  "unbelievably" smooth graphics. Text no longer fades and blurs while scrolling. Also, the occasional lag I get while playing some games seems to have gone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow this is a big mistake from motorola side.... 

Thanks for the tip! I tried it out but didn't see any significant improvement... Any test to make sure that the changes have taken place? 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 27, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Wow this is a big mistake from motorola side....
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I tried it out but didn't see any significant improvement... Any test to make sure that the changes have taken place?
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When you turn off screen using power button, does it make an animation?
Make sure you _saved_ the changes to build.prop, and reboot.


----------



## sid5291 (Apr 27, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> When you turn off screen using power button, does it make an animation?
> Make sure you _saved_ the changes to build.prop, and reboot.

Click to collapse



A reboot did the trick! Its amazing everything looks soo clean ... and smooth transitions ... Gmail turns white and your notification pull down is white .. but other than a few glitches this is totally worth trying out .. also now Chainfire 3D actually works!! Thanks alot 7amdoun this was a neat tip ...!!! Jeet maybe you should add this to the opening post ..! 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 27, 2012)

The best thing about this is that it offloads graphics processing from the CPU freeing it to do more important things. Result: OS is faster overall


----------



## nesham (Apr 27, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I just found out that the GPU on our phone is disabled by default
> 
> Force enabling it gave me  "unbelievably" smooth graphics. Text no longer fades and blurs while scrolling. Also, the occasional lag I get while playing some games seems to have gone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where is build.prop? How we can change settings? Thank You in  advance.
P.S. I find file in /system/build.prop and edit mentioned line.
P.P.S. And ...... it`s working like a charm


----------



## nesham (Apr 27, 2012)

My phone have firmware DMQ_4053_4_460-A04 and someone gave us link for DMP_4480_0_4017-A01, which of this two firmwares is older.


----------



## jokervero (Apr 27, 2012)

Please people help me because i'm for real sad !

I rooted the phone but after the reboot the the phone isn't able to boot...it is stucked to the boot animation of my operator and nothing happens.

So i thought to reflesh the rom because i'm not able to do a factory reset but when i try to flash the rom the result is a fail with the message:

"Failed flashing process. Unable to retrieve interface handle. (0x7027).

Please help me to solve this problem because now i'm without mobile. Thanks so much.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 27, 2012)

nesham said:


> My phone have firmware DMQ_4053_4_460-A04 and someone gave us link for DMP_4480_0_4017-A01, which of this two firmwares is older.

Click to collapse



Theoretically, your firmware is older. However, your firmware seems very unique.  You have a different baseband version (DMQ) and a higher secure version (4). I don't think any SBFs posted here would work for you. 

What country are you from? Is your phone the XT530/531 or XT532 (dual-sim)? Whats your kernel version?
I actually think the only SBFs that would work for you would be the 2.3.7 ones for the XT532.

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




jokervero said:


> Please people help me because i'm for real sad !
> 
> I rooted the phone but after the reboot the the phone isn't able to boot...it is stucked to the boot animation of my operator and nothing happens.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the following:
RSD is run as administrator
You have the developer drivers installed


----------



## jokervero (Apr 27, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Check the following:
> RSD is run as administrator
> You have the developer drivers installed

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer for first.

Where i check and i bring the developer drivers ?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 27, 2012)

jokervero said:


> Thanks for the answer for first.
> 
> Where i check and i bring the developer drivers ?

Click to collapse



http://developer.motorola.com/tools/usb_drivers/

install the appropriate one, then reboot your computer.
run rsd lite as administrator

don't forget to remove sim card, sd card before flashing.


----------



## nesham (Apr 28, 2012)

I am in Serbia. Phone is XT530. Kernel is 2.6.32.9 and in system information I find that baseband is MP.

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## quakerme (Apr 28, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I just found out that the GPU on our phone is disabled by default
> 
> Force enabling it gave me  "unbelievably" smooth graphics. Text no longer fades and blurs while scrolling. Also, the occasional lag I get while playing some games seems to have gone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




1. Download ES file explorer(free)
2. change settings to get root permission

navigate to /system/build.prop 

edit

debug.composition.type=mdp
to
debug.composition.type=gpu
works fine (notification screen is white now)
Thanks "7amdoun"

For some reason im now getting the old TV out effect(after the above change) when pressing the power button for screen off, is it normal? nyways im kind of loving it.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 28, 2012)

quakerme said:


> For some reason im now getting the old TV out effect(after the above change) when pressing the power button for screen off, is it normal? nyways im kind of loving it.

Click to collapse



Yes, this old CRT animation is normal. Don't worry about it 

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## nesham (Apr 28, 2012)

System information from My phone.

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 28, 2012)

nesham said:


> System information from My phone.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using XDA

Click to collapse



The Euro firmware posted at the first post of this thread is slightly newer than yours. The differences, however, would be negligible. 

I don't recommend flashing any SBF unless you have a serious reason for doing so.


----------



## Jiggerica (Apr 28, 2012)

*Thanks 7amdoun!*

Originally Posted by 7amdoun: 
"I just found out that the GPU on our phone is disabled by default"

- Works very well! Thanks on nice tip!
Phone is flying now!


----------



## Ben531 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for this post it really helped me, now i have to see if the root works.


----------



## sliper123 (Apr 28, 2012)

Is it possible to "fastboot boot <image file>" in fastboot mode? NOTE! I'm telling about "fastboot boot", not "fastboot flash". Is there anyone who's able to try this?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 28, 2012)

sliper123 said:


> Is it possible to "fastboot boot <image file>" in fastboot mode? NOTE! I'm telling about "fastboot boot", not "fastboot flash". Is there anyone who's able to try this?

Click to collapse



Won't work because of the locked bootloader 

I tried _"booting"_ a different recovery and a different boot image (kernel) but neither worked.


----------



## sliper123 (Apr 28, 2012)

And what can you say about booting from original recovery image? Does it work? I'm asking, because there has been a problem to boot from the original image on Gigabyte GSmart G1345 and G1355 models too. But in fact phone was booting, but with touchscreen turned off. So we were able to put an autoupdate config to SDCard and finally flash a custom recovery as a part of ROM flashing process. So maybe here's the same situation...


----------



## lucianoc (Apr 29, 2012)

*Também não consegui*

Hi you all. Pleased to be here. Many thanks to everyone who figured out how to root this phone and make it work better. I rooted my XT531 and it's working fine .

Only thing is, I rooted it because I wanted better control over apps installed and my internal memory, since I only had about 25mb free. But even after root, using link2sd, uninstalling some apps and moving some others to my sd card, I have 27mb free. How come?? 
I find it even more odd since my brother also has a XT531, with just 2 or 3 user apps less, and he's got 69mb of free internal memory. His phone isn't rooted (yet). The only difference is: he's got an 8gb sd card, and I have a 2gb one. Could that be the reason? If not, then how can I free more space?




rbrenelli said:


> Has anyone in Brazil managed to update their phones to 2.3.5? Motorola Software Updater says there is no update for my phone, but it also does not show the model number and serial number, so I think something is wrong. I think it can't find the number for some reason, then it says there is no update. This happened to anyone else in the world? If so, how did you solved it? Thanks!
> 
> Alguém no Brasil conseguiu atualizar o seu aparelho para 2.3.5? O Motorola Software Updater diz que não há atualização disponível, mas ele também não mostra o número do modelo e nem o serial, então acredito que algo está errado. Já que ele não reconhece o telefone ou o serial, ele acaba dizendo que não há atualizações. Aconteceu isso com alguém? Se sim, como resolveu esse problema?
> Obrigado!

Click to collapse



Hey there. I'm from Brazil and I wasn't able to update the phone either. The exact same thing happened to me. I believe that's because the 2.3.5 update isn't available over here, only in other places (europe and china, as far as I know), so I don't think we'll be able to update our phone, unless we flash a stock european rom.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 29, 2012)

I did something crazy and it finally worked:
Extracted XT530 SBF and XT532 SBF, copied bootsec.mbn (2.6.35 kernel), appsbootsec.mbn (bootloader) from the XT532 folder to the XT530 folder and recompiled the XT530. No other modifications were done (to prevent breaking signatures).

The result:
A Euro Fire XT SBF with the newer 2.6.35 kernel which RSD detects as a *"signed production"*  

Anyone here brave enough to try?! 

If you wanna volunteer, make sure you have access to a nearby Motorola service center, and you still have warranty - just in case something goes wrong. 

Send me a private message and I'll send you the link.


----------



## sid5291 (Apr 30, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I did something crazy and it finally worked:
> Extracted XT530 SBF and XT532 SBF, copied bootsec.mbn (2.6.35 kernel), appsbootsec.mbn (bootloader) from the XT532 folder to the XT530 folder and recompiled the XT530. No other modifications were done (to prevent breaking signatures).
> 
> The result:
> ...

Click to collapse



This looks promising ..!!! awesome work .!!  !!! Lets hope this works .. Sorry i cant risk trying this though  my warranty has expired .. but if anything happens shouldnt it be possible to flash the original SBF from RSD lite ?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Apr 30, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> This looks promising ..!!! awesome work .!!  !!! Lets hope this works .. Sorry i cant risk trying this though  my warranty has expired .. but if anything happens shouldnt it be possible to flash the original SBF from RSD lite ?

Click to collapse



*Edit*
I did more in-depth analysis of the images. By checking, comparing the last 1024 bytes of the secure mbn images, I found that there's a signature mismatch between the two SBFs. This won't brick the phone but it won't boot :/

I then thought about flashing the entire XT532 SBF to prevent the signature mismatch. The problem with this idea is that XT532 SBF has a higher secure version, which means that we won't be able to flash the XT530 SBF again (if something goes wrong).


----------



## porio (May 1, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I just found out that the GPU on our phone is disabled by default
> 
> Force enabling it gave me  "unbelievably" smooth graphics. Text no longer fades and blurs while scrolling. Also, the occasional lag I get while playing some games seems to have gone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did this, and when launching some apps the screen stays white for several seconds (5-10) before showing the app. Quite annoying. Rebooting didn't solve it.
And with the FM Radio, I have to touch the screen to bring it back every time.

Many thanks for the tip, any way!!


----------



## sadhu_s60 (May 1, 2012)

bot this fone 2-3days back. hav some questions. . . 

is there anything better than link2sd? 

how to make scrolling faster? am coming from galaxy tab which is uber smooth in scrolling. just a little flick is enough. here on fire xt it needs a good flick, almost like pushing the screen aside. also flick scroll in browser, email, contact list is not smooth. i installed go launcher thinking it'll have some settings to smoothen & fasten the flick scroll but no use. pls suggest something

else everything is fantastic in this price range

just 1 grudge. .  . . having front cam, iy cant make 3g vdo call. motorola sud hav written tat in BIG on the box. also skype doesnt hav vdo call for fire xt. fring works. and inbuilt qik is a piece of ****, calls drop within seconds.

typing response it also very slow. how to improve?

& ya, i have rooted latest FW


----------



## sid5291 (May 1, 2012)

sadhu_s60 said:


> bot this fone 2-3days back. hav some questions. . .
> 
> is there anything better than link2sd?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't expect performance like the galaxy tab on this phone. For a smoother experience try to the GPU trick that 7amdoun has explained earlier.. 
Link2sd is the best alternative to getting more internal memory. Just get a good microsd card like class 4 or class 8.

This phone has good hardware but Motorola has really done a terrible job by putting a Froyo kernel and not giving us the correct drivers for the phone.. This is why the front camera will not be recognised by most softwares.  
The only thing to do now is wait and hope we can port the newer kernel from the XT532 on to this phone... And then maybe start hacking cm7 roms to bot from our phone.. 
If you have any developing experience pls do try and help us out, if you any developer pls get them interested in this phone. 
This phone is very good hardware wise but has terrible and buggy software and with Motorola's locked bootloader its a nightmare to try anything. 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## sid5291 (May 1, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> *Edit*
> I did more in-depth analysis of the images. By checking, comparing the last 1024 bytes of the secure mbn images, I found that there's a signature mismatch between the two SBFs. This won't brick the phone but it won't boot :/
> 
> I then thought about flashing the entire XT532 SBF to prevent the signature mismatch. The problem with this idea is that XT532 SBF has a higher secure version, which means that we won't be able to flash the XT530 SBF again (if something goes wrong).

Click to collapse



I'm speaking as a total noob here but can't you overwrite this last 1024 bytes with the original SBFs secure code? 
And are you sure it won't boot then why would RSD lite recognise it as a secure SBF and allow flashing? 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwel (May 1, 2012)

*XT532?*



7amdoun said:


> I just found out that the GPU on our phone is disabled by default
> 
> Force enabling it gave me  "unbelievably" smooth graphics. Text no longer fades and blurs while scrolling. Also, the occasional lag I get while playing some games seems to have gone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the same on my XT532 but without any (visible) effect. Also I tried antutu benchmarking but it made no difference. Should it work on the XT532?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 1, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> I'm speaking as a total noob here but can't you overwrite this last 1024 bytes with the original SBFs secure code?
> And are you sure it won't boot then why would RSD lite recognise it as a secure SBF and allow flashing?
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



RSD detects it as signed because all it does is just check for presence of signature, not compare them. The bootloader compares signatures when booting.

If one signature is different it won't boot the OS. If one signature is corrupt or missing, phone won't even start up. (Thats the case with the Cliq XT, which is an older phone similar to ours).

I did replace signatures a while back but I ended up hard bricking the phone. Apparently the sig is more complicated than just bytes at the end. It probably contains keys based on checksums, dates,..

I'll upload the SBF later today for anyone adventurous, but I don't think it'll work.

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




pwel said:


> I tried the same on my XT532 but without any (visible) effect. Also I tried antutu benchmarking but it made no difference. Should it work on the XT532?

Click to collapse



Your phone is already using the newer libs and kernel. There's no benefit in force enabling it using build.prop because it's probably enabled by default in the libs themselves.


----------



## sadhu_s60 (May 1, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> You can't expect performance like the galaxy tab on this phone. For a smoother experience try to the GPU trick that 7amdoun has explained earlier..
> Link2sd is the best alternative to getting more internal memory. Just get a good microsd card like class 4 or class 8.
> 
> This phone has good hardware but Motorola has really done a terrible job by putting a Froyo kernel and not giving us the correct drivers for the phone.. This is why the front camera will not be recognised by most softwares.
> ...

Click to collapse



world is so full of genius ppl.,, front cam but no vdo call, GB but froyo kernel, capacitive but insensitive, gpu but locked... motorola sud b put in guineas book..... @least they sud hav mentioned the major lacking on the box

first off i must thank u guys who finally got this thing rooted  &did all research already bout im/possibilities

i did the "GPU trick by 7amdoun" ...but i really didnt notice any visible diff wat so ever except for the screen lock animation. texts still fade while scrolling. grafix smoothness was there already but a interesting find never the less 

the keyboard typing speed is really sad, not used to type so slow 

bout no vdo call on froyo, well, galaxy tab first came out as froyo but even then it cud do vdo 3g vdo call & everything with front cam. so being froyo doesnt mean 3g vdo call is impossible! cheer up guys 

even now on GB, the 3g vdo call feature is locked on USA tabs. so they r installing the dialer api from asian tabs & theres some reported success... so one with adequate resources can try dialer api from other moto droids with 3g call feature

& i'm not a coder/developer, am a webmaster distributing cracked 0-day symbian/WM app/game & live realmedia streaming from 2004... but now tat symbian/WM has flopped &so many similar sites sprung up, am shutting down. also, real life has kicked in. am a sailor, dont get much time on land 

if i can b of any help hosting firmwares or whatever webmaster related work, lemme kno. happy to help


----------



## Roqu3 (May 1, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> RSD detects it as signed because all it does is just check for presence of signature, not compare them. The bootloader compares signatures when booting.
> 
> If one signature is different it won't boot the OS. If one signature is corrupt or missing, phone won't even start up. (Thats the case with the Cliq XT, which is an older phone similar to ours).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about unpack your xt530 bootsec.mbn put 532 zImage and then repack the boot, not sure if it keeps or change the signature


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 1, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> What about unpack your xt530 bootsec.mbn put 532 zImage and then repack the boot, not sure if it keeps or change the signature

Click to collapse



Won't work because repacking will destroy the signature 

I really think its time to give up. Nothing else can be done for this phone as long as its locked.
Its a shame that such good hardware is put to waste by Motorola's poor software. 

The petition has less than 150 more signatures to reach 10,000. I really hope Motorola listens to us and unlocks the bootloader. 

Again, here's the link for those who didn't sign:
http://www.change.org/petitions/motorola-mobility-inc-unlock-all-smartphone-bootloaders-2


----------



## sid5291 (May 1, 2012)

chen2011521 said:


> i found a  2.3.7 rom for xt531at
> motobbs.cnmo.com/thread-11646758-1-1.html  ,he did not give a rom,i notice it is with a 2.6.35 kernel, do not know how he did it .
> 
> Sent from my XT316 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Well Then lets hope this guy has actually got something work though i dont understand how unless there is an official 2.6.35 kernel from Motorola what he has done should be impossible do you think its just fake?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## sadhu_s60 (May 1, 2012)

i ran ANTUTU without "GPU trick by 7amdoun" ....the app clearly says tat i have ADRENO 200 GPU... also looking @the 2D & 3D tests it didnt look like the GPU is disabled

i bot the fone in india just 2-3days ago.... & updated to DMP-4530-0-1004-A02 thru moto updater. now y does it detect my country as GB (uk) ????? does it mean moto gave me a euro ROM???? my build.prop says ro.poduct.locale.region=GB

while in galaxy tab forum i saw ppl r flashing unlocked bootloaders thru odin3 for those with locked bootloaders..... cant tat b done on fire xt? just overwrite the damn locked bootloader with a unlocked one from another motorola droid fone? or r all moto bootloaders locked?

am gonna sign tat petition too


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 1, 2012)

sadhu_s60 said:


> i ran ANTUTU without "GPU trick by 7amdoun" ....the app clearly says tat i have ADRENO 200 GPU... also looking @the 2D & 3D tests it didnt look like the GPU is disabled

Click to collapse



Benchmarks are too theoretical to be meaningful. They don't really portray the actual, "real-life" performance of the device.

And of course antutu will detect the adreno200 card as long as it's physically installed in the phone!!!!!!!!
However, the graphics processing is being done by the CPU then sent to the GPU for video output. 

Enabling the GPU won't give you a much higher benchmark score because of the bad drivers, but at least you'll be freeing the CPU. In my case, games and animations were also smoother.

Manually tweaking and enabling the rest of the GPU features gave me a 50-60% boost in antutu graphics score (mainly 2D) but real-life graphics performance was terrible (sluggish) and phone overheated badly. I reverted those tweaks because I didn't wanna fry my GPU by bad drivers. [NB. I didn't include those tweaks in my instructions]

The only way you'll understand what I mean is if you use another phone with an adreno200 and updated binaries. You'll see just how much smoother things are.


----------



## Roqu3 (May 1, 2012)

The gpu is enabled by default, what you are doing is enabling an option to rendering the ui with it, OEMs disable that prop because it needs more power which reduces battery life. Also as far I know there are only 1 kind of drivers for adreno 200 for armv6 gingerbread, there are other hacked libs which only boost some points on benchmarks but that's all, the performance is the same.


----------



## sadhu_s60 (May 1, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Benchmarks are too theoretical to be meaningful. They don't really portray the actual, "real-life" performance of the device.
> 
> And of course antutu will detect the adreno200 card as long as it's physically installed in the phone!!!!!!!!
> However, the graphics processing is being done by the CPU then sent to the GPU for video output.
> ...

Click to collapse



tnx bro, tat was a very detailed explanation. now it makes sense! the more am getting into this device, the more am getting overwhelmed by motorola's software development sense.... hahaha.... doing all grafix processing on cpu & the sending to gpu for displaying... wat an idiotic idea... moto got such lazy developers man... damn i bot moto cause i had high hopes from such a big brand ( +wanted a entry level branded droid with front cam for call)

every device has shortcomings & tats the fun of using a smartfone, to iron out sortcomings.... but here in moto theres only shortcomings & no solution... pathetic!

& no bro, i never seen adreno in action... this is my 1st android "phone"

u told this other guy tat xt532 has updated adreno drivers... since u understand those stuff, hope u come up with some solution for 530/531


----------



## Jundstars (May 5, 2012)

Doh!

Jeet i tried to change the DPI. going in to boot loop.. any suggestions?

or should i start looking at service centers?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 6, 2012)

Jundstars said:


> Doh!
> 
> Jeet i tried to change the DPI. going in to boot loop.. any suggestions?
> 
> or should i start looking at service centers?

Click to collapse



You have to flash an SBF.


----------



## nesham (May 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me will XT530 work with XT532 ROM.
I want to flash sbf from XT532 to my XT530 and question is will that work.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 7, 2012)

nesham said:


> Can anyone tell me will XT530 work with XT532 ROM.
> I want to flash sbf from XT532 to my XT530 and question is will that work.

Click to collapse



No one has tried before, so no one knows! 
There's a good chance it'll work but don't take my word for it.

@Roqu3, what do you think?


----------



## sid5291 (May 7, 2012)

nesham said:


> Can anyone tell me will XT530 work with XT532 ROM.
> I want to flash sbf from XT532 to my XT530 and question is will that work.

Click to collapse



Please make sure you have warranty and a Service center close by ...
And pls do let us know if you try what happens  !!!


----------



## Roqu3 (May 7, 2012)

I think he is going to brick his device, maybe not for the system or kernel but maybe for the bootloader, radio, etc
Some time ago my friend flashed (by error) an p350 kdz (lg sbf) on his p500 and phone died because the baseband (radio) was not compatible even when those devices were very similar in specs, at service centre they have to change the board


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 7, 2012)

I was worried about the radio too but I don't remember seeing a radio.img in either SBFs! Thats why I said I don't know. 

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## chamaruco (May 7, 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/file/XoTKFrAd/DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM.html
latest rom with market and g.apps


----------



## Roqu3 (May 7, 2012)

It doesn't say radio, it's amssh or something like that, a big file (20 mb or so)


----------



## rbrenelli (May 8, 2012)

lucianoc said:


> Hi you all. Pleased to be here. Many thanks to everyone who figured out how to root this phone and make it work better. I rooted my XT531 and it's working fine .
> 
> Only thing is, I rooted it because I wanted better control over apps installed and my internal memory, since I only had about 25mb free. But even after root, using link2sd, uninstalling some apps and moving some others to my sd card, I have 27mb free. How come??
> I find it even more odd since my brother also has a XT531, with just 2 or 3 user apps less, and he's got 69mb of free internal memory. His phone isn't rooted (yet). The only difference is: he's got an 8gb sd card, and I have a 2gb one. Could that be the reason? If not, then how can I free more space?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey dude, thanks. I thought mine was screwed up because I've rooted it. Thanks a lot for the info!

Ei cara, valeu! Eu pensei que tinha estragado o meu por causa do root. Valeu meso por confirmar!


----------



## jainrockz (May 9, 2012)

*notifyled*

Please someone provide me notifyled.apk for xt530. i delete it after rooting..

After that i m facing a problem, the problem is that sometimes when i want to make a call, press call button and it hangs and on screen it shows "Hanging Up" after 2 minutes it became normal.

To solve this problem everytime i  have to insert sim in other mobile and after i insert it into  my xt530, it works normally.., this problem occurs after 1-2 days ..,

i think this is bcoz i have deleted notifyled.apk.., so please attach notifyled.apk

Thanks in advance..


----------



## nesham (May 9, 2012)

*NotifyLed_10.apk*

NotifyLed_10.apk
Here it is.


----------



## saishibu38380 (May 10, 2012)

antutu bench mark score 1530.

tested with the GPU mod, chainfire3d ,Link2SD , Lcd resolution, Antutu CPU overclock,

PLEASE share your scores too.


tried face lock app pro. having some issue here. the free version worked fine. i will attach the .apk. do test it and share the result. using this we can use our front cam to unlock the screen like the one in ICS


----------



## Jiggerica (May 13, 2012)

I have 1 question: 
Run the "GPU trick by 7amdoun" and i want to go back! 
White screen is quite annoying.... 

I change parameters in file with es explorer. 
System now refuses to change again file.
Somebody too help me?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 14, 2012)

Strange! Make sure file system is mounted as RW and don't forget to save and restart.

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## saishibu38380 (May 14, 2012)

@7amdoun

i tried overclocking with setCPU. i gave nvidia terga profile which had 1Ghz. but when i moved the slider to 1Ghz it still says 800Mhz. googled it and found that it needs some kernal mods. what is that actually??


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## Jiggerica (May 14, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Strange! Make sure file system is mounted as RW and don't forget to save and restart.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using XDA

Click to collapse



yes system is mounted as RW. I have build.prop.bak and hi don't let me to change his name too!?
Es explorer says :"Error occured when trying to save file. It will not be saved."

Any ideas?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 14, 2012)

Delete the .bak, use root explorer instead of es file manager. 

Or you can copy the prop to your computer, modify it, put it back, repair permissions. Use notepad++

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## Jiggerica (May 14, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Delete the .bak, use root explorer instead of es file manager.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using XDA

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! I solved the problem!
after ES explorer update, writing is default off on /system!

My mistake, sorry!


----------



## saishibu38380 (May 15, 2012)

*chainfire3d*

i just made a test with chainfire3d . got nvidia terga plugins. 
installed pinball tHD. the game runs very smooth without any lag. 
i think the GPU mod is required .


----------



## wkang (May 18, 2012)

*increasing internal memory*

*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card

View attachment 959488 View attachment 959489


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii




It does not work for my Motorola Fire XT530. When I finish the procces on my PC and unmount SD on my phone, it says: "Blank SD card", and link2sd can't see it, so I must format it...


----------



## Pianorcar (May 18, 2012)

did you check this 



Pianorcar said:


> &dr0id check these two:
> 
> Is the fat32 over the ext2 partition, if not correct it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




and to solve this



rbrenelli said:


> Thanks!!! It solved one of my biggest issues with this phone!!! Now I have 52 installed apps and about 32mb of free internal space!
> 
> This is great, since now i can use all widgets, and i don't feel like my phone is crippled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you should buy a class 10 microsd card


----------



## saishibu38380 (May 19, 2012)

i too feel the lag. but later using the sdbooster app it solved a bit


----------



## leionnofairy (May 19, 2012)

am also looking on how to root this device Motorola Fire XT.


----------



## wkang (May 20, 2012)

I do not undetstand what do you mean when you say: "check if fat32 is over ext2..."  How can I check that?

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## wkang (May 21, 2012)

Pianorcar said:


> did you check this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not undetstand what do you mean when you say: "check if fat32 is over ext2..." How can I check that?

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## Pianorcar (May 21, 2012)

if you open minitoolpartition there will be a list of your partitions and by your microsd the fat32 should be over the ext partition


----------



## wkang (May 22, 2012)

Ok. That's all right. It is. I think my sd card is low class  

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 22, 2012)

As of today, Motorola Mobility is officially fully owned by Google. Sanjay has been forced to step down, and long-time Googler Dennis Woodside is now officially in charge of Motorola.

Lets hope he's wise enough to rebuild the customer loyalty that has been destroyed by too many broken promises.

I'm optimistic, and expect some major changes in Motorola's consumer policy over the next few weeks as Google tries to save the falling Motorola. 

Lets wait and see...


----------



## chamaruco (May 22, 2012)

hey man, thanks for your tricks about gpu.
after build.prop modification and chain3d and plugin installation..
this is my result on xt532 






gpu invidia??
on my xt530 is a qualcomm


----------



## cmndst (May 22, 2012)

*ROM stock xt 532*

got the rom from the stock xt532, but I could not install,

the rsd lite rom and recognizes the device but wound an hour of an "error jumping to RAM downloader"

if someone can install let me know!

sorry for my bad english I'm using google translate


----------



## saishibu38380 (May 23, 2012)

yes i did a flashing yesterday with the european rom in the first page of this thread. i had no errors at all


----------



## member neil (May 24, 2012)

i did d gpu trick but everytime i open an app dscreen becomeswhite fr 10 secs.. its very irritatingis dera solution fr it??? thanks in advance


----------



## kaskusgeek (May 24, 2012)

member neil said:


> i did d gpu trick but everytime i open an app dscreen becomeswhite fr 10 secs.. its very irritatingis dera solution fr it??? thanks in advance

Click to collapse



turn off animations


----------



## cmndst (May 25, 2012)

*Bootloader*

this method is for motorola  razr  developer.motorola.com/products/bootloader/instructions but, works in the motorola xt 531?


----------



## member neil (May 25, 2012)

kaskusgeek said:


> turn off animations

Click to collapse



inspite of animations being off d white screen occurs...


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## sid5291 (May 25, 2012)

cmndst said:


> this method is for motorola  razr  developer.motorola.com/products/bootloader/instructions but, works in the motorola xt 531?

Click to collapse



Thats is only possibe for the Motorola Razr "Developer" Edition... It will not work for any other motorola phone ... we can just hope that by the time Google I/O is done we have unlocked bootloaders .....

But i have my doubts if google will bother with our low end phones which weren't even released in the US ....

Because if theres one thing that i hate about google is that it is very US biased ... with soo many things "US only"...


----------



## mayur19011985 (May 25, 2012)

*not compatible game how to install and play*

Hi i install chainfire3D. 
install plugings for nvidia 
in the chainfire3d settings selected nvidia plugin.
install the temple run game from downloading free apk file for temple run
 all are done properly
but when i open the file it display force to close the file
what goes wrong
I want to play temple run game on my motorola fire xt what should i do

plz help me


----------



## kaskusgeek (May 25, 2012)

mayur19011985 said:


> Hi i install chainfire3D.
> install plugings for nvidia
> in the chainfire3d settings selected nvidia plugin.
> install the temple run game from downloading free apk file for temple run
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried temple run too and it run smoothly without chainfire or else.


----------



## cmndst (May 25, 2012)

*Rom xt532*



sid5291 said:


> Thats is only possibe for the Motorola Razr "Developer" Edition... It will not work for any other motorola phone ... we can just hope that by the time Google I/O is done we have unlocked bootloaders .....
> 
> But i have my doubts if google will bother with our low end phones which weren't even released in the US ....
> 
> Because if theres one thing that i hate about google is that it is very US biased ... with soo many things "US only"...

Click to collapse




the rom of the xt 532 have a kernel updated, but i am not do with work with xt 531, is trapped on rsd lite=\ any idea to work?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 25, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> hey man, thanks for your tricks about gpu.
> after build.prop modification and chain3d and plugin installation..
> this is my result on xt532
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have the white screen problem with your XT532? If not, could you please upload your libsurfaceflinger.so from the /system/lib folder 

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




cmndst said:


> the rom of the xt 532 have a kernel updated, but i am not do with work with xt 531, is trapped on rsd lite=\ any idea to work?

Click to collapse



Does the phone reboot into bootloader mode once connected to RSD-lite?

If not, turn off your phone. Click camera, vol- and power button together.

 Do you run RSD as administrator (windows 7)?


----------



## cmndst (May 26, 2012)

*Rom xt532 xt 531*



7amdoun said:


> Do you have the white screen problem with your XT532? If not, could you please upload your libsurfaceflinger.so from the /system/lib folder
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To the original rom xt 531 works, but i want insert the rom of the XT 532 it has a kernel updated is 2.3.7...but lock in rsd...

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




cmndst said:


> To the original rom xt 531 works, but i want insert the rom of the XT 532 it has a kernel updated is 2.3.7...but lock in rsd...

Click to collapse



 4shared.com/file/MT1om3MD/libsurfaceflinger.html this is the lib of the rom xt 531 maybe work


----------



## chamaruco (May 26, 2012)

no white screen, 
but xt530 perform better in scrolling and shows old tv effect
btw i'm waiting from amazon a new battery bf6x up 1880mah. i will inform you about compatibility


----------



## cmndst (May 26, 2012)

*Rom xt532 xt 531*



chamaruco said:


> no white screen,
> but xt530 perform better in scrolling and shows old tv effect
> btw i'm waiting from amazon a new battery bf6x up 1880mah. i will inform you about compatibility

Click to collapse



Thank´s !!! Motorola says do not update it for this phone ...=\

so with bootloader is blocked i want update the rom because the kernel of the xt 531 is kernel of the android froyo


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 26, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> no white screen,
> but xt530 perform better in scrolling and shows old tv effect
> btw i'm waiting from amazon a new battery bf6x up 1880mah. i will inform you about compatibility

Click to collapse



No white screen is probably because you have the updated libs. Luck you 

The libsurfaceflinger.so from the XT532 didn't work on my XT530, (gave me bootloops as was expected).

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




cmndst said:


> Thank´s !!! Motorola says do not update it for this phone ...=\
> 
> so with bootloader is blocked i want update the rom because the kernel of the xt 531 is kernel of the android froyo

Click to collapse



Not possible unless:

1- Motorola unlocks the bootloader (which would allow us to update kernel, clean-up init.rc, and eventually install an entire custom ROM)

2- Motorola releases an update for the phone to provide at least working graphics libs.


----------



## jloverti79 (May 26, 2012)

*help*

i bricked my phone and cant find any help


----------



## cmndst (May 26, 2012)

*Rom xt 531*



jloverti79 said:


> i bricked my phone and cant find any help

Click to collapse



how you bricked your phone?

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




7amdoun said:


> No white screen is probably because you have the updated libs. Luck you
> 
> The libsurfaceflinger.so from the XT532 didn't work on my XT530, (gave me bootloops as was expected).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this motorola is **** don´t  unlocks the bootloader, the only way is wait the motorola unlock the bootloader or someone can unlock the boot loader


----------



## chamaruco (May 26, 2012)

have you tried this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25791759&postcount=292


----------



## kirtiazad1111 (May 26, 2012)

*Motorola fire xt*

Hi there.. ,

I am a new member so posting my PM content composed for "Maclaw" here in form of a request thread.

--
I need your kind help in porting your "CyanogenMod 9.0.0 Release for Samsung Galaxy Ace" <<TO>> Motorola Fire XT (Also known as Motorola Fire XT XT530, Motorola XT531, Motorola SPICE XT) as the hardware for both of these phones is very much identical.

Many owners of fire XT have already rooted their phone successfully . (just waiting or a custom ROM support  )

As per your post here the release is beta "5" mode (CyanogenMod 9.0.0-RC0-GT-S5830-GalaxyICS-KANG-beta5).

Many members across XDA are looking forward to have a custom ROM for this smartphone. Please help me/us; the stock gingerbread sucks.

I am ready to help you but as I actually don't own the phone till now* (buying soon) BUT others who do own it will get back to you.

I think that as the hardware specs are nearly identical then in that case we shouldn't face any serious problems while porting it to motorola fire xt. 

Waiting for a positive reply,
--

Thanks & Regards,
sky770


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 26, 2012)

kirtiazad1111 said:


> Hi there.. ,
> 
> I am a new member so posting my PM content composed for "Maclaw" here in form of a request thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is not porting the ROM to our phone. It's installing and booting it. 
I can port CM7 to our phone in a couple of days, but we won't be able to flash it without ClockworkMod, which again can't be installed with a locked bootloader.


----------



## cmndst (May 26, 2012)

*Bootloader*



7amdoun said:


> The problem is not porting the ROM to our phone. It's installing and booting it.
> I can port CM7 to our phone in a couple of days, but we won't be able to flash it without ClockworkMod, which again can't be installed with a locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



 without be for motorola has other way to unlock the bootloader, use the bootloader of the motorola defy? it´s use the open recovery


----------



## Dr. Hurt (May 26, 2012)

We already tried boot strapping (like the Motorola defy), but it didn't work because we didn't find a suitable hijackable binary.

Please read back through this thread. We've tried everything.


----------



## cmndst (May 27, 2012)

*bootloader*



7amdoun said:


> We already tried boot strapping (like the Motorola defy), but it didn't work because we didn't find a suitable hijackable binary.
> 
> Please read back through this thread. We've tried everything.

Click to collapse



complicated, every day I contact with the motorola but nothing for unlock this phone...


----------



## cmndst (May 27, 2012)

*Rom xt 531*



cmndst said:


> complicated, every day I contact with the motorola but nothing for unlock this phone...

Click to collapse



I've been researching, and told me that no matter what bootloader locked, provided that the kernel is be signed for motorola, there is a way of extract the kernel of the rom stock, and set in some custom rom?


----------



## chamaruco (May 27, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> have you tried this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25791759&postcount=292

Click to collapse



this not adds a new kernel??


----------



## Roqu3 (May 27, 2012)

cmndst said:


> I've been researching, and told me that no matter what bootloader locked, provided that the kernel is be signed for motorola, there is a way of extract the kernel of the rom stock, and set in some custom rom?

Click to collapse



We also tried extracting the kernel and 7amdoun tried to boot using fastboot but no luck.
If you want you can extract using dsixda kitchen but is sure that doing that removes all signatures


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## cozeerules (May 28, 2012)

I want to try rooting, but my dd has never been in rooting, whether there will be a problem?


----------



## cmndst (May 29, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> We also tried extracting the kernel and 7amdoun tried to boot using fastboot but no luck.
> If you want you can extract using dsixda kitchen but is sure that doing that removes all signatures

Click to collapse



I asked this because the motorola milestone A853 has the bootloader blocked, but it have a custom rom
Is possible modify the stock rom and do a make some improvements without changing the kernel?


----------



## Roqu3 (May 29, 2012)

You can tweak a little i guess, for what I read here you can't increase the vm heap size or you get bootloop but you can apply the gpu tweak so is most trial and error because some stuff works and others not. Custom roms have the framework modded (can't do that here), init scripts support (you need to mod kernel and boot for that) so you need a custom recovery to test and we can't have that here.
This device is nice but pretty ****ed up, my wife loved it until it starts warning about low space, I'm thinking about rooting it and adding link2sd or just selling it and look for another mid-low range device, since armv6 won't get ics i guess is better to look for this new msm7227a devices which are armv7 and could get a working ics port


----------



## giri_189 (May 29, 2012)

*Regarding Wifi partial Wakelock*

I am finding a very strange problem in my XT 530. Device is not going to deep sleep state when I turn on the Wi-Fi and because of this the battery is draining too quick. As I saw in the betterbatterystats the wifi was causing partial wakelock which was not turning off after I turn off wifi. Is there any solution for this?


----------



## cmndst (May 29, 2012)

*gpu*



Roqu3 said:


> You can tweak a little i guess, for what I read here you can't increase the vm heap size or you get bootloop but you can apply the gpu tweak so is most trial and error because some stuff works and others not. Custom roms have the framework modded (can't do that here), init scripts support (you need to mod kernel and boot for that) so you need a custom recovery to test and we can't have that here.
> This device is nice but pretty ****ed up, my wife loved it until it starts warning about low space, I'm thinking about rooting it and adding link2sd or just selling it and look for another mid-low range device, since armv6 won't get ics i guess is better to look for this new msm7227a devices which are armv7 and could get a working ics port

Click to collapse



but if I turn on the gpu I will be the problem white screen and notification bar is white...=\ have a solution for this?


----------



## giri_189 (May 30, 2012)

*Here are few screen shots*


















Can anyone help please?


----------



## Roqu3 (May 30, 2012)

To solve that the kernel must be modded, and that's not possible with a locked bootloader


----------



## giri_189 (May 30, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> To solve that the kernel must be modded, and that's not possible with a locked bootloader

Click to collapse



Has everyone have the same problem ?


----------



## Roqu3 (May 30, 2012)

giri_189 said:


> Has everyone have the same problem ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, battery life in stand by mode sucks, seems that it doesn't each deep sleep


----------



## rbrenelli (May 30, 2012)

kirtiazad1111 said:


> Hi there.. ,
> 
> I am a new member so posting my PM content composed for "Maclaw" here in form of a request thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate your initiative, and if you need help you can count with me! I am a common user and I have no idea how to flash or to write for this phone. I have only rooted it and thats about it. But, if theres anything I can do to help, let me know. I would live for this device to have ICS. Lets hope now that Google has acquired Moto he will at least unlock the bootloaders so we can mod it away. Otherwise I am never buying Motorola, ever again. Sony seems to be much more transparent with their update process,a nd devices look nicer too.

Good luck, and thanks!


----------



## giri_189 (May 30, 2012)

I have taken this kernel issue with Motorola. They have informed me that they will take this issue with Motorola Software development centre in US.


----------



## cmndst (May 30, 2012)

*kernel*



giri_189 said:


> I have taken this kernel issue with Motorola. They have informed me that they will take this issue with Motorola Software development centre in US.

Click to collapse



but it will solve? because they told me that will not update the kernel because the hardware...huahuahua 
the motorola think everybody is stupid....


----------



## giri_189 (May 30, 2012)

How many people have problem with their phone's deep sleep i.e. Phone's battery discharging drastically even if the screen if off?

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




cmndst said:


> but it will solve? because they told me that will not update the kernel because the hardware...huahuahua
> the motorola think everybody is stupid....

Click to collapse



But that's how the conversation ended. I had called to Motorola Mobility India's HQ in Gurgaon.


----------



## faridsarvar (May 30, 2012)

tnx


----------



## cmndst (May 30, 2012)

*Bootloader*



giri_189 said:


> How many people have problem with their phone's deep sleep i.e. Phone's battery discharging drastically even if the screen if off?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the only way is wait because  with bootloader blocked we can´t do anything, or wait someone can unlock the bootloader


----------



## cmndst (May 31, 2012)

*update*



cmndst said:


> the only way is wait because  with bootloader blocked we can´t do anything, or wait someone can unlock the bootloader

Click to collapse



If we change the name of manufacturer and model in build.prop of the xt531 to xt 532? maybe the motorola update software recognize as xt 532 and update as xt 532


----------



## giri_189 (May 31, 2012)

I think even Motorola doesn't know how to unlock the bootloaders


----------



## cmndst (Jun 2, 2012)

cmndst said:


> If we change the name of manufacturer and model in build.prop of the xt531 to xt 532? maybe the motorola update software recognize as xt 532 and update as xt 532

Click to collapse



The motorola software update recognized the device but in during the upgrade, the device reboot  but doesn´t update=\

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




giri_189 said:


> I think even Motorola doesn't know how to unlock the bootloaders

Click to collapse



I think too=\ something new about your conversation with motorola about unlock bootloader?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jun 2, 2012)

cmndst said:


> The motorola software update recognized the device but in during the upgrade, the device reboot  but doesn´t update=\

Click to collapse



Yes, that won't work. Software update doesn't detect OS version from build.prop, but rather from the firmware itself.



cmndst said:


> I think too=\ something new about your conversation with motorola about unlock bootloader?

Click to collapse



Of course Motorola knows how to unlock the bootloader. 
In fact, when updating the OS, the bootloader is temporarily unlocked during the flashing process.


----------



## cmndst (Jun 2, 2012)

*bootloader*



7amdoun said:


> Yes, that won't work. Software update doesn't detect OS version from build.prop, but rather from the firmware itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the problem and that we can not use any different kernel...unfortunately

and if we change the rom stock? to improve something for example internal memory because have a memory system which is not used or activate the gpu but no problem the white screen


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## giri_189 (Jun 2, 2012)

cmndst said:


> I think too=\ something new about your conversation with motorola about unlock bootloader?

Click to collapse



Nope I have not got any reply yet. But I am gonna call them on Monday. And this time I will sue them   I really love when I get these kind of chances and People on the other side cant do anything when you are shouting at them 

Can any one give me a possible solution for my Wifi Partial wakelock problem?


----------



## cmndst (Jun 4, 2012)

giri_189 said:


> Nope I have not got any reply yet. But I am gonna call them on Monday. And this time I will sue them   I really love when I get these kind of chances and People on the other side cant do anything when you are shouting at them
> 
> Can any one give me a possible solution for my Wifi Partial wakelock problem?

Click to collapse



use this rom, it is the better it´s already has adobe flashplayer instaled and mor free memory

http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html


----------



## overclockthesun (Jun 4, 2012)

cmndst said:


> use this rom, it is the better it´s already has adobe flashplayer instaled and mor free memory
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html

Click to collapse



how to install this?


----------



## nesham (Jun 4, 2012)

cmndst said:


> use this rom, it is the better it´s already has adobe flashplayer instaled and mor free memory
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html

Click to collapse



For which phone is this ROM?
Is it for XT531 or for XT532?


----------



## cmndst (Jun 4, 2012)

overclockthesun said:


> how to install this?

Click to collapse



extract the zip, install the rsd lite, connect the phone select the sbf and click start
if the rsd lite not connect do a download the drivers motorola http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles...al_Drivers/MotoHelper_2.1.40_Driver_5.5.0.exe


http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1015648&d=1334935827

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------




nesham said:


> For which phone is this ROM?
> Is it for XT531 or for XT532?

Click to collapse



For XT 531


----------



## nesham (Jun 4, 2012)

Which kernel is in this ROM?
Is ROM for EU, China or Latin America?


----------



## cmndst (Jun 4, 2012)

nesham said:


> Which kernel is in this ROM?
> Is ROM for EU, China or Latin America?

Click to collapse



is for latin america, it has the languages english, espanol francais nederlands and portugues  the kernel is the 2.6.32.9 the motorola dont have a kernel updated... =\

we are waiting the motorola unlock the bootloader of the XT 531 to we can update this kernel or install the custom rom


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jun 4, 2012)

here are some hot links from motorola but unfortunately our XT530 is not in the list

http://developer.motorola.com/products/software/

http://developer.motorola.com/products/bootloader/

http://developer.motorola.com/products/bootloader/faq/


----------



## cmndst (Jun 4, 2012)

*overclock*

I´m thinking and do a overclock in a motorola xt 531 somebody here did?


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jun 4, 2012)

> I´m thinking and do a overclock in a motorola xt 531 somebody here did?

Click to collapse




yup, i have tried but unable to do after 800MHz. i guess the kernel doesnt support. 

tried with antutu and setCPU


----------



## SudaDreamS (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for the great topic, I rooted the phone today and I was able to get some extra space

I wonder if the video chat issue is solved, I can't use skype, viber ...etc for video chatting, how can I do that?


----------



## kaskusgeek (Jun 4, 2012)

Motorola milestone had a locked bootloader too but they able to using custom rom. How is that possible? Can we do the same thing in firext?


----------



## cmndst (Jun 4, 2012)

kaskusgeek said:


> Motorola milestone had a locked bootloader too but they able to using custom rom. How is that possible? Can we do the same thing in firext?

Click to collapse



I understand even with the bootloader blocked we can use a custom rom if the kernel is the same, but the XT 531 have a old kernel is the kernel froyo, so do not help much do a custom rom with a old kernel...=\ I think the milestona have a kernel updated...


----------



## kirtiazad1111 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Video call on motorola fire xt*

adobe full flash player for Motorola fire xt watch this video its available and work well on Motorola fire xt

MOTOROLA FIRE XT SUPPORT VIDEO CALL ON TANGO ,YAHOO,FYING VIDEO ALREADY UPLOADED ON YOUTUBE PLEASE WATCH IT.


----------



## cmndst (Jun 5, 2012)

*Bootloader*



7amdoun said:


> Yes, that won't work. Software update doesn't detect OS version from build.prop, but rather from the firmware itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you say in this topic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1597263
there was a dev working on custom recovery for xt 531...something new?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jun 5, 2012)

cmndst said:


> you say in this topic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1597263
> there was a dev working on custom recovery for xt 531...something new?

Click to collapse



Me and roqu3 worked on it but it didn't work because we didn't find a suitable hijackable binary so we couldn't get cwm to boot.

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## cmndst (Jun 6, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Me and roqu3 worked on it but it didn't work because we didn't find a suitable hijackable binary so we couldn't get cwm to boot.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using XDA

Click to collapse



So Don´t have any chance to have a custom rom for xt 531? because motorola it seems dont unlock the bootloader=\


----------



## 008Rohit (Jun 7, 2012)

Even Motorola Defy and Defy + have locked bootloaders. How come they get everything and we nothing?


----------



## cmndst (Jun 7, 2012)

008Rohit said:


> Even Motorola Defy and Defy + have locked bootloaders. How come they get everything and we nothing?

Click to collapse



i´m think even with the bootloader blocked we can use a custom rom if the kernel is the same, but the XT 531 have a old kernel is the kernel froyo, so do not help much do a custom rom with a old kernel...=\ I think the milestona have a kernel updated...  i think can be this  we have wait a developer unlock the bootloader or motorola unlock it, but i think motorola doesn´t unlock it


----------



## cmndst (Jun 7, 2012)

*Rom*



7amdoun said:


> Me and roqu3 worked on it but it didn't work because we didn't find a suitable hijackable binary so we couldn't get cwm to boot.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using XDA

Click to collapse



and extract the kernel of the XT 531, http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_xt530.motorola/ and put in a cyanogen? better than none hehehe


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## BTiwari (Jun 9, 2012)

need help i remove Moto switch UI using titaniam backup i was removing something else but i removed switch ui any way to get it back plzzz help me 

and sorry for my bad english


----------



## chamaruco (Jun 9, 2012)

reflash your device


----------



## BTiwari (Jun 10, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> reflash your device

Click to collapse



do u mean factory data reset


----------



## chamaruco (Jun 10, 2012)

no i mean reflash with a new rom.
data reset does't solve your issue. you have lost your moto ui.


----------



## BTiwari (Jun 10, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> no i mean reflash with a new rom.
> data reset does't solve your issue. you have lost your moto ui.

Click to collapse



can u plzzz give me  rom files and tell how to flash


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jun 10, 2012)

BTiwari said:


> need help i remove Moto switch UI using titaniam backup i was removing something else but i removed switch ui any way to get it back plzzz help me
> 
> and sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Try installing another launcher from the market first. 

If you're not connected to the internet, follow these instructions:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25998564&postcount=12

Otherwise, the ROMs (SBF) are posted in the first post of this thread.

Good Luck


----------



## chamaruco (Jun 10, 2012)

without a launcher the phone is unuseful. how can open the market? or a file explorer?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jun 10, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> without a launcher the phone is unuseful. how can open the market? or a file explorer?

Click to collapse



If you install an app thru the market website (on a normal computer), it automatically gets pushed to the phone. 

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## PanagiotaroS (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello guys.

I was trying to free up some /system space by converting system apps to user apps with link2SD. I tried the apps posted here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25073282&postcount=221

but i got boot looping... 

...so i flashed my phone with RSD Lite and the European rom from the 1st post.

I have to say that:

My original rom was a bit different.

- Among other languages, it also contained the Greek language as a choice for the menus and UI's.
- My music player was too simple (it didn't have shoutcast and online features, but i like the new one). 
- It didn't have the voice note, but i like it
- It didn't have the Arabware bloat, which i don't like.
- It didn't have the 3G mobile hotspot which i also consider as bloatware.

All the other things are the same. Anyway, we know now for sure that there are more than 1 european firmwares out there. It would have been nice if anyone knows how to export a firmware and save it to file so i could find another fireXT on greek forums and have an extra firmware as a choice.


----------



## BTiwari (Jun 11, 2012)

my menu and other things are working 
can any one make backup of Moto switch UI using titanium back and give me the backup file now curantly i was using go luncher 3.0 my phone is in warranty and dont want to flash my phone with European rom plzz give me the back up file let me try it


----------



## zackdpunk (Jun 11, 2012)

What are the pros and cons of rooting? Rooting isnt the same as installing a Custom ROM,right? So, what advantages does rooted phones have and what are risks of rooting?
Im on Moto FIRE XT.
Also, the phone seems to get very hot while tethered to the PC. anyone noticed the same? N, file sharing over bluetooth fails most of the time, especially, when sending multiple files.. Any Clues?


----------



## wizwin (Jun 11, 2012)

zackdpunk said:


> What are the pros and cons of rooting? Rooting isnt the same as installing a Custom ROM,right? So, what advantages does rooted phones have and what are risks of rooting?

Click to collapse



Rooting:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooting_(Android_OS)

Advantages, Disadvantages, Risks:
http://droidlessons.com/what-is-rooting-on-android-the-advantages-and-disadvantages/


----------



## lkrstov (Jun 12, 2012)

*Thank you*

I successfully rooted my fire xt 531 following the above instructions. worked like charm. easiest rooting i have ever made. (for those who intend to root) just make sure you have install all the drivers, and you shouldn't have any problems, if you have trouble finding them, use the Motorola device manager that you can download form the official Motorola website

or manually install the driver from the Motorola cdrom that is on your phone from the folder named RUT


----------



## cmndst (Jun 13, 2012)

the galaxy 5 have a many custom roms, both if the kernel old...for example the ice creen is the kernel 2.6.32.9, and are good custom roms, it is possible do a custom rom with the kernel XT 531 of the motorola? because we would have the problem lost the device...


----------



## lkrstov (Jun 13, 2012)

*probobly is*

im working on it, could you send me, if possible the original rom for the fire xt, and i can try and customize it, or at leas the kernel version and some basic info?

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

i rooted my phone vie the easier method  with success, the one with oneclick, and sut lr, but later because the space, i deleted some apps, and moved the app folder from the system to the sd by accident, so the phone normally crashed. so now it is just rebooting. so can anyone please give me a way to get back the apps folder to its rightful place, or give me the original rom, firmware.nb0, or the update from 2.3.4 to 2.3.5 on a file. thank you


----------



## iipran (Jun 13, 2012)

*Flash light as Torch and LED Notification*

any one can tell me which application that can control flash light as torch?

i've tried many application and all of them can't turn on the flash light as torch.
"Camera360" can control the flash light, but this app is same as camera application.

btw, led notification just turn on when phone and sms come. Other notification such as email, twitter, facebook etc couldn't turn on.

i'm sorry for my bad english.

please any one help me for this problem..
big thanks for all of you..

FYI:
Model Number: XT530
Android version : 2.3.5 Gingerbread
Kernel version : Apps_2.6.32.9
Build Number : 4_480_4017



---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




lkrstov said:


> im working on it, could you send me, if possible the original rom for the fire xt, and i can try and customize it, or at leas the kernel version and some basic info?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------
> 
> i rooted my phone vie the easier method  with success, the one with oneclick, and sut lr, but later because the space, i deleted some apps, and moved the app folder from the system to the sd by accident, so the phone normally crashed. so now it is just rebooting. so can anyone please give me a way to get back the apps folder to its rightful place, or give me the original rom, firmware.nb0, or the update from 2.3.4 to 2.3.5 on a file. thank you

Click to collapse



its same as my problem too. Just re-flash your phone. (my phone : xt530)

Here the solution :

You just download Stock ROM Euro 2.3.5 :
http://www.mediafire.com/?h73a80xuhs0ii8j

Install RSD Lite 5.6 from your computer :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1348587

Make sure you have installed driver on your computer.

Open RSD Lite, browse Stock ROM.
Turn off your phone then connect it to your computer via USB.
If you can't power off the phone, just release your battery, then set again  

After connecting device, RSD Lite will automatic detect your phone and give
information detail of your phone.

Start, and with a few minutes.
Your background colour phone will be white, and appear some text that like as re-installing OS.

After finnish, your phone automaticaly reboot. And wait a few minutes.
Close RSDLite, remove usb cable, 
PRESS VOLUME DOWN + VOLUME UP + POWER UP BUTTON sequential.

Your phone will be restart and wait until appear google account registration..
Hope this is solution for you.

Do it by your own risk. I'm newbie.. Sory for my bad english..
just share from my experience.


----------



## lkrstov (Jun 13, 2012)

*Ok *

im gonna do this within the hour, ill tell you how it went. thank you


----------



## lkrstov (Jun 13, 2012)

*it's alive!!!*

Thank you dude. It worked, my phone is runinig fine, everything works, even the 3g is autoconfigured . i cant thank you enough! wanna beer?


----------



## cmndst (Jun 13, 2012)

lkrstov said:


> im working on it, could you send me, if possible the original rom for the fire xt, and i can try and customize it, or at leas the kernel version and some basic info?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------
> 
> i rooted my phone vie the easier method  with success, the one with oneclick, and sut lr, but later because the space, i deleted some apps, and moved the app folder from the system to the sd by accident, so the phone normally crashed. so now it is just rebooting. so can anyone please give me a way to get back the apps folder to its rightful place, or give me the original rom, firmware.nb0, or the update from 2.3.4 to 2.3.5 on a file. thank you

Click to collapse



Use this rom it´s have adobe flashplayer instaled don´t have have much of content of manufactures this rom is 2.3.5...   http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html


----------



## 076ajay (Jun 13, 2012)

*help*



jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse



help me this sbf file"Chinese 2.3.5: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM" changed my phone model xt530 to xt531. 
1)is it problem for me while giving it in service centre?
2)weather he can find my phone is flashed & my warrany will be lost?
please reply anyone......


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## wizwin (Jun 13, 2012)

iipran said:


> any one can tell me which application that can control flash light as torch?
> 
> i've tried many application and all of them can't turn on the flash light as torch.
> "Camera360" can control the flash light, but this app is same as camera application.

Click to collapse



Try this one MyTorch. I made it mainly for my Defy and it works for other phones as well. It may work for you also.


----------



## kirtiazad1111 (Jun 13, 2012)

*my torch is not working on fire xt*

my torch is not working on fire xt xt530 please suggest me some other software

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 AM ----------

its not possible to use defy boot loader unlock to unlock the phone and root with the custom rom of ace.


----------



## PanagiotaroS (Jun 14, 2012)

cmndst said:


> Use this rom it´s have adobe flashplayer instaled don´t have have much of content of manufactures this rom is 2.3.5...   http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html

Click to collapse



Have you tried this ROM before with XT530 and worked fine?
I don't wanna risk anything here...

And a question for all ppl here. Is there ANY way to save/export a ROM from the phone to our computers?


----------



## Roqu3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try romdump


----------



## cmndst (Jun 14, 2012)

PanagiotaroS said:


> Have you tried this ROM before with XT530 and worked fine?
> I don't wanna risk anything here...
> 
> And a question for all ppl here. Is there ANY way to save/export a ROM from the phone to our computers?

Click to collapse



work´s fine... install the drivers motorola run rsd lite...


----------



## iipran (Jun 14, 2012)

lkrstov said:


> Thank you dude. It worked, my phone is runinig fine, everything works, even the 3g is autoconfigured . i cant thank you enough! wanna beer?

Click to collapse



i'm glad to hear it.. 

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




wizwin said:


> Try this one MyTorch. I made it mainly for my Defy and it works for other phones as well. It may work for you also.

Click to collapse



it's not work on my phone xt530.
any other software?


----------



## giri_189 (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought Motorola fire XT 530 from a famous Indian online retailer flipkart.com. This phone practically has a competitive hardware specification at a great price for which I bought this phone. But the biggest problem is, the complete Juice of this phone cannot be taken as it has many limitations like locked Bootloader, negligence of the product from Motorola and many others. So I sent it back to Flipkart in 30 days replacement policy and now I am getting a new Sony phone which has a very great community Support and Sony has been giving importance to Community Android Development and its giving its newly launched Phones to Developers at Cyanogenmod and other Notable Developers at FreeXperia Project. So its time to bid a good bye to you all. Thanks for the support. Hope Google gives freedom to Moto users. All the best guys. 

P.S: Atleast Samsung, Sony and HTC respect their Customers which is very great


----------



## Roqu3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sony and HTC locks the bootloader, you have to unlock it with a tool they give losing your warranty.

I prefer LG, they don't lock the bootloader, publish all their stock firmware to be downloaded by users, also with their source code (their last devices kernel source come with the git repo), very nice materials (not like cheap plastic Samsung's) they're very easy to root and mod, the problem is that they are to slow on official updates.


----------



## wizwin (Jun 14, 2012)

kirtiazad1111 said:


> my torch is not working on fire xt xt530 please suggest me some other software

Click to collapse





iipran said:


> it's not work on my phone xt530.

Click to collapse



Did you try enabling 'Try root method first' from 'Settings' of MyTorch as well? Try only if you have rooted your phone.

Please let me know.


----------



## cmndst (Jun 15, 2012)

wizwin said:


> Did you try enabling 'Try root method first' from 'Settings' of MyTorch as well? Try only if you have rooted your phone.
> 
> Please let me know.

Click to collapse



the option 'Try root method first' is not available...


----------



## sid5291 (Jun 15, 2012)

wizwin said:


> Did you try enabling 'Try root method first' from 'Settings' of MyTorch as well? Try only if you have rooted your phone.
> 
> Please let me know.

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying to help us out ... ...
But the application tries to use the screen as a torch and the option for try root method is grayed out ...
My phone is rooted ...

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk


----------



## wizwin (Jun 15, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Thanks for trying to help us out ... ...
> But the application tries to use the screen as a torch and the option for try root method is grayed out ...
> My phone is rooted ...

Click to collapse



Well, my friend recently bought an XT, let me try to get hold of it for some time and fix torch for XT as well.


----------



## kirtiazad1111 (Jun 15, 2012)

*root fire xt boolloader*

bootloader of defy and defy+ is also lock but they get ics trough the custom rom so why the motorola fire xt does not get the ics even xperia tepo get the ics from company on same configuration.

is some thing special on motorola fire xt boot loader.please unlock and give ics.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jun 15, 2012)

The defy devs were able to hijack the boot process instead of the boot loader. We already tried that with the Fire XT but it didn't work.

Sent from my XT530 using XDA


----------



## cmndst (Jun 15, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> The defy devs were able to hijack the boot process instead of the boot loader. We already tried that with the Fire XT but it didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using XDA

Click to collapse



you still working on this bootloader?? because the only way to unlock the bootloader  is through a developer...I contact motorola every day but they will not unlock the bootloader, at least the motorola from Brazil


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 17, 2012)

*Fire xt530 open source code release*

This is the link for download motorola fire xt530 source code, may be usefull for developer...who want to make custom rom or kernel....
http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_xt530.motorola/releases/


----------



## kirtiazad1111 (Jun 17, 2012)

*sourcecode of keneral*



byeyoubpn said:


> This is the link for download motorola fire xt530 source code, may be usefull for developer...who want to make custom rom or kernel....
> http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_xt530.motorola/releases/

Click to collapse



now you get the source code of keneral of motorola fire xt now make some custom rom which is like galaxy gio so we get play more and more game like samsung gio.


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jun 17, 2012)

Making a custom ROM for this phone is easy since most patches needed can be copied from similar phones, but we just won't be able to install it because of missing signatures.

Infact, I started porting CyanogenMod 7.2 a while ago but gave up after realizing that I won't be able to use it.

The only way to bypass the signature issue was hijacking the boot process like on the moto defy, and we already tried that on the fire xt and failed.

All we can do now is wait for motorola to unlock our bootliaders, which I'm starting to doubt they'll do.


----------



## iipran (Jun 18, 2012)

wizwin said:


> Well, my friend recently bought an XT, let me try to get hold of it for some time and fix torch for XT as well.

Click to collapse



maybe we can see the source code of xt350's camera applications that can access the flash light.

thanks for your help


----------



## forbeisgunn (Jun 18, 2012)

when can we see working SKYPE app with VIDEO CALL fucntion on front camera???
pls. link.  until then this phone really is still lacking.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## iipran (Jun 18, 2012)

*SUTLR 64 bit version*

This is SUTLR 64bit version.

link:
ww*w.4*sha*red..com/file/5qTnGguz/Rooting_XT316.html (remove * and .)

go to directory \SUTLR_v1.7.5\x64
double click SUTLR_v1.7.5_x64.msi

i've tried it and running successfully on my PC Win7 x64 with moto xt350.
may be useful for you


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Jun 18, 2012)

*IMPORTANT*

Hello Folks,

I'm sorry I have been away for a while. My dad passed away all of a sudden and I have been caught up with a lot of work of looking after my family and stuff since then.

Although I do not participate actively on this Forum, it will be kept OPEN for everyone and for developers.

Please PM me in case you need me to post / edit on OP and I would gladly do so. If you need to contact me personally, please PM me for my email and I will gladly let you know.

Good Luck and my Best Wishes to everyone who helped making Motorola Fire XT a better SmartPhone. Cheers!


----------



## sid5291 (Jun 18, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Making a custom ROM for this phone is easy since most patches needed can be copied from similar phones, but we just won't be able to install it because of missing signatures.
> 
> Infact, I started porting CyanogenMod 7.2 a while ago but gave up after realizing that I won't be able to use it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey could you just explain what exactly you tried to hijack the boot process on the fire xt and why it failed ?

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jun 18, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Hey could you just explain what exactly you tried to hijack the boot process on the fire xt and why it failed ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



In the init.qcom.rc there was a reference to "/system/bin/battery_charging" binary (responsible for battery charge animation when phone is turned off).

We tried to remove this binary and symlink the ClockworkMod to /system/bin/battery_charging to get it to load if charger is connected while phone is turned off but it didn't work. 

I thought about symlinking to logwrapper like on the Moto defy, but didn't find a reference for it in the in any rc scripts. To make sure it wasn't loaded at boot, I even deleted the logwrapper bin, and surprisingly the phone booted fine which means its not loaded/needed during boot so we can't hijack it.

I found a binary called loggerlauncher that is supposedly loaded early during boot (as per init.rc), but have yet to try to hijack it as that would require lots of changes to the CWM, and I don't think it'll even work. Unfortunately, I also don't enough time to test this now. I have exams


----------



## kirtiazad1111 (Jun 18, 2012)

*overclock  and custom rom*



7amdoun said:


> In the init.qcom.rc there was a reference to "/system/bin/battery_charging" binary (responsible for battery charge animation when phone is turned off).
> 
> We tried to remove this binary and symlink the ClockworkMod to /system/bin/battery_charging to get it to load if charger is connected while phone is turned off but it didn't work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




please do some thing and make a custom rom because the xperia tipo get ics on same configuration.

so please update the phone to ics and remove uneven things.

i also want to ask that how much we overclock the processor of fire xt on the default keneral of motorola after root.

is chainfire work well on phone after root.

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------

TRY_MOTOROLA__-FIRE__-XT__-COST_-RS8600_ CONTAIN_ALL_FEATURE_
1.SUPPORT_HD_GAME
2.HVGA RESOLUTION
3.5MEGA PIXEL WITH FLASH AND A SECONDARY CAMERA
4.1540MAH_BATTERY LAST FOR 2 DAY_GREATER THAN NEO V

WATCH THE GAMEPLAY
http://www.youtube.com/user/kirtiazad123456/videos

YOU ALSO KNOW THAN NOW MOTOROLA IS OFFICIAL PARTNET WITH GOOGLE AND ITS OS ANDROID

NOW MOTOROLA IS GOOD COMPANY FOR ANDROID PHONE.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57455054-94/would-samsung-ever-leave-android-new-ceo-drops-hints/

really good to BUY__MOTOROLA__FIRE___XT

http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_fire_xt-4160.php


----------



## Roqu3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Not really, this device is an ARMv6 and armv6 is not getting official ICS on any device, all this kind of devices has are incomplete Ports that are very unstable.


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 19, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Making a custom ROM for this phone is easy since most patches needed can be copied from similar phones, but we just won't be able to install it because of missing signatures.
> 
> Infact, I started porting CyanogenMod 7.2 a while ago but gave up after realizing that I won't be able to use it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please get help from defy custom rom developers, may be they can help, to hijack our boot...


----------



## cmndst (Jun 19, 2012)

byeyoubpn said:


> Please get help from defy custom rom developers, may be they can help, to hijack our boot...

Click to collapse



is there any chance to unlock the bootloader without the motorola?

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




7amdoun said:


> In the init.qcom.rc there was a reference to "/system/bin/battery_charging" binary (responsible for battery charge animation when phone is turned off).
> 
> We tried to remove this binary and symlink the ClockworkMod to /system/bin/battery_charging to get it to load if charger is connected while phone is turned off but it didn't work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is there any chance to unlock the bootloader without the motorola?? because the motorola says because motorola says that will not unlock the bootloader =\


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 19, 2012)

sid5291 said:


> Awesome !! Thanks for the info !
> 
> Looks promising   !!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wooow thats great news, may be developers who build CM 7.2 for xt532 can help us....


----------



## cmndst (Jun 19, 2012)

byeyoubpn said:


> wooow thats great news, may be developers who build CM 7.2 for xt532 can help us....

Click to collapse



And for XT 531?


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 20, 2012)

Almost no different between xt530 and xt532 only 532 have dual sim, why they doesn't upgrade xt530/531 to 2.3.7 take a look on this site...http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=pdacomparer, keep your spirit to unlock or hijack this kernel....


----------



## kelsonbueno (Jun 21, 2012)

*ICS on other ARMv6*

I'm not sure, but it seems the "Galaxy ACE" from Samsung features the same kernel and the same ARMv6 processor, and they behaved (unofficially) ICS for it.

xda post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1490867

[XT531 - Brazil]


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey take a look this may be can help...
http://and-developers.com/sbf


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 23, 2012)

*The link of firmware DMP-4530-0-1004-A01.sbf*

Can you give me the link to download firmware xt530 DMP-4530-0-1004-A01.sbf ??? thanks


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 24, 2012)

*New Driver Adreno 200 and un lock bootloader*

I found link new driver of adreno 200, may be this can help..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1539281

And this is about hacking motorola boot loader by korean develovers,
may be usefull for our phone....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1026853

and this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1032212


----------



## englezica (Jun 25, 2012)

Can anyone please zip and upload adreno 200 libs from there fire xt? I updated to the new versions and it made my screen go black whenever the libs are used.
I need someone to use Android Commander and upload the folowing files:

/system/lib/libgsl.so
/system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so
/system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno200.so
/system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so
/system/lib/egl/libq3dtools_adreno200.so


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 26, 2012)

englezica said:


> Can anyone please zip and upload adreno 200 libs from there fire xt? I updated to the new versions and it made my screen go black whenever the libs are used.
> I need someone to use Android Commander and upload the folowing files:
> 
> /system/lib/libgsl.so
> ...

Click to collapse



Just reflash the rom again....


----------



## englezica (Jun 26, 2012)

I tried flashing xt532 rom to xt531 the flashing process didnt start. The phone booted normaly after that so no brick. 
I reflashed using brazilian xt531 rom removed motoswitch and added launcher pro which is much smoother in my expirience. I also replaced some system apps like file browser to root explorer, stock browser to dolphin hd and so far so good.


----------



## cmndst (Jun 27, 2012)

someone can upload the message.apk? is in system/app


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jun 27, 2012)

*speed up*

anyways to speed up the UI?
im feeling little sluggish


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 27, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse



can u find firmware from Indonesia or south east asia, for motorola fire xt530? thanks


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jun 28, 2012)

the european firmware is actually arabic version. i guess this is for South east asia


----------



## englezica (Jun 28, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> anyways to speed up the UI?
> im feeling little sluggish

Click to collapse



Try using FTL Launcher or Launcher pro instead of motorola stock. I like Launcher pro better for now.


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 30, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> the european firmware is actually arabic version. i guess this is for South east asia

Click to collapse



DMP-4530-0-1004-A01.sbf  this is from shout east asia but I could'nt find the link to download it...




















i


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jun 30, 2012)

englezica said:


> Try using FTL Launcher or Launcher pro instead of motorola stock. I like Launcher pro better for now.

Click to collapse



im using go launcher

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




byeyoubpn said:


> DMP-4530-0-1004-A01.sbf  this is from shout east asia but I could'nt find the link to download it...
> 
> 
> i

Click to collapse



mediafire link is working for me.


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jun 30, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> the european firmware is actually arabic version. i guess this is for South east asia

Click to collapse





saishibu38380 said:


> im using go launcher
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where u download it?? can u give me the link??


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jun 30, 2012)

byeyoubpn said:


> where u download it?? can u give me the link??

Click to collapse



the link that is in the first page


----------



## satsmagic (Jun 30, 2012)

*Recovery Image for Motorola Fire XT530 (2.3.5)*

Thanks a ton to Jeet, i cud root my handset so easily and it helped me to solve the low storage space problem on my phone. 

I read on some blogs that to be safe we need to keep a nandroid backup of the ROM. Most of them referred to an app called ROM Manager from Android Market. I installed it, but it asks to download & install ClockworkMod Recovery image before a backup. However, the phone model it lists doesnt includes the Motorla Fire Xt530.

Are there any other recovery images that can be used ??
And what is the easiest way to have a nandroid backup of my stock ROM, in case i spoil something while enjoyin the root powers.

Thanks agn and m not a techie and new to all this, so bear with my query if it was a stupid one


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jun 30, 2012)

There's no clockwork mod for the fire xt (yet). Just make a copy of your system folder.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## satsmagic (Jul 1, 2012)

if i copy the system folder and then do something wrong with my phone, then how wud i put back in the system folders.

If a nandroid backup was possible thn it cud b done by booting in recovery mode and restoring the backup. How would copying the system folder help if the phone doesn't boots.



7amdoun said:


> There's no clockwork mod for the fire xt (yet). Just make a copy of your system folder.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jul 1, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> the link that is in the first page

Click to collapse



just from europe, china and latin america not from, south east asia...and the number of rom is diferrent...


----------



## cmndst (Jul 1, 2012)

anyone have a solution for the video camera slow? there are cameras with 2 megapixels do not have this problem of camera slow


----------



## cmndst (Jul 4, 2012)

this may be useful 

http://www.abcdotecnico.com.br/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=116139


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jul 4, 2012)

cmndst said:


> this may be useful
> 
> http://www.abcdotecnico.com.br/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=116139

Click to collapse



ya i saw that. now i feel that the developers are slowly showing their attention towards motorola!!:laugh:


----------



## englezica (Jul 4, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> ya i saw that. now i feel that the developers are slowly showing their attention towards motorola!!:laugh:

Click to collapse



What is it exactly I cant seem to figure it out?


----------



## Roqu3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Its like an rsd lite right?


----------



## cmndst (Jul 4, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Its like an rsd lite right?

Click to collapse



I think so but still not quite understood what they explained...what you think? This is useful for something?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

cmndst said:


> this may be useful
> 
> http://www.abcdotecnico.com.br/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=116139

Click to collapse



This looks very interesting, though I'm not quite sure I understand what it really is.

I think it's a more customizable alternative to RSD lite possibly with the ability to perform partial image flash, download stock SBFs.

I see some nice potential there. I wish I could experiment with it but I'm still stuck with exams


----------



## cmndst (Jul 5, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> This looks very interesting, though I'm not quite sure I understand what it really is.
> 
> I think it's a more customizable alternative to RSD lite possibly with the ability to perform partial image flash, download stock SBFs.
> 
> I see some nice potential there. I wish I could experiment with it but I'm still stuck with exams

Click to collapse



I managed to flash the original rom!!! maybe flash the rom of xt 532


----------



## Roqu3 (Jul 5, 2012)

The whole ROM? I mean system and kernel or only system, or you mean the sbf


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## cmndst (Jul 5, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> The whole ROM? I mean system and kernel or only system, or you mean the sbf

Click to collapse



rom the complete or kernel, the system is same


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

cmndst said:


> I managed to flash the original rom!!! maybe flash the rom of xt 532

Click to collapse



Were there any options to perform a partial flash (ie. system or boot only)? This would make it safer to flash other SBFs.

If you want to flash an XT532 SBF, I would recommend flashing the DP2_436D_0_7009_A01_RFM version as it has the same secure version as our SBFs.

Beware as this could potentially brick the phone.


----------



## cmndst (Jul 5, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Were there any options to perform a partial flash (ie. system or boot only)? This would make it safer to flash other SBFs.
> 
> If you want to flash an XT532 SBF, I would recommend flashing the DP2_436D_0_7009_A01_RFM version as it has the same secure version as our SBFs.
> 
> Beware as this could potentially brick the phone.

Click to collapse



this sbf can brick my phone? becasuse it´s signed for motorola ?

has a option... safe flashing: disable  firmware downgrading

link to download   http://www.4shared.com/file/SnCin1j8/SCout_201_setup.html


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

cmndst said:


> this sbf can brick my phone? becasuse it´s signed for motorola ?
> 
> has a option... safe flashing: disable  firmware downgrading
> 
> link to download   http://www.4shared.com/file/SnCin1j8/SCout_201_setup.html

Click to collapse



It *could* brick it because of different radio drivers. I personally think the application will refuse flashing the SBF just like RSD did. 

If you still wanna try, make sure you have warranty and a Motorola dealer close by.


----------



## cmndst (Jul 5, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> It *could* brick it because of different radio drivers. I personally think the application will refuse flashing the SBF just like RSD did.
> 
> If you still wanna try, make sure you have warranty and a Motorola dealer close by.

Click to collapse



with rom the xt532 would this problem?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

cmndst said:


> with rom the xt532 would this problem?

Click to collapse



I don't know. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't. No one has actually managed to flash an XT532 SBF before.


----------



## cmndst (Jul 5, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I don't know. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't. No one has actually managed to flash an XT532 SBF before.

Click to collapse



the problem isn´t have technical assistance near me ... it brick my phone will take a month to fix...


----------



## englezica (Jul 5, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I don't know. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't. No one has actually managed to flash an XT532 SBF before.

Click to collapse



I doubt it will work, when I tryed with rsd lite it wasnt the software that blocked the transfer as the flashing process started and stopped. I think the bootloader blocked the process. Do you mean it would hard or soft brick the device?


----------



## cmndst (Jul 5, 2012)

englezica said:


> I doubt it will work, when I tryed with rsd lite it wasnt the software that blocked the transfer as the flashing process started and stopped. I think the bootloader blocked the process. Do you mean it would hard or soft brick the device?

Click to collapse



you tried with scout?


----------



## Roqu3 (Jul 5, 2012)

The sbf contains more than system or boot, it's safer if you can flash only certain partitions like system or boot because that can be flashed again, flashing another radio or bootloader can hard brick your phone


----------



## cmndst (Jul 5, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> The sbf contains more than system or boot, it's safer if you can flash only certain partitions like system or boot because that can be flashed again, flashing another radio or bootloader can hard brick your phone

Click to collapse



So does not serve for nothing??


----------



## Roqu3 (Jul 5, 2012)

That's why I'm asking if that software allows you to flash partitions or only sbfs


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> That's why I'm asking if that software allows you to flash partitions or only sbfs

Click to collapse



I just checked the app and it doesn't have any option for partial flash.


----------



## cmndst (Jul 5, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I just checked the app and it doesn't have any option for partial flash.

Click to collapse



i´m check too doesn´t have nothing=\


----------



## cmndst (Jul 6, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> I just checked the app and it doesn't have any option for partial flash.

Click to collapse



sincerely...I lost the hopes of unlocking this phone...the motorola will not unlock the xt531


----------



## prembox (Jul 7, 2012)

My Wife has the XT 530..... I've been following this forum since some time and could see the amazing spirit few individuals are putting in to crack this case ... if putting a 532 SBF risks bricking this phone when flashed thru Scout....I quote this russian forum talking about using the Defy Baseband (DEFY_Baseband_Switcher_V4.0_4.00.7.zip) ....well thats what I could infer from what Google Translated of this thread from a Russian Forum for XT 530.. http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=257615&st=20

hope this helps someway....


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jul 8, 2012)

prembox said:


> My Wife has the XT 530..... I've been following this forum since some time and could see the amazing spirit few individuals are putting in to crack this case ... if putting a 532 SBF risks bricking this phone when flashed thru Scout....I quote this russian forum talking about using the Defy Baseband (DEFY_Baseband_Switcher_V4.0_4.00.7.zip) ....well thats what I could infer from what Google Translated of this thread from a Russian Forum for XT 530.. http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=257615&st=20
> 
> hope this helps someway....

Click to collapse



i installed DEFY_Baseband_Switcher_V4.0_4.00.

application force closed


----------



## prembox (Jul 8, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> i installed DEFY_Baseband_Switcher_V4.0_4.00.
> 
> application force closed

Click to collapse



As expected. The reason I had posted that link was that 7amdoun was hinting at a 532 ROM that can be flashable on 530 using Scout but estimated that it would hard brick the device as the Radio was different.....and from what I felt after reading that translated Russian thread..... the Defy Baseband Switcher could be the answer to that scenario....as in I figured that there could be some way the Defy Baseband could be replaced with what u have in the 532 ROM and then flash it on 530 through Scout ...I might not be making any sense here but its a hunch i've had....


----------



## kirtiazad1111 (Jul 8, 2012)

prembox said:


> As expected. The reason I had posted that link was that 7amdoun was hinting at a 532 ROM that can be flashable on 530 using Scout but estimated that it would hard brick the device as the Radio was different.....and from what I felt after reading that translated Russian thread..... the Defy Baseband Switcher could be the answer to that scenario....as in I figured that there could be some way the Defy Baseband could be replaced with what u have in the 532 ROM and then flash it on 530 through Scout ...I might not be making any sense here but its a hunch i've had....

Click to collapse



take a risk always risk make a man succeed in his life.

if not work just re flash with xt531 rom so its easy.but if success you got android 2.3.6 and best phone and also flash with cm7

and ics rom.please try that.


----------



## prembox (Jul 9, 2012)

kirtiazad1111 said:


> take a risk always risk make a man succeed in his life.
> 
> if not work just re flash with xt531 rom so its easy.but if success you got android 2.3.6 and best phone and also flash with cm7
> 
> and ics rom.please try that.

Click to collapse



A hard bricked device usually needs to be taken to the service center....my wife uses the XT530 and she is out of town  ...as for me I use yet another virgin tight phone i.e. Omnia W Windows Phone


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 9, 2012)

*update proble*

hi I have rooted my fire xt and now im having a problem with my superuser, after i updated superuser today, It made my phone somehow unrooted. I tried to search for fixes and saw some flashable zip files, i tried those through recovery mode(volume up+down+power) but the recovery doesn't seem to work either.

Please help


----------



## RoadCaptain (Jul 9, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> hi I have rooted my fire xt and now im having a problem with my superuser, after i updated superuser today, It made my phone somehow unrooted. I tried to search for fixes and saw some flashable zip files, i tried those through recovery mode(volume up+down+power) but the recovery doesn't seem to work either.
> 
> Please help

Click to collapse



Yes, sometimes updating software (for this case, superuser) didn't make it better.
I've been read some complains in google play about the update.

Flashing or reinstalling stock ROM may fix this problem.
Sure, you should re-root your phone too


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, i'm quite new to flashing so how would I be doing that??? and where would I get the stock rom??? Thanks!!!


----------



## RoadCaptain (Jul 10, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> Thanks for the reply, i'm quite new to flashing so how would I be doing that??? and where would I get the stock rom??? Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



Stock ROM download links are available on page one (SBF files)

You might try this :
- Download RSD Lite 5.6 and SBF file (available on page one)
- Install RSD Lite 5.6 on your PC/laptop, also Motorola device driver
- Run RSD Lite 5.6 by right click + run as administrator (no need to do this if you have logon as windows administrator)
- Click the right box as shown by the picture below, and then enter the SBF file




- Turn on hh into RTF mode by pressing power button + volume down (while stuck on M logo), wait until you read Enter FTM Mode marking at the top left of the screen
- Then connect hh to PC or laptop, wait until connected status was shown on RSD lite
- Just click the start button, drink your coffee or tea, and wait until the process finished (hh will restart automatically during process)

Sometimes Fire XT cannot turn into FTM Mode standalone (without connect to PC)
If you have this issue, connect your device to PC and try enter to FTM mode again (while RSD Lite 5.6 is running)


CMIIW
May my post helps you


----------



## cmndst (Jul 10, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> Thanks for the reply, i'm quite new to flashing so how would I be doing that??? and where would I get the stock rom??? Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



install the motorola drivers http://www.mymotocast.com/download/MDM?platform=windows  download the rsd lite and download the rom stock in first page, extract the rom connect the phone in usb select the sbf and click start...

I like use this rom it´s adobe flash player and little content factory...

here is the link to rom     http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html?


----------



## kirtiazad1111 (Jul 10, 2012)

cmndst said:


> install the motorola drivers http://www.mymotocast.com/download/MDM?platform=windows  download the rsd lite and download the rom stock in first page, extract the rom connect the phone in usb select the sbf and click start...
> 
> I like use this rom it´s adobe flash player and little content factory...
> 
> here is the link to rom     http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html?

Click to collapse



if its a custom rom and it flash to fire xt without unlock the bootloaded than why the other custom rom cannot be flash to fire xt why.like cm7 and cm9.please tell me.


----------



## shinnc7 (Jul 10, 2012)

*need help*

can somone upload the original notification ringtone fire xt.
i'm really need it cause i make mistake and erase it all.

sorry for bad english


----------



## rbrenelli (Jul 10, 2012)

*I really need help!*

So, I have completely messed up. My phone just got back home today after Moto fixed the unlock button and they updated it to 2.3.5. Fine. I went to do the whole process of rooting it and getting my apps back to work and then I deleted the Google Play Store. And now I can't install it again. It just doesnt work. Does anyone know how to fix this? How can I install the Google Play Store again???? My phone is rooted, my sd card partitioned and    Link2sd is installed. I messed up because I had Link2sd merge the updated play store into the system memory, but even tough it worked after the merge, the icon was the standard android icon for unkown apps, and I wanted to fix that. So i deleted it using link2sd and figured I just manually install later, but it is not working. So, thats the story of my monumental screw up. Please, please help me solve this problem.
-----
Update

Problem solved. I rebooted it and then attempted to install again. It was ok. But the app was crashing. Then I made it a system app again, and it was all ok. All working now. Not freaking out anymore. What a relief!
Now, im back to re-installing apps.


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 11, 2012)

*South east asia rom*



RoadCaptain said:


> Stock ROM download links are available on page one (SBF files)
> 
> You might try this :
> - Download RSD Lite 5.6 and SBF file (available on page one)
> ...

Click to collapse




I can't find the south east asian rom in the first page. Any idea where I can get one??? Also, is factory reset and flashing stock rom 2 different things???

Update on what I did was, I unrooted my phone, then factory reset, then tried to root again, but to no avail, still no root.


----------



## prembox (Jul 11, 2012)

rbrenelli said:


> So, I have completely messed up. My phone just got back home today after Moto fixed the unlock button and they updated it to 2.3.5. Fine..

Click to collapse



Just curious....since Moto installed the latest 2.3.5 on your device....did they by any chance updated the kernel to 2.6.35?? or is it still on the Froyo kernel?


----------



## rbrenelli (Jul 11, 2012)

prembox said:


> Just curious....since Moto installed the latest 2.3.5 on your device....did they by any chance updated the kernel to 2.6.35?? or is it still on the Froyo kernel?

Click to collapse



I don't really know a lot about this stuff, so I'm just copying and pasting the info here ok? It is in the order it appears for me in About Phone.
--
Model number: XT531
Android version: 2.3.5
Baseband version: MP
Kernel Version: Apps_2.6.32.9
Version number: 4_54A_2009
--

So what does this mean? Is it the new version or is it the old one?
And did you guys see this? http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/07/10/motorola-atrix-hd-will-have-a-locked-signed-bootloader-our-goal-is-to-provide-a-way-to-unlock-to-those-who-wish-to-do-so/

My wishfull thinking is reading those news as if Moto will provide ways to unlock the bootloaders of all Moto devices, past, present and future. Could this be our salvation?

Anyway. I will never buy Moto again. Next device is going to be a Sony Mobile one. They update their phones for at least a year, and they are very transparent with the process. And they even have a website teaching you how to unlock the bootloaders and to root, so plenty of custom roms around. I'll probably shell out for the Xperia Go or the Xperia Miro later on, whichever my wallet can afford. Either way is 2gbs for apps and an ARMV7 processor, and thats way more than I can say for my Moto now.

But, I have rooted it, partitioned my sd card, installed and removed apps and I am pretty happy with it now. I'm using Holo Launcher, so, It's almost ICS...


----------



## prembox (Jul 11, 2012)

rbrenelli said:


> I don't really know a lot about this stuff, so I'm just copying and pasting the info here ok? It is in the order it appears for me in About Phone.
> --
> Model number: XT531
> Android version: 2.3.5
> ...

Click to collapse



I can confirm that you like every one of the XT 530/531 users got the Froyo Kernel on the phone. This is bad news for you and to all of us.... Moto will change with regards to what its customer want in due time but that will take time .....its more of an image makeover that'll happen once  integrates itself with Google Vision/Branding/Policies/Strategies/Design etc.... having realised that I've decided to sell of my wife's XT 530 ....in due time I hope I find a sheep to sell it to....

Yes, I'll buy a Moto in the future only once it integrates completely with Google.....maybe from Android 5.0 onwards...


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jul 11, 2012)

cmndst said:


> install the motorola drivers http://www.mymotocast.com/download/MDM?platform=windows  download the rsd lite and download the rom stock in first page, extract the rom connect the phone in usb select the sbf and click start...
> 
> I like use this rom it´s adobe flash player and little content factory...
> 
> here is the link to rom     http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html?

Click to collapse



i flashed my XT530 with this ROM and now my mobile is XT531. and this rom is bundled with lot of guddies . new settings " battery manager" . likes it


----------



## lucianoc (Jul 12, 2012)

*I don't think it's custom*



kirtiazad1111 said:


> if its a custom rom and it flash to fire xt without unlock the bootloaded than why the other custom rom cannot be flash to fire xt why.like cm7 and cm9.please tell me.

Click to collapse



I don't think it's custom. I think it's an original retail release, that's why it's flashable.
Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jul 12, 2012)

lucianoc said:


> I don't think it's custom. I think it's an original retail release, that's why it's flashable.
> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, though.

Click to collapse



ya i its retail version orelse we cant flash it to our motorola firext


----------



## linkingeek (Jul 12, 2012)

I also bricked my phone didn't even remembered my "build number" this brick was possible if you format your sd card containing ext2 partition though i'm completelly noob in android because this is my first android handset and i couldn't wait to root it on the very first day of purchase
next day thank god i found your thread and here are the steps to recover your phone
1.Download european .sbf on the first page in .7z container 
2.Download  RSDlite 5.6
3.Disconnect handset from pc and Press Power+volume down button+camera button
4.In few seconds you will face white Domino plus screen
5.open RSDlite and connect phone and provide path to your .sdf file press "show device" button
6.you may view one or more N/A under list of devices in columns do not worry
7.press "start" button flashing may take 10-15 mins. do not unplug your device in between
8.let reboot take place but keep it connected once 100% completion is shown you are free to unplug you device
9.remove battery and reboot:victory:
10:root again

I am facing only one problem thats of 3G/2G switch(earlier had) which is replaced by EDGE/WCDMA please provide work around of the problem this handset belongs to INDIA and didn't had "Arabware" in it though i removed that peice of crap.
Please also suggest will the removal of qik video may have similar consequences as with MotoSwitch UI removal
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Model: Motorola Fire xt 530
OSre-installed ginger bread v2.3.5

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

Please tell us how to create .sbf rom backup

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

how could i upgrade(replace) my SD card capacity/speed if the previous SD card already had apps won't it brick my phone?


----------



## jainrockz (Jul 13, 2012)

*rom*

please somebody provide me indian rom please


----------



## jing86 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Problem with SUT*

Hi guys...I've bought the Motorola Fire XT530 yesterday and now i've been trying to root it...But always SUT LR said me_ there is no phone connected_... I tried find something, but nothing...Is there anyone that can help me? Maybe with the same problem then solved? Thanksssss :cyclops:


----------



## chamaruco (Jul 13, 2012)

have you installed related driver?


----------



## jing86 (Jul 13, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> have you installed related driver?

Click to collapse



Of course i did...I tried to repair them too, but nothing... :crying:


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 14, 2012)

jing86 said:


> Of course i did...I tried to repair them too, but nothing... :crying:

Click to collapse



What is your computer's operating system??? The phone driver that you installed came from your phone and should have the same bit as your OS i.e 32 bit (x86) or 64 bit


----------



## jing86 (Jul 14, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> What is your computer's operating system??? The phone driver that you installed came from your phone and should have the same bit as your OS i.e 32 bit (x86) or 64 bit

Click to collapse



It's Win7 x86 ...I installed that one from the phone, but nothing...And then with the software by motorola, but nothing too...


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 14, 2012)

jing86 said:


> It's Win7 x86 ...I installed that one from the phone, but nothing...And then with the software by motorola, but nothing too...

Click to collapse



is your phone set on USB Debugging mode???


----------



## RoadCaptain (Jul 14, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> I can't find the south east asian rom in the first page. Any idea where I can get one??? Also, is factory reset and flashing stock rom 2 different things???
> 
> Update on what I did was, I unrooted my phone, then factory reset, then tried to root again, but to no avail, still no root.

Click to collapse



Same with me, I've been looking for south east asian stock rom
But no progress so far 

Factory reset can not wipe your root access
Flashing stock rom wipe everything

You've been unrooted your phone and then can not re-root? How come?
Turn off your antivirus before. Sometimes SUTLR detected by antivirus as a malware 


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 14, 2012)

RoadCaptain said:


> Same with me, I've been looking for south east asian stock rom
> But no progress so far
> 
> Factory reset can not wipe your root access
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I have solved the problem!!! 

What I did was to first unroot by using the Superoneclick Unroot button.

Then I downloaded the unlockroot http://www.unlockroot.com/

I clicked root then the application prompt that I am still rooted so I clicked the Unroot button there

My phone reboots and after boot I click root (still using the unlockroot application)

My phone reboots again and then bingo!!! My phone has root access again!!!

Thanks to all of you...


----------



## RoadCaptain (Jul 14, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> Hi I have solved the problem!!!
> 
> What I did was to first unroot by using the Superoneclick Unroot button.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahaha congratz! 

And thanks for the link
It's useful to everyone who wants his phone to be unroot 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jing86 (Jul 14, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> is your phone set on USB Debugging mode???

Click to collapse



Yes, it is.. The others that had my same problem how did they fix it?


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 14, 2012)

jing86 said:


> Yes, it is.. The others that had my same problem how did they fix it?

Click to collapse



When you connect your phone to the computer... Does your computer detect your phone???


----------



## jing86 (Jul 14, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> When you connect your phone to the computer... Does your computer detect your phone???

Click to collapse



Of course, just SUT doesn't detect it... Even SuperClick detect it...


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 15, 2012)

jing86 said:


> Of course, just SUT doesn't detect it... Even SuperClick detect it...

Click to collapse



Uninstall the drivers of your phone that you installed and then try reinstalling the one that is in the phone.

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




jing86 said:


> Of course, just SUT doesn't detect it... Even SuperClick detect it...

Click to collapse



If you still can't get SUT LR to detect your phone... You may use this

This is what I used to Root my phone.

Hope this helps...


----------



## jing86 (Jul 15, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> If you still can't get SUT LR to detect your phone... You may use this
> 
> This is what I used to Root my phone.
> 
> Hope this helps...

Click to collapse



Thanks, i tried that but nothing...Anyway i succeded yesterday using vmware and windows xp virtualized... Thanksssssssss


----------



## firext (Jul 15, 2012)

Is a there a CM7 or 9 out for this phone as yet ??


----------



## Kulwinder Singh (Jul 15, 2012)

*Cannot Connect to Camera*

Helllo Everyone..

My Motorola XT531's camera is not working...it shows the ERROR:CANNOT CONNECT TO CAMERA

can anyone plz help me...


----------



## anirban_asl (Jul 15, 2012)

*fire xt530 rom indian*

please upload DMP-4530-0-1004-A01.sbf  file for Indian fire xt 530 user


----------



## Soviet_Rebel (Jul 15, 2012)

firext said:


> Is a there a CM7 or 9 out for this phone as yet ??

Click to collapse



NO 

But you can go here:

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/40377-motorola-fire-xt/page__st__40

ask for the rom and keep the thread alive!


----------



## RoadCaptain (Jul 15, 2012)

Kulwinder Singh said:


> Helllo Everyone..
> 
> My Motorola XT531's camera is not working...it shows the ERROR:CANNOT CONNECT TO CAMERA
> 
> can anyone plz help me...

Click to collapse



I never got an issue like this

Have you tried third party camera application?
But I don't know about possibility of standard camera application may corrupted or modified by any causes


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 008Rohit (Jul 15, 2012)

I have little bit of experience in developement, not exactly android though. I've got a Fire XT and am bored as hell with the stock ROM. I've got the source codes. I just wanna know, can I  just modify the stock ROM and flash it using RSD Lite or there are some issues regarding the bootloader being locked or the likes?


----------



## firext (Jul 15, 2012)

Soviet_Rebel said:


> NO
> 
> But you can go here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A few threads getting a lot of love for FIRE XT asking for CM ... lets hope its out soon


----------



## Ben531 (Jul 15, 2012)

Who here can post the live wallpaper picker app, i uninstalled it and now i cannot find it (i should backup my apps) :/


----------



## cmndst (Jul 16, 2012)

this is for something? 

http://www.abcdotecnico.com.br/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=117631


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## satsmagic (Jul 16, 2012)

cmndst said:


> this is for something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## satsmagic (Jul 16, 2012)

Ben531 said:


> Who here can post the live wallpaper picker app, i uninstalled it and now i cannot find it (i should backup my apps) :/

Click to collapse



There u go


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jul 16, 2012)

Motorola has finally broken the silence and once again promised to unlock the boot loaders soon. 
http://androidcommunity.com/motorola-promises-unlocked-bootloaders-coming-soon-20120711/

And the waiting game continues....


----------



## Ben531 (Jul 17, 2012)

satsmagic said:


> There u go

Click to collapse



Thanks you!


----------



## Kulwinder Singh (Jul 17, 2012)

RoadCaptain said:


> I never got an issue like this
> 
> Have you tried third party camera application?
> But I don't know about possibility of standard camera application may corrupted or modified by any causes
> ...

Click to collapse



my phone had gone wet in rain..after then when it got dry every thing was working fine except the camera..so i dont know whether it is hardware fault or software fault...i have removed all third party camera apps bt still no benefits...plz help


----------



## RoadCaptain (Jul 17, 2012)

Kulwinder Singh said:


> my phone had gone wet in rain..after then when it got dry every thing was working fine except the camera..so i dont know whether it is hardware fault or software fault...i have removed all third party camera apps bt still no benefits...plz help

Click to collapse



Geez!
I don't surely know, but I thought it's an hardware fault
Nothing you can do but carrying this out to service center


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naumoskiii (Jul 18, 2012)

Hai guys I am new Android user

Can some1 tell me how can i root motorola xt530??? How can i install rom, or i should install rom toolbox?? Any info about cwm???


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Jul 18, 2012)

naumoskiii said:


> Hai guys I am new Android user
> 
> Can some1 tell me how can i root motorola xt530??? How can i install rom, or i should install rom toolbox?? Any info about cwm???

Click to collapse



Follow the 1st post please.


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 19, 2012)

naumoskiii said:


> Hai guys I am new Android user
> 
> Can some1 tell me how can i root motorola xt530??? How can i install rom, or i should install rom toolbox?? Any info about cwm???

Click to collapse



You can also download this http://www.unlockroot.com/

I used this to root my fire xt...

Its pretty easy...


----------



## redankaiahu (Jul 19, 2012)

*need custom rom*

Hi Friends ,

Any custom ROM available for motorola fire xt 530 ?


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jul 19, 2012)

No custom rom until Motorola unlocks the bootloader. They promised to do so a year ago but haven't yet.

They wrote on twitter last week that they are working on it and it will be released soon. 



Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RoadCaptain (Jul 19, 2012)

Let's see what will happen next
Hopeless to wait Motorola for unlocking this device


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shinnc7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it really hopeless for devs to unlock/hijack this bootloader without have to wait motorola?

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## linkingeek (Jul 21, 2012)

jainrockz said:


> please somebody provide me indian rom please

Click to collapse



your indian rom is actually european rom i have bought my handset from india only and flashed the very next day and now have around 100 apps on this phone


----------



## 008Rohit (Jul 21, 2012)

Today, I bricked my rooted Motorola Fire XT (Indian) after I pasted the files of 'Beats Audio' mods in the system/ partition and later uninstalled Link2SD. The phone got hanged and I took out the battery. It wouldn't boot anymore. (boot loop) I flashed the european sbf file provided here using RSDLite and the phone has got back life now. The only problem is, that the icons look like different to me, and there are two operators shown. Though, my phone is a single SIM one. It shows like, "TATA DOCOMO | TATA DOCOMO".

Can anyone provide me the Indian .sbf?


----------



## cmndst (Jul 23, 2012)

*fps camera*

Anyone know how to improve fps of video camera, or slow motion in low light??  I only managed to improve the audio of video recording


----------



## clotveins (Jul 23, 2012)

i rooted my phone with above method very long time back. Today i found my screen wont respond. tried soft reset and hard reset. still no solution. i think i got to take it to service centre. Can anyone tell me how to unroot my phone so that i can get my warranty back?:crying::crying:


----------



## jing86 (Jul 23, 2012)

clotveins said:


> i rooted my phone with above method very long time back. Today i found my screen wont respond. tried soft reset and hard reset. still no solution. i think i got to take it to service centre. Can anyone tell me how to unroot my phone so that i can get my warranty back?:crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing the sbf image with rdslite?


----------



## kvroath (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi guys, I tried reading all the comments but still cannot find what i need. I root my phone successfully, after that I install rom manager just to backup my rom. But after that it cannot boot up. I also try to flash sbf file, but after holding "power + volume down + camera" key, it goes to bootloader mode or sth, and plug to my pc, nothing appear to add new driver or sth, i cannot use the software RSD Lite to flash the sbf file at all. 
* Note: I install the motorola usb driver already. Please tell me what do I need in order to flash SBF file. Thanks before hand


----------



## redankaiahu (Jul 23, 2012)

I flashed new rom given this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1271114 and rooted, after one week i tried to change boot.props file to change aramv6 to aramv7. but it is not worked. and i replaced older props file. after some time my phone got struck and not working. i again flashed same rom and its ok now.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## testingandroid (Jul 24, 2012)

clotveins said:


> i rooted my phone with above method very long time back. Today i found my screen wont respond. tried soft reset and hard reset. still no solution. i think i got to take it to service centre. Can anyone tell me how to unroot my phone so that i can get my warranty back?:crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Have you tried to reset to factory default??? 

First remove your battery and then place it back, press power+volume up+volume down then you will be in recovery mode

Now press menu when a triangle with yellow exclamation point appears and choose to reset to factory default.


----------



## cmndst (Jul 26, 2012)

*Kernel*

Is possible extract the kernel of the sbf of xt532 and insert it in the sbf of xt531 using the sbf recalc? or other program??


----------



## MaikeruZ (Jul 26, 2012)

*camera problem*

Hey guys,

I have a question. The camera of the fire xt isn´t soo good bec. the camera of the galaxy mini is much better 
I don´t know why soo.... Can i do it better????   (My english isn´t so good(I´m german and russian ;D))

Nice greetings

your MaikeruZ


----------



## 008Rohit (Jul 26, 2012)

cmndst said:


> Is possible extract the kernel of the sbf of xt532 and insert it in the sbf of xt531 using the sbf recalc? or other program??

Click to collapse



XT532 packs Gingerbread kernel?

Anyway, XT532 is a dual-SIM phone so that's gonna create problems for us.


----------



## lovesroopesh (Jul 26, 2012)

*how to do hard reset of this phone???*



clotveins said:


> i rooted my phone with above method very long time back. Today i found my screen wont respond. tried soft reset and hard reset. still no solution. i think i got to take it to service centre. Can anyone tell me how to unroot my phone so that i can get my warranty back?:crying::crying:

Click to collapse




how to do hard reset of this phone???


----------



## Roqu3 (Jul 26, 2012)

Is there a brave soul who wants to try this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1759997

To be honest I have not read the tutorial so I'm not sure if this applies to this device


----------



## cmndst (Jul 26, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Is there a brave soul who wants to try this?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1759997
> 
> To be honest I have not read the tutorial so I'm not sure if this applies to this device

Click to collapse



when we extract the sbf's xt531 which is the file that contains the kernel? I replaced the DP2-436D-0-7009-A01_RFM (1) CG2.smg xt 532 and put in place of DMP-454a-0-2010-A03_RFM (RETAIL) CG2.smg and renamed and joined in a sbf .. . I doubt it will work ... if someone want I upload

it is possible to extract the kernel and put the XT532 XT531? because I found a program that joins the files and creates a sbf.


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jul 26, 2012)

cmndst said:


> when we extract the sbf's xt531 which is the file that contains the kernel? I replaced the DP2-436D-0-7009-A01_RFM (1) CG2.smg xt 532 and put in place of DMP-454a-0-2010-A03_RFM (RETAIL) CG2.smg and renamed and joined in a sbf .. . I doubt it will work ... if someone want I upload
> 
> it is possible to extract the kernel and put the XT532 XT531? because I found a program that joins the files and creates a sbf.

Click to collapse



upload it. ill try it tomorrow. :good:


----------



## Roqu3 (Jul 26, 2012)

cmndst said:


> when we extract the sbf's xt531 which is the file that contains the kernel? I replaced the DP2-436D-0-7009-A01_RFM (1) CG2.smg xt 532 and put in place of DMP-454a-0-2010-A03_RFM (RETAIL) CG2.smg and renamed and joined in a sbf .. . I doubt it will work ... if someone want I upload
> 
> it is possible to extract the kernel and put the XT532 XT531? because I found a program that joins the files and creates a sbf.

Click to collapse



Yeah it was already explained some pages ago, you just have to take the bootsec.mbn (or whatever it name is, i don't remember) rename it to boot.img and unpack it with dsixda kitchen in the unpacked folder you'll find a zImage file, that's the kernel


----------



## cmndst (Jul 26, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> upload it. ill try it tomorrow. :good:

Click to collapse



Links  http://www.mediafire.com/?b1crv061p09cikm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/GZmAUAst/ROM_XT_532.html?

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




Roqu3 said:


> Yeah it was already explained some pages ago, you just have to take the bootsec.mbn (or whatever it name is, i don't remember) rename it to boot.img and unpack it with dsixda kitchen in the unpacked folder you'll find a zImage file, that's the kernel

Click to collapse



but then you only have to replace or change anything else?


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jul 26, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> Yeah it was already explained some pages ago, you just have to take the bootsec.mbn (or whatever it name is, i don't remember) rename it to boot.img and unpack it with dsixda kitchen in the unpacked folder you'll find a zImage file, that's the kernel

Click to collapse



I hope devs can do that....


----------



## linkingeek (Jul 27, 2012)

can somebody tell how DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) is better than DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM?
One more important thing is there no support for cleartype fonts in 2.3.5 or our device's android version does not have it i'm very confused i didn't find a proper article for cleartype fonts in context to gingerbread

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

ok i found out DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) has reported slower UI in some cases.
PLease tell us about cleartype fonts on gingerbread


----------



## Roqu3 (Jul 27, 2012)

byeyoubpn said:


> I hope devs can do that....

Click to collapse



Anyone can do that, the hard part is to put it on the phone and make it work, every time something like this is done the device just got bricked


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jul 27, 2012)

cmndst said:


> Links  http://www.mediafire.com/?b1crv061p09cikm
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/GZmAUAst/ROM_XT_532.html?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




bricked the phone.. in between it says. authenticate boot img. phone doesnt turn on after reboot. rsd lite says please reboot manually

please do not try this


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Jul 27, 2012)

saishibu38380 said:


> bricked the phone.. in between it says. authenticate boot img. phone doesnt turn on after reboot. rsd lite says please reboot manually
> 
> please do not try this

Click to collapse



Press Camera button, volume down button, and the power button together.
If you're boot loader is still intact, the phone will start to a white screen. Open RSD lite, then connect the phone and you should be able to flash.

Note to all;
DON'T unpack and repack the bootsec.mbn as that will break any signature contained in the image.  

You can try to replace the bootsec.mbn (and maybe bootsechd.mbn) from the XT531 with those from the XT532.
Also, when repacking the SBF, don't recalc checksums or enable the signature bypass option as it's not compatible with our phone's chipset.


----------



## saishibu38380 (Jul 27, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Press Camera button, volume down button, and the power button together.
> If you're boot loader is still intact, the phone will start to a white screen. Open RSD lite, then connect the phone and you should be able to flash.
> 
> Note to all;
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing happens. when i connect the usb cable. light glows in the buttons below the screen and rsd lite doesnt detect rhe phone


----------



## byeyoubpn (Jul 28, 2012)

*Search Soft key Doesn't work*

Please help me search soft key doesn't work after rooting...


----------



## newbiext530 (Jul 29, 2012)

i tried to increasing my phone memory, but need restart before select the ext2 partition, so its need 2 restart


----------



## cmndst (Jul 31, 2012)

*Adreno Gpu*

someone managed to solve the problem of white screen to activate the gpu?


----------



## emnoj (Jul 31, 2012)

*Inbuilt USB Tethering Stops after rooting.*

I have rooted my XT531 and after rooting inbuilt USB tethering stopped with xp pc. Before rooting it was fine and phone was making RNDIS network. But now it is not initiating RNDIS. Pls help me out.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## overclockthesun (Jul 31, 2012)

guys how do I flash back to stock? need to take the phone in for repairs. Which SBF should I flash? I am in India.


----------



## naganumolu (Aug 1, 2012)

This method works for Deft XT 535 Rooting. Thanks for Posting.


----------



## mayur19011985 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Tourch application motorola fire xt 530*

Hi,
I want the camera flash light should work as a torch in other phone it is working 
So where is the problem is there any one who solved this 
Plz help me i am finding this last 5 month no one give me the solution


----------



## kelsonbueno (Aug 1, 2012)

*Jelly Bean on XT531*

So, they are developing the Jelly Bean to a device with the same hardware (and memory) of our XT530/531:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1490867


----------



## cmndst (Aug 2, 2012)

kelsonbueno said:


> So, they are developing the Jelly Bean to a device with the same hardware (and memory) of our XT530/531:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1490867

Click to collapse



for now it is impossible because the bootloader is locked XT531


----------



## fernandodelvalle (Aug 3, 2012)

*true max memory*

If this model has 512 mb of ram, why the Kernel command line: mem=466M? I first thought of the adreno gpu frame buffer, but then I saw 65kb. I want to use the whole mem


----------



## Jiggerica (Aug 3, 2012)

*light at the end of the tunnel !?*

http://slatedroid.info/2012/07/motorola-talks-unlocking-bootloaders-starts-with-motorola-photon-q/

date : 27/07/2012

:laugh:


----------



## krishnak1 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Waiting For The  Custom Rom Of Motorla Fire XT By xda developers...*

Respected Sir,
                   Can You please tell me the release date of Motorola Fire XT's rom developed xda....


----------



## byeyoubpn (Aug 4, 2012)

my fire xt530 stock camera with setting sharpness 2, saturation 4, contrast 4, and brighnes 4
View attachment 1240195

View attachment 1240206


----------



## nikehotdude (Aug 4, 2012)

*Help*



008Rohit said:


> Today, I bricked my rooted Motorola Fire XT (Indian) after I pasted the files of 'Beats Audio' mods in the system/ partition and later uninstalled Link2SD. The phone got hanged and I took out the battery. It wouldn't boot anymore. (boot loop) I flashed the european sbf file provided here using RSDLite and the phone has got back life now. The only problem is, that the icons look like different to me, and there are two operators shown. Though, my phone is a single SIM one. It shows like, "TATA DOCOMO | TATA DOCOMO".
> 
> Can anyone provide me the Indian .sbf?

Click to collapse



my phone is also bootlooping but I can't get into download mode or flash mode, pls help how to flash sbf rom if my phone is no more showing me any signs please help. Thank you


----------



## byeyoubpn (Aug 4, 2012)

nikehotdude said:


> my phone is also bootlooping but I can't get into download mode or flash mode, pls help how to flash sbf rom if my phone is no more showing me any signs please help. Thank you

Click to collapse



try remove the battery and than put again,  flash it with rsd lite...


----------



## overclockthesun (Aug 4, 2012)

Man still no one with Indian .sBF files I need t take it in for repairs. My cam buton is not working. For the moment I flashed the european SBF to just get my phone started. Please help me :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Indian .sbf had 2g/3g support + wifi 802.11 g/n support which both of the european roms here at xda does not have please provide us the india sbf sry for the post earlier where i found european rom at par to indian rom but european rom really lacks 2g/3g support instead showing gsm/wcdma.

*Please anyone mention build numbers of your fire xt530 if you are new to this thread came for rooting having indian phone.
To look for Build numbers Settings>About>Build Number and also check do you have Settings>Network Mode>2G/3G option thats it please tell us it would be very nice of you it may also help others or later may be to you(we want backup)*

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




overclockthesun said:


> Man still no one with Indian .sBF files I need t take it in for repairs. My cam buton is not working. For the moment I flashed the european SBF to just get my phone started. Please help me :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Press cam button hard.

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse



*Donot install  DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) it will affect your Wifi once once you switch on your Wifi tethering*


----------



## lovemaybei (Aug 4, 2012)

*if u are not able to do it den try dis*

Before Rooting: 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
- Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
- Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
- Connect your phone via USB, when prompted DO NOT select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract FXX_PR3_NV.xml and NvDefinition.xml from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the FXX_PR3_NV.xml [ensure NvDefinition.xml is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.


then install unlock root open it and select root it will take less than 3mins to root it.
(keep ur cellphone in USB debugging mode)


----------



## shinnc7 (Aug 6, 2012)

is there anyone know, where's the boot sound file located?
cause my xt 530 doesn`t ring a sound again when booting.


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 6, 2012)

*Call Recording*

Is there any software to record (including opposite side) calls for this phone(fire xt530).
please tell us

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

cannot we make a package to recover it from SD card itself instead creating a custom ROM.
Please anyone support Motorola fire XT it has the potential to be unlocked and being accelarated.
I have played big resolution video files previously on legacy WM6 just with 300mhz processor why can't FireXT play all well.
Well its just an ignorance to claim only 1ghz qualcomm can play hd videos i believe 800mhz can be overclocked  to 1ghz or good GB driver can play big files.


----------



## nikehotdude (Aug 6, 2012)

*Hi*



byeyoubpn said:


> try remove the battery and than put again,  flash it with rsd lite...

Click to collapse



Thank you for replying. I was able to go in bootloader...but when I connect my phone to pc rsd lite is unable to detect it...I have all the necessary drivers installed what may be the cause, please help.


----------



## saif.dmaster (Aug 6, 2012)

*Bricked my xt530 plz help*

:crying::crying::crying::crying:
I HAD A WELL ROOTED WORKING PHONE

ONE DAY I INSTALLED ROM MANAGER APP AND FLASHED MICROMAX A78 RECOVERY IN IT....(FROM THE 1ST OPTION OF FLASHING RECOVERY IN ROM MANGER since it didnt give me any other option of choosing )

SINCE THEN MY PHONE DOES NT EVEN BOOT 

it used to vibrate when i remove my battery and and then again turn it on......but now it doesnt even vibrate 
PLZ HELP ME ANY1


----------



## testingandroid (Aug 7, 2012)

saif.dmaster said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying:
> I HAD A WELL ROOTED WORKING PHONE
> 
> ONE DAY I INSTALLED ROM MANAGER APP AND FLASHED MICROMAX A78 RECOVERY IN IT....(FROM THE 1ST OPTION OF FLASHING RECOVERY IN ROM MANGER since it didnt give me any other option of choosing )
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to plug it in a wall charger and see if the lights lit up


----------



## overclockthesun (Aug 7, 2012)

The Indian SBF had version as *DMP-4530-0-*(dont remember the end) but it was 4530 a higher version of SBF than the files posted here.

My question, Is the cam button hard on all fire xt 530s or have I got a non working one?

Please smoeone post the DMP 4530 sbf file for Indian users.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## 008Rohit (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone steal the Indian .sbf from Moto guys or something, we really need it!


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone got a new phone and wanted to root(not yet rooted) or update please do following steps for all the others here at XDA :-
We need Indian rom DMP-4530-0-1004-A02.sbf please follow these easy steps:-
1. You will need Windows computer.
2. Go to Motorola Mobility Support and Update website [1]
3. Select region
4. Download Motorola Software Update [2]
5. (optional) Download USB drivers [3] [4]
6. (optional) Stop Motorola Helper Windows Service
7. Start Motorola Software Update
8. Connect phone to USB port
9. Wait after program check, download update and start updating phone firmware.
10. (optional) Before it ends go to folder "C:\Program Files\Motorola\Software Update\firmwares" [5] and copy it to other place. File with SBF extension in that folder can be used to re-flash firmware in the future using tool RSD Lite
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
That person will get lot of thanks here at XDA:good:


----------



## saif.dmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

*bricked motorola xt 530*



testingandroid said:


> Try to plug it in a wall charger and see if the lights lit up

Click to collapse



i did it it ...at first 5 to 6 boots only the lights of the buttons used to lit up and the phone use to vibrate.....
but after that it stopped doin that
plz help:crying:


----------



## testingandroid (Aug 8, 2012)

saif.dmaster said:


> i did it it ...at first 5 to 6 boots only the lights of the buttons used to lit up and the phone use to vibrate.....
> but after that it stopped doin that
> plz help:crying:

Click to collapse



Plug it in a wall charger and remove the battery when the lights lit up. After that remove it from the wall charger and place the battery back


----------



## overclockthesun (Aug 8, 2012)

I really need the Indian SBF ..please anyone know how to get it.


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 8, 2012)

*Lets update wifi for this handset*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=754961
Look for the above thread, some has reported that some of the handset does not show some of the wifi networks also stock Rom "DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM" connects to open networks easily whereas Another ROM - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) does not even detect them,i feel "454A..." Rom is for XT531 so please do not mix and confuse it with XT530, also today i got Fire XT south east asian(Indian) ROM "DMP-4530-0-1004-A02.sbf" flashed and recovered my handset soon i'll be updating the links for download but this time seriously we want develoment of FireXT 530,so why not we begin with WiFi itself.
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Personally tested All the above 3 ROMs but found DMP-4530-0-1004-A02.sbf better but still needs a little development for Wifi to make it better than the rest.


----------



## jainrockz (Aug 8, 2012)

*indian rom*



linkingeek said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=754961
> Look for the above thread, some has reported that some of the handset does not show some of the wifi networks also stock Rom "DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM" connects to open networks easily whereas Another ROM - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) does not even detect them,i feel "454A..." Rom is for XT531 so please do not mix and confuse it with XT530, also today i got Fire XT south east asian(Indian) ROM "DMP-4530-0-1004-A02.sbf" flashed and recovered my handset soon i'll be updating the links for download but this time seriously we want develoment of FireXT 530,so why not we begin with WiFi itself.
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Personally tested All the above 3 ROMs but found DMP-4530-0-1004-A02.sbf better but still needs a little development for Wifi to make it better than the rest.

Click to collapse



please upload indian rom....


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 8, 2012)

Here we go:-
DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_RFM_service.sbf
www.uploadstation.com/file/fhcEk2j
one noticible thing about this rom is that it does not detect most of the wifi networks which european rom provided at this thread works.
So next stage would be to extract files from european build 4_480_4017 from system/bin/wpasupplicant and subsitute with indian build 4_530_1004 ROM and replace manually(not custom ROM).
would it be safe comment!!
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 8, 2012)

all the 3 files related to wifi in system/bin wpa_supplicant wpa_cli... are exactly same with both the ROMS please can anyone find why european ROM DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM.sbf have better receptivity compared to DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_RFM_service.sbf, i think answer lies in b/g/n networks and how to enable all of these channels.

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

still would like to revert back to european ROM please find some solution to the wifi networks or 3g options.

WHY wpa2 psk and open networks are not visible ttried wifiadhoc enabler but nothing happens but altogether blocked the whole wifi maybe answer lies in wifi firmware


----------



## Taki2011 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/project/xt530.motorola/XT530_531/v4_46_GB_2.3.4/kernel.tar.gz I found this ! This is the kernal source Of 2.3.4 ! have fun


----------



## surperrover (Aug 9, 2012)

very good


----------



## nandan079 (Aug 9, 2012)

*succesfully rooted my moto defy xt 535*

Thanks a lot !!!

the steps given here helped me to root my moto defy xt 535 successively.


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 9, 2012)

please share how many with xt530 are not able to connect with Wi-Fi and how many have not been able to connect  3G is anyone having problems with no 2G/3G options in settings.
Is there anyone not able to connect Wi-Fi network because it is not visible?
This handset has both Wi-Fi and 3g capability but still these stock Roms have problems.
 Can anyone tell me what are the files responsible for Wi-Fi connectivity,where are the drivers located in android and how to configure them  I want to switch Wi-Fi drivers from one stock ROM to another.
I found one ROM  has capability to connect WPA2 and Open network while another ROM has 3g capabilities so how to integrate files (there is no reason to compile drivers again and again which are already available and working).


----------



## overclockthesun (Aug 9, 2012)

linkingeek said:


> Here we go:-
> DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_RFM_service.sbf
> www.uploadstation.com/file/fhcEk2j
> one noticible thing about this rom is that it does not detect most of the wifi networks which european rom provided at this thread works.
> ...

Click to collapse



The links to the ROM do not work. It says that only uploader can download files.... please do give me another mirror like mediafire. I would be highly obliged as I need to take mine in for warranty.

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




nandan079 said:


> Thanks a lot !!!
> 
> the steps given here helped me to root my moto defy xt 535 successively.

Click to collapse



Please do share this post on the Mtoto Defy forum too.


----------



## saif.dmaster (Aug 9, 2012)

testingandroid said:


> Plug it in a wall charger and remove the battery when the lights lit up. After that remove it from the wall charger and place the battery back

Click to collapse



the lighs dont lit up now:crying:


----------



## overclockthesun (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?hhchre7lku15dzi


Indian SBF!!!!!!!!! i know it says its Indonesian but it is DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_service.sbf


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the file DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_RFM(Indian ROM)
http://ul.to/oxp8sca6


----------



## RoadCaptain (Aug 10, 2012)

overclockthesun said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?hhchre7lku15dzi
> 
> 
> Indian SBF!!!!!!!!! i know it says its Indonesian but it is DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_service.sbf

Click to collapse



Did you think that every country had a XT530/531 stock rom?
Geez, there are a lot of stock roms out there 
I think DMP-4530 was an Asian region stock rom which modified or added on with native languages for specific countries

You might check your device after flashing
And see what the default time zone is
Mine was Taipei, how about you?


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 10, 2012)

This is a south asian version provided as an upgrade do not know how this person posted this file it was some else's work without his permission.

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------

Is anyone intrested to tell how to create a custom rom(not actually a rom can also be a an apk)so that we can replace same kernel files from each stock rom and create a modified system.
MotoAndroidDepacker 1.3 has been unable to unpack the roms showing "code group2 is large" could anyone provide solution for this.:fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------

I'll suggest to Increase Internal memory do the following:
1. Select User apps
2. Multi select>All
3.Action>create link
4.After that settings>Relink all apps ,if it does not work(Failed) it means you have some problem in 2nd partition
5.Recreate script>ext2(always even if you have ext3 on second partition)
6.Again Recreate script>(select repartitioned FileSystem) then Settings >Auto link-Link on boot-install source(internal) finally reboot
7.On reboot it may show low memory dialog wait Link2SD will replace them back to 2nd partition.
8.if you still have problems Settings>clean second partition repeat steps 1-7


----------



## overclockthesun (Aug 10, 2012)

RoadCaptain said:


> Did you think that every country had a XT530/531 stock rom?
> Geez, there are a lot of stock roms out there
> I think DMP-4530 was an Asian region stock rom which modified or added on with native languages for specific countries
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am quite aware of that fact. Its because the name itself says INdonesian that why I posted it that way. I know this a ROM for the entire ASEAN region.



linkingeek said:


> This is a south asian version provided as an upgrade do not know how this person posted this file it was some else's work without his permission.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you mean permission from Motorola. This is not a custom ROM. Its just SBF file from Motorola itself. I dont hink I need permission. As it is I was desperate to find this SBF. I needed to take my phone in for a  warranty claim. Seeing that so many people out here are asking for this SBF, I searched for many days until I found this on an Indonesian forum. I somehow got the page translated and downloaded this stuff. Let it be used by the others seeking it too. I dont think the original uploader would mind.
And yes, you are welcome.

Now if we could find a way to put a custom ROM or even port CWM to this phone, it would be a great start.
http://www.kaskus.co.id/showthread.php?p=737134669 this is where I got it from. Will register and let the person know about this.
PS:* The Mediafire link posted by me above is the original link provided by the original uploader on that website. Just in case anyone should say that I reuploaded without his/her permission. That is the original download link for everyone's benefit here.* peace out.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 10, 2012)

*Increase Internal Memory(Steps After formatting 2nd partion)*

I'll suggest to Increase Internal memory do the following:
1. Select User apps
2. Multi select>All
3.Action>create link
4.After that settings>Relink all apps ,if it does not work(Failed) it means you have some problem in 2nd partition
5.Recreate script>ext2(always even if you have ext3 on second partition)
6.Again Recreate script>(select repartitioned FileSystem) then Settings >Auto link-Link on boot-install source(internal) finally reboot
7.On reboot it may show low memory dialog wait Link2SD will replace them back to 2nd partition.
8.if you still have problems Settings>clean second partition repeat steps 1-7


----------



## Taki2011 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've posted the kernal source .. can any one make a better one ?! and can we use it without CWM


----------



## byeyoubpn (Aug 14, 2012)

*U don't have to use SUTLR to root it...*

I have fresh Indonesian Firmware XT530, who have'nt root yet, I use Superone Click, but first step I click SHELL ROOT  then when status is ok on descriptions and then I click ROOT....wait until status ok....and woooow Its Work.....


----------



## pwel (Aug 14, 2012)

*rsd lite on XT532: PC does not recognize phone*

Hello,
after some more tweaking and trying my XT532 does not want to start anymore. This is nothing new, a question of re-flashing it with stock rom and rsdlite. however, this time, my PC does not recognize the phone anymore (unknown device it states) and rsdlite than cannot be used. I googled for all solutions, installed all drivers I could find from latest to older but it did not help.
i tried to connect in bootloader mode (power/vol down/camera), then connecting the USB cable, and then repeating the power/vol down/camera pressing. But that does not work either. my bootloader screen shows:

MBM flash-mode
Domino+ W+G
version: 1.09
Bootloader USB Init SECURE BOOT ENABLED

any help/ideas are appreciated!


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 14, 2012)

pwel try to change computer...sometimes it helps.


----------



## pwel (Aug 14, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> pwel try to change computer...sometimes it helps.

Click to collapse



I tried 3 (2x win 7 and 1 xp). Did not help yet. Will try one more soon.


----------



## SkyStrider (Aug 14, 2012)

*Bootloader*

Dear Customer, 

Thank you for contacting Motorola. 

We can advise you, that for the XT531 Motorola has no intention of unlocking the bootloader.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motorola sent me this e-mail as an answer to my question when they will unlock the bootloader on this device... So, unless devs here doesn't come up with something to crack bl by themselves, we won't see any custom ROM on this device.


----------



## RoadCaptain (Aug 14, 2012)

So sad to hear that
It would be my last Motorola


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saishibu38380 (Aug 14, 2012)

*music player*

hi, i tried replacing the stock music player with HTC's but after moving the music.apk file to the sys folder. the application failed to start any idea if we could customize our rom without using a custom rom?


----------



## SkyStrider (Aug 14, 2012)

*Shame*



RoadCaptain said:


> So sad to hear that
> It would be my last Motorola
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Absolutely... It's unbelievable what they did, and this is a act of disrespect. Unless this phone gets unlocked bootloader, there is not chance I'm gonna get another Motorola...


----------



## krishnak1 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Pinch Zoom..!!!!!!1111*

Im not able to do pinch zoom on the photos viewed from the default my gallery...please help....


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 16, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> Im not able to do pinch zoom on the photos viewed from the default my gallery...please help....

Click to collapse



install quickpik from google play it is much better,fast and smooth than your default gallery uninstall gallery with link2sd

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

Those who are facing random phone switch offs clock your phone to minimum 245mhz on ondemand governor:fingers-crossed:
Today tested 3g+ on fire xt 530 with european rom working fine therefore those who are bit confused to install which of the stock rom(indian,indonasian,brazil,chinese), i would suggest European ROM as conclusion:fingers-crossed:.


----------



## SkyStrider (Aug 16, 2012)

*Rooted !*

Yesterday I rooted my phone using Unlock Root 2.3.1, because I wan't able to root it with SuperOneClick, z4root, universal androot, nor with any other app I tried. Unlock Root did it in one click and restart. I linked apps to SD card using Link2SD, made a second partition on SD, and enabled GPU... Now the phone is absolutely useful, and I don't have any problems with it.


----------



## RoadCaptain (Aug 16, 2012)

SkyStrider said:


> Absolutely... It's unbelievable what they did, and this is a act of disrespect. Unless this phone gets unlocked bootloader, there is not chance I'm gonna get another Motorola...

Click to collapse



At least they should give us updated kernel or higher version of GB for this device
Poorly, the device was trapped in  su*ks rom and kernel


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 16, 2012)

enabled gpu without withescreen?


----------



## SkyStrider (Aug 16, 2012)

I just rooted it, granted ES File Browser root permisions, and changed build.prop file. When i restarted GPU was fully enabled, and I experience some glitches, but nothing big... Phone runs smoother now, especially UI


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 16, 2012)

pls tell us which kernel it shows


----------



## SkyStrider (Aug 16, 2012)

Err... I got it with GB 2.3.5 preinstaled, and it's based on kernel 2.6.32.9 build 4_460_4053


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 16, 2012)

SkyStrider said:


> Err... I got it with GB 2.3.5 preinstaled, and it's based on kernel 2.6.32.9 build 4_460_4053

Click to collapse



oh my build ends with 4099...


----------



## pwel (Aug 16, 2012)

pwel said:


> I tried 3 (2x win 7 and 1 xp). Did not help yet. Will try one more soon.

Click to collapse



tried sbf_flash on both Apple and Unix. Did not work :http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 17, 2012)

ehi friends, i've found this http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_xt530.motorola/

is it useful?


----------



## krishnak1 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Hey Guys..!!!*

Hey guys hw is this rom DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) - Suggested by cmndst. any development .....??????


----------



## Ben531 (Aug 17, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> Hey guys hw is this rom DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) - Suggested by cmndst. any development .....??????

Click to collapse



it has adobe flash player and its good, i have wi-fi problems but i have had with every single rom i have tried :/


----------



## rbrenelli (Aug 18, 2012)

*Guys guys guys!!!!! Oficial bootloader unlock from motorola!!!!*

I don't know if it will work on our device, but hey did you guys see this??????

https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/standalone/bootloader/unlock-your-device-a

I am freaking out! Devs!!! Get to work!!! If you need me to be a tester, I'll gladly do it!

Yay, Happy News!!!

--
Use the Thanks button!


----------



## testingandroid (Aug 18, 2012)

rbrenelli said:


> I don't know if it will work on our device, but hey did you guys see this??????
> 
> https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/standalone/bootloader/unlock-your-device-a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully they will include our phone on the list of supported devices... But for now, only 3 devices are supported, we'll still keep our hopes up, and hoping for the good news to be delivered sooner than later.


----------



## kartik_sharma (Aug 18, 2012)

*Moving dalvik cache to sd Card*

Hi guys..
Anyone of you here knows about moving dalvik cache from internal ROM memory to sd card, so that I could free up my internal memory and install more apps ????


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 18, 2012)

Ben531 said:


> it has adobe flash player and its good, i have wi-fi problems but i have had with every single rom i have tried :/

Click to collapse



it works? with dolphin?


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 18, 2012)

look previous pages of this thread for help



kartik_sharma said:


> Hi guys..
> Anyone of you here knows about moving dalvik cache from internal ROM memory to sd card, so that I could free up my internal memory and install more apps ????

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

I am facing random shut offs, this is how it happens first screen shows lines in the corner>phone turns off>Red LED of proximity sensor remains ON sometimes even if screen is off and music is playing then also phone shuts done, i've tried pressing all buttons but in vain finally i had to pull the battery.:crying:
is it due to overheating or due to apps? please! help
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
 already rooted and reflashed using European ROM given in this thread on first page for Fire XT530.

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

I am facing random shut offs, this is how it happens first screen shows lines in the corner>phone turns off>Red LED of proximity sensor remains ON sometimes even if screen is off and music is playing then also phone shuts done, i've tried pressing all buttons but in vain finally i had to pull the battery.:crying:
is it due to overheating or due to apps? please! help
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _____________________
already rooted and reflashed using European ROM given in this thread on first page for Fire XT530.


----------



## redankaiahu (Aug 20, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> Hey guys hw is this rom DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) - Suggested by cmndst. any development .....??????

Click to collapse



Hi ,

I flashed this ROM , after two weeks my mobile got suddenly shutdown and unable to start when i pressed power button, after two days it is completely gone, touchscreen is not working and no response. first one week it works good.

And again i flashed second time same rom and same problem, now i changed to different rom.

This is the one i installed and this is 2nd week, it looks good, BUT....

_______________________________________________________________________________________
Originally Posted by linkingeek

Here we go:-
 DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_RFM_service.sbf
www.uploadstation.com/file/fhcEk2j
 one noticible thing about this rom is that it does not detect most of the wifi networks which european rom provided at this thread works.
 So next stage would be to extract files from european build 4_480_4017 from system/bin/wpasupplicant and subsitute with indian build 4_530_1004 ROM and replace manually(not custom ROM).
 would it be safe comment!!


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 20, 2012)

overclockthesun said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?hhchre7lku15dzi
> 
> 
> Indian SBF!!!!!!!!! i know it says its Indonesian but it is DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_service.sbf

Click to collapse



good, this contains italian language!!


----------



## sorabh.v6 (Aug 21, 2012)

i also want custom rom or ics update for this rom .... plz plz developers pay attention on our requests and made some updates ... even we are always for help...plz guys


----------



## sorabh.v6 (Aug 22, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse



dude super one click you provided has two viruses in its exploit folder .Can you provide link of clean super one click copy


----------



## dith77 (Aug 22, 2012)

*ROM backup*

Thank you guys! Just followed your guide to root my XT530... excellent!

_Now here goes the hard part:_
I *really need* to backup my ROM [version *4_460_4053*] because I didn't find any other version to support my language (*Greek*). I need my current ROM (or any other with greek lp) to restore in case of hardware failure to claim my warranty.
I've searched a lot, but the only tool that does the job (clockworkmod), doesn't support our phone.....
Is there ANY other way to have a fail safe backup in case I mess it badly?

I have included *RSDlite 5.9* and a *user guide* from an older version, in case someone need it.


----------



## dith77 (Aug 22, 2012)

*ROM Backup*

I just found this guide for ROMDUMP utility
ww.w.addictivetips...com/mobile/how-to-backup-your-android-phones-boot-recovery-and-system-partition-images/
{please remove extra dots}

but,the output of the whole procedure will be 3 files... boot, system and recovery partition images (files with .img extension)
How can I use these files in case I want to revert back to my stock ROM? 
Do you have any clue?


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 23, 2012)

*fake anti-Aliasing fonts*

These are some fonts you can apply using font changer to give smooth look to your phone text(i found them very interesting:good
1. Interstate
2.Futura regular/Demi bold/Book/Medium
3.Fertigo
4.Calluna
5.ITC Avant Garde demi bold
Hope you will find them superb on your phones


----------



## overclockthesun (Aug 25, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> good, this contains italian language!!

Click to collapse



Yup it does.thank the guy who uploaded it from Indonesia

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## sorabh.v6 (Aug 25, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Yes, that won't work. Software update doesn't detect OS version from build.prop, but rather from the firmware itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think bootlocker is unlocked during FTM mode .Wat u guys think ???


----------



## sorabh.v6 (Aug 25, 2012)

Friends after rooting my fire xt530 its not being able to usb tether, while before rooting it was being usb tether having no issues.What should i do now?


----------



## dith77 (Aug 25, 2012)

sorabh.v6 said:


> I think bootlocker is unlocked during FTM mode .Wat u guys think ???

Click to collapse





overclockthesun said:


> Yup it does.thank the guy who uploaded it from Indonesia
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can someone please check and list here the contained languages of the "Indonesian" ROM? I'm interested for the Greek language (spelled Ελληνικά) but it would be very helpful info for others too...


----------



## rider011 (Aug 25, 2012)

dith77 said:


> Can someone please check and list here the contained languages of the "Indonesian" ROM? I'm interested for the Greek language (spelled Ελληνικά) but it would be very helpful info for others too...

Click to collapse



Here is the languages but sorry really, no Greek
Deutsch, English, Espanol, francais, Indonesian, Italiano, Tagalog, Tieng Viet, ไทย, 中文


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## dith77 (Aug 25, 2012)

rider011 said:


> Here is the languages but sorry really, no Greek
> Deutsch, English, Espanol, francais, Indonesian, Italiano, Tagalog, Tieng Viet, ไทย, 中文

Click to collapse



I'm about to break in Motorola's offices here in Greece to find one


----------



## dith77 (Aug 26, 2012)

Kammii said:


> Edit: Just realised that you may not know what the abbreviation "etc" means. If that's the case, it is an abbreviation for the term _et cetera_, which means "and other things" or "and so forth".
> 
> No problems with my phone so far. I just avoid tampering with system apps that may cause irreversible problems (such as Android System, Settings, and MotoSwitch). Some system apps are no longer functional, but they can easily be made functional again by using Link2SD to "remove link" and convert them back to system apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has anyone actually *uninstalled* a *system app* without causing functional problems to the phone?
E.g. I read somewhere on this thread that the Weather app involves in the booting procedure.... so removing it can lead to a bricked phone?


----------



## Ben531 (Aug 26, 2012)

dith77 said:


> Has anyone actually *uninstalled* a *system app* without causing functional problems to the phone?
> E.g. I read somewhere on this thread that the Weather app involves in the booting procedure.... so removing it can lead to a bricked phone?

Click to collapse



I eliminated the weather app and it didnt bricked my phone, also i changed motoswitch for holo locker and it didnt cause problems but u have to be careful.


----------



## dith77 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've just tried some of Kammii's suggestions, with the 4_460_4053 European/Greek ROM:

In my case the Gmail App doesn't work when converted to user app..... I had several messages of stucked processes etc. When I tried to convert t back, link2sd returned an error and couldn't revert the change. I had to reboot, and magically the app was there again, converted to a system app... :laugh:

I tried the same with My Gallery (Kammii doesn't mention it at all) and everything work ok. I think someone must open a new dedicated thread about this procedure..... it is very crucial for our phone because of its limited memory. Kammii are you reading this????


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 28, 2012)

*playing internal memory*

Find below to gain extra 60-90mb internal memory
http://rojanu.wordpress.com/2011/11/30/moving-android-cache-to-sd-card/
Anyone dared to try this!


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 29, 2012)

*please post more xt 530/531 roms*

Please help i am facing random shutoffs after few months on sbf 480_0_4017 european rom.
Friends i see red light from the light sensor once screen is off and i had to pull the batery and restart the phone.
I found this Rom here on this thread which i think is for XT531, now please post a better Rom without this bug ,also i found this Rom has adhoc wifi working for my handset which is actually Xt530  also 3g is also working fine so please advice a better Rom without this bug or any solution.
I have already tried replacing phone with new SD card and have already flashed several times :crying:


----------



## linkingeek (Aug 30, 2012)

has anyone tried DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM.7z


----------



## Jiggerica (Aug 30, 2012)

linkingeek said:


> Please help i am facing random shutoffs after few months on sbf 480_0_4017 european rom.
> Friends i see red light from the light sensor once screen is off and i had to pull the batery and restart the phone.
> I found this Rom here on this thread which i think is for XT531, now please post a better Rom without this bug ,also i found this Rom has adhoc wifi working for my handset which is actually Xt530  also 3g is also working fine so please advice a better Rom without this bug or any solution.
> I have already tried replacing phone with new SD card and have already flashed several times :crying:

Click to collapse



I have same problem 2-3 weeks a go! Resolved my problem erasing app wich i instaled from market. I think some witget.... I do not remember remember which.... This app overheat my batery in random intervals.


----------



## Ben531 (Aug 31, 2012)

PLEASE SIGN THIS PETITION:

http://www.change.org/petitions/motorola-mobility-inc-unlock-all-smartphone-bootloaders-2


----------



## dzhani (Aug 31, 2012)

*XT532 stucks on Motorola logo.*

Well, I've already seen many-many times description of this problem in this thread so I hope that finally somebody has found the solution.

My XT532 stucks on boot on red Motorola logo. It even doesn't charge the battery from the wall charger. The story began when I deleted pre-installed QuickOffice. Now when I press *Power* button, the phone buzzes and starts booting, then stucks on logo. The only way to stop this is to remove the battery, no other reaction.

*Volume up + Volume down + Power* gives the same result. (Do I do it in a right way?)

I can go into USB bootloader pressing *Camera + Volume down + Power*. It is written with blue letters on white background:

MBM Flash-mode.
Domino+ W+G
version: 01.09
Bootloader USB Init SECURE BOOT ENABLED

In order to be able to flash it with RSD Lite I'm connecting the phone to USB when I'm already in this mode. Then it doesn't happen anything itself. Then I hold *Camera + Volume down* and holding them I press and release *Power* button. Then the computer detects the device and I flashed the phone many-many times with all *.sbf*-s presented in this thread (thank you all!). Howerver all the trials finish by message *Please manually power up this phone*. And everything comes to the beginning.

Strangerly enough, if I plug the phone in wall charger or computer _before_ pressing any botton, then none of this options works the phone becomes completely dead. No reaction on anything once it is plugged to energy source. It starts "working" (i.e. this bootloader or motorola logo) only when I plug out, remove the batter and put it in again.

I think I tried all the combinations. I fully charged the battery in universal charger. I digged out all the Interned and no working solution.

A supposition is maybe the battery damaged but it's too incredible coinsidence for it to damage right at the moment of deletion of QuickOffice app.

I'm sorry to repeating this already many times posted request but I found it quite common and somebody should find the solution already. I would be very-very greatful. Thanks in advance! (Of coarse if I get any progress or even not, I will update too.)


----------



## abs_dear (Sep 2, 2012)

*Did you root A78?? pls tell me the steps or share the link.*



saif.dmaster said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying:
> I HAD A WELL ROOTED WORKING PHONE
> 
> ONE DAY I INSTALLED ROM MANAGER APP AND FLASHED MICROMAX A78 RECOVERY IN IT....(FROM THE 1ST OPTION OF FLASHING RECOVERY IN ROM MANGER since it didnt give me any other option of choosing )
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you root your phone.. pls tell me the steps.


----------



## ejlmd (Sep 3, 2012)

Can open COM port (COM13) on Defy XT557 (Republic Wireless) using this method but without the MSL/SPC not able to finish the process to obtain root.


----------



## alexagosto62 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Rooted XT530*



7amdoun said:


> The first post is missing the NvDefinition.xml which will cause SUT LR to complain about the ROM being damaged.
> 
> Both NvDefinition.xml and FXX_PR3_NV.xml must be in the same folder when using SUT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks .. Procedure has worked fine at first time. Just one problem in the beginning, due to the fact that in the VM i user to run SUT there were no Motorola drivers, so i've get some initial errors. After downloaded the correct drivers SUT has worked good and the same for the others programs.
Now i have to understand how i can get more from the internal memory ...


----------



## linkingeek (Sep 5, 2012)

*How about this kind of workaround for unlocking fire xt*

http://androidcommunity.com/droid-razr-locked-bootloader-gets-an-early-work-around-20120414/


----------



## mozotrembler (Sep 5, 2012)

*UNROOT motorola fire xt530*

how to unroot my motorola fire xt530 ?? 
and please post some of the best working roms for MOTOROLA FIRE XT530 
any small help would be greatly thankful .... 
thanks in advance


----------



## pwel (Sep 11, 2012)

*solved!!!*



pwel said:


> I tried 3 (2x win 7 and 1 xp). Did not help yet. Will try one more soon.

Click to collapse



I finally solved it: with phone off, press vol down and camera buttons. With these buttons pressed, connect the USB cable.
I tried that trick before but it did not work due to a faulty cable (I know discovered). My XT532 is running again:laugh::laugh:


----------



## chamaruco (Sep 11, 2012)

good news man...:victory:
now help  me to find a new rom...


----------



## erny1790 (Sep 13, 2012)

*unlock bootloader xt530*

I don't know if you have read this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1007782
but if i try "fastboot oem unlock" nothing happens but if i try only "fastboot oem"
can i see "finished. total time: 1347551438.754s"
what this command line "fastboot oem" means??? :angel:


----------



## linkingeek (Sep 16, 2012)

*Here we have something useful for development*

https://developer.qualcomm.com/foru...ming-graphics-optimization-adreno/8081?page=4

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

follow http://motorola4u.blogspot.in/2012/04/how-to-unlock-atrix-boot-loader.html
fastboot oem unlock #### inplace of "####" we have to enter the code supplied how about a brute force search for the key and unlock, is it possible.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 18, 2012)

abs_dear said:


> How did you root your phone.. pls tell me the steps.

Click to collapse



Pls take it to the nearest service center under warranty.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## tiagobrait (Sep 21, 2012)

*bluetooth won't turn on fix*

Hey guys, I'm not sure if someone actually experienced some problem with bluetooth after flashing any of the SBFs linked here, but here it goes:

After soft bricking my XT531 due to some experiments, I flashed the " DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) " SBF, and dicovered that my bluetooth wouldn't turn on.
A quick log at the logcat showed some messages like "E/bluedroid( 144): bt_enable: Timeout waiting for HCI device to come up", so I tried flashing every single SBF I could find, to no success on getting bluetooth to turn on (and FM Radio was trhowing a lot o FCs also). 
So, after some research and experimentation, I managed to get it working properly, by logging to a terminal and giving the following commands:


```
hciattach /dev/ttyHS0 any 115200
bluetoothd
```

Just mount /system read-write, add those lines to /system/etc/install-recovery.sh and the bluetooth (and FM Radio) should work just fine.

Hope I helped.

PS: credits for the solution goes to this bug report: http : // code . google . com / p / openetna / issues /detail ? id = 22


----------



## sorabh.v6 (Sep 26, 2012)

tiagobrait said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if someone actually experienced some problem with bluetooth after flashing any of the SBFs linked here, but here it goes:
> 
> After soft bricking my XT531 due to some experiments, I flashed the " DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) " SBF, and dicovered that my bluetooth wouldn't turn on.
> A quick log at the logcat showed some messages like "E/bluedroid( 144): bt_enable: Timeout waiting for HCI device to come up", so I tried flashing every single SBF I could find, to no success on getting bluetooth to turn on (and FM Radio was trhowing a lot o FCs also).
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried european and asian version sbf ..... got no such problem.


----------



## crinoz (Sep 28, 2012)

No news for the bootloader? 
I think to change the phone, is really crap with stock software


----------



## Akshay Raj (Oct 4, 2012)

guys plz provide a root for this mobile sick of internal memory


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Oct 4, 2012)

Akshay Raj said:


> guys plz provide a root for this mobile sick of internal memory

Click to collapse



Akshay, the rooting method is mentioned on the 1st post.. please follow it..


----------



## varun1989 (Oct 5, 2012)

Please post the downloadable links for various SBFs/ ROMs available for this phone XT530/531.
If any one has tried out this SBF, DP2-437B-0-5013-A03_RFM.sbf please share your views regarding the same. 
The above mentioned SBF has Android 2.3.7 as provided by a website.
For all the developers there I have a query, the above mentioned SBF is for XT532 which is similar to XT530/531
in all hardware aspects but with a Gingerbread kernel compared to that of a Froyo kernel in 530/ 531, what would happen '
if I flash this SBF on a Froyo kernel???

Here is a link for this hope this helps

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Motorola_XT532


----------



## RoadCaptain (Oct 6, 2012)

linkingeek said:


> [/COLOR]Those who are facing random phone switch offs clock your phone to minimum 245mhz on ondemand governor:fingers-crossed:
> Today tested 3g+ on fire xt 530 with european rom working fine therefore those who are bit confused to install which of the stock rom(indian,indonasian,brazil,chinese), i would suggest European ROM as conclusion:fingers-crossed:.

Click to collapse



How did you set minimum clockspeed on your XT530?
I have Motomizer Ex installed on my device, but can't do that
There is no slider or space for entering numbers in set CPU policy option
What application do you use?


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krishnak1 (Oct 6, 2012)

*EveN i Have The Same Doubt...*



varun1989 said:


> Please post the downloadable links for various SBFs/ ROMs available for this phone XT530/531.
> If any one has tried out this SBF, DP2-437B-0-5013-A03_RFM.sbf please share your views regarding the same.
> The above mentioned SBF has Android 2.3.7 as provided by a website.
> For all the developers there I have a query, the above mentioned SBF is for XT532 which is similar to XT530/531
> ...

Click to collapse





EveN i Have The Same Doubt...pls reply


----------



## chamaruco (Oct 6, 2012)

pay attention! 437b is before 437c...


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Oct 8, 2012)

Try my method for flashing the Rom
Dont forget the thanks button.


----------



## varun1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

That is what I was asking, what does those numbers specify?? Will it hurt my phone if I flash with a 437B or 437C?? Plz xplain


----------



## rremedio (Oct 8, 2012)

Just to let you know. Root worked with SUT L3 v1.7.4 on my Win7 64bits system. Thank you!


----------



## loveroopesh (Oct 10, 2012)

*want inbuilt weather app*

I HAVE DELETED THE INBUILT WEATHER APP.
CAN ANYONE PLZ PROVIDE THE APK FILE OR BACKUP OF THAT APP.
PLZ PROVIDE THE LINK.
THNX


----------



## nesham (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anybody have inbuilt Swype in form of .apk or backup? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BTiwari (Oct 11, 2012)

loveroopesh said:


> I HAVE DELETED THE INBUILT WEATHER APP.
> CAN ANYONE PLZ PROVIDE THE APK FILE OR BACKUP OF THAT APP.
> PLZ PROVIDE THE LINK.
> THNX

Click to collapse





nesham said:


> Does anybody have inbuilt Swype in form of .apk or backup? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



use TitaniumBackup for restoring

http://www.mediafire.com/?9n2zrlklt1r8f85 swype

http://www.mediafire.com/?a72f2ajs23ycy3u weather


----------



## krishnak1 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Backup apk needed*

hey guys! pls give me d backup apk of default motorola with tunwiki music player..
coz i installed d rom  - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) - Suggested by cmndst.
Although d music player included in tat rom is good...but i want d default motorola tunwiki music player

and i personally feel d rom suggested by cmndst is d best rom..for motorola fire xt530:fingers-crossed:


----------



## loveroopesh (Oct 12, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> hey guys! pls give me d backup apk of default motorola with tunwiki music player..
> coz i installed d rom  - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) - Suggested by cmndst.
> Although d music player included in tat rom is good...but i want d default motorola tunwiki music player
> 
> and i personally feel d rom suggested by cmndst is d best rom..for motorola fire xt530:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



how did u install the rom ....
is it cm9 or cm10 or what type
plz tell

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------

the weather app is not showing in the list 
you did not provided the two more files (.properties and .tar.gz)
plz provide that also or directly the apk file


----------



## krishnak1 (Oct 12, 2012)

loveroopesh said:


> how did u install the rom ....
> is it cm9 or cm10 or what type
> plz tell
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Itz jus a modified stock rom,but it has a better moto ui and includes adobe flash player , a differnt music player..,battery manager..quick office,moto id..and other inbuilt android apps[[unwated system apps s removed frm dis rom]]
check d 1st page of this thread ..itz given there..
and i flashed it into my moto by using rsd lite....<<<< DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) - Suggested by cmndst>>>>


----------



## loveroopesh (Oct 12, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> Itz jus a modified stock rom,but it has a better moto ui and includes adobe flash player , a differnt music player..,battery manager..quick office,moto id..and other inbuilt android apps[[unwated system apps s removed frm dis rom]]
> check d 1st page of this thread ..itz given there..
> and i flashed it into my moto by using rsd lite....<<<< DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL) - Suggested by cmndst>>>>

Click to collapse



i'm running my phone smooth with launcher pro and link2sd but is their any major change in the sbf's u have told so that i have to try that .
and all the data will lost or not and how much it takes to flash the sbf's .


----------



## krishnak1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Help me guys..*



loveroopesh said:


> i'm running my phone smooth with launcher pro and link2sd but is their any major change in the sbf's u have told so that i have to try that .
> and all the data will lost or not and how much it takes to flash the sbf's .

Click to collapse




YU can backup ur data na!..and for flashing it will take 10mins approx...
dude pls send me d titanium backup file of motorola music player..
mail me my email is [email protected]


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## loveroopesh (Oct 14, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> YU can backup ur data na!..and for flashing it will take 10mins approx...
> dude pls send me d titanium backup file of motorola music player..
> mail me my email is [email protected]

Click to collapse




i am not having it becoz it is useless try ttpo and jetaudio plus.
and i have accidently deleted internal calender app.
plz send titanium backup files of calender app.
[email protected]
any other help u want then plz tell


----------



## krishnak1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*check ur mail*



loveroopesh said:


> i am not having it becoz it is useless try ttpo and jetaudio plus.
> and i have accidently deleted internal calender app.
> plz send titanium backup files of calender app.
> [email protected]
> any other help u want then plz tell

Click to collapse




check ur mail..


----------



## loveroopesh (Oct 14, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> check ur mail..

Click to collapse



sorry 
plz send it to [email protected]


----------



## krishnak1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*done*



loveroopesh said:


> sorry
> plz send it to [email protected]

Click to collapse



ya done...


----------



## bady1991 (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks man it's work:good:


----------



## krishnak1 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Stock Music player back up file pls..*



bady1991 said:


> thanks man it's work:good:

Click to collapse



 pls someone mail me d Stock Music player back up file ..
this is my email [email protected]


----------



## krishnak1 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Bset Virtual Keyboard...???*

hey Guys!!!
 Which is the best virtual Keyboard For Our Motorola Fire XT. . .???


----------



## RoadCaptain (Oct 22, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> hey Guys!!!
> Which is the best virtual Keyboard For Our Motorola Fire XT. . .???

Click to collapse



Try Smartkeyboard pro 


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sid5291 (Oct 22, 2012)

krishnak1 said:


> hey Guys!!!
> Which is the best virtual Keyboard For Our Motorola Fire XT. . .???

Click to collapse



Try Go keyboard it has swype functionality too and is free!


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Oct 24, 2012)

Did anyone remove the motoaccuweather apk from  /system/app? I read some conflicting reports. Some say it causes bootloop, others say nothing happens.

It would be great removing this 12MB POS, make space to integrate more important apps.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chamaruco (Oct 24, 2012)

i've removed it first day....


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Oct 24, 2012)

chamaruco said:


> i've removed it first day....

Click to collapse



Removed it, rebooted, and everything is fine  

Thanks


----------



## overclockthesun (Oct 25, 2012)

Guys the link for SUT LR 1.8.2 no longer works.... I need the file. Can anyone please reupload it.


----------



## sorabh.v6 (Oct 25, 2012)

*how to install hindi fonts*

Hello guys , how can i install hindi fonts to my fire xt530 with indian rom + rooted? Please do reply soon.


----------



## vvk30 (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone thinkin or messing wit systemui.apk ..............!!!!!!!!!
I want to get a little transparency


----------



## Ben531 (Oct 28, 2012)

7amdoun said:


> Did anyone remove the motoaccuweather apk from  /system/app? I read some conflicting reports. Some say it causes bootloop, others say nothing happens.
> 
> It would be great removing this 12MB POS, make space to integrate more important apps.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I changed it and installed accuweather... Great app


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Oct 28, 2012)

*Help*

Hey Guys
Please help me.
Can anyone give me the romdump of XT532.?
If you don't know how to dump the rom.
Then 

1. Copy the attachment in the root of your phone.
2. Make a folder naming romdump in your phone's SD card.
3. Download a terminal emulator and type
 chmod 04755 romdump
 ./romdump

 Files will be generated in romdump folder.
 Zip the folder and attach ASAP.

tHANKS


----------



## chamaruco (Oct 28, 2012)

in a romdum you can find all my data...
if you need latest xt532 rom pls check here http://www.coiram.org/dualsim/index.php?sid=158cd0617c58009b79a71a2eddc8e9ae


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Oct 28, 2012)

*Thanks*

Can u just give me the lib files of GPU ?
Thanks


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Oct 28, 2012)

Edit: nevermind for now.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 31, 2012)

*I'm a dev!*

Okay. So here is the low down. As good as the S2 is, there is a certain charm about this phone that has me drawn to it. I'm working on CWM for this device. I succeeded rooting my XT530 yesterday from a Linux distro. I'm going to work out of Linux most of the time for this device, as it is very versatile and easier to do so than Windows. I'm working on developing a stable CWM Recovery for this device. I'll keep you posted on updates here.

Why don't we petition XDA for a separate thread for this device? If enough developers are interested, then XDA would cave in.


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Oct 31, 2012)

See Mr.Indigo's thread we are also working on it.
May be as a team we could do it successfully.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Roqu3 (Nov 1, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Okay. So here is the low down. As good as the S2 is, there is a certain charm about this phone that has me drawn to it. I'm working on CWM for this device. I succeeded rooting my XT530 yesterday from a Linux distro. I'm going to work out of Linux most of the time for this device, as it is very versatile and easier to do so than Windows. I'm working on developing a stable CWM Recovery for this device. I'll keep you posted on updates here.
> 
> Why don't we petition XDA for a separate thread for this device? If enough developers are interested, then XDA would cave in.

Click to collapse



I think there´s no problem on building CWM, the thing it´s that the bootloeader of this device is encrypted so you cant unlock it and without unlocking it you cant load a custom recovery or kernel.


----------



## singh_jsm (Nov 3, 2012)

varun1989 said:


> Please post the downloadable links for various SBFs/ ROMs available for this phone XT530/531.
> If any one has tried out this SBF, DP2-437B-0-5013-A03_RFM.sbf please share your views regarding the same.
> The above mentioned SBF has Android 2.3.7 as provided by a website.
> For all the developers there I have a query, the above mentioned SBF is for XT532 which is similar to XT530/531
> ...

Click to collapse



DP2-437B-0-5013-A03_RFM.sbf
Download link not working ...


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 3, 2012)

Roqu3 said:


> I think there´s no problem on building CWM, the thing it´s that the bootloeader of this device is encrypted so you cant unlock it and without unlocking it you cant load a custom recovery or kernel.

Click to collapse



I'll take a look into that. I'm not giving all my time into developing for this device because this is just a secondary device for me to fall back on. Does anyone here know how to get into fastboot mode?


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 4, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> I'll take a look into that. I'm not giving all my time into developing for this device because this is just a secondary device for me to fall back on. Does anyone here know how to get into fastboot mode?

Click to collapse



Connect to pc.(debugging enabled)
Open cmd.
Type:
cd path-to-platform-tools
adb reboot bootloader

You will be in fastboot mode in few seconds.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jigarb1992 (Nov 4, 2012)

Good work


----------



## EPYLOXIAS (Nov 5, 2012)

Error code: 0x4000

Error : Download fail,
Error: DΕVICE_NOT_CONFIGURE (0X4000)

During SUT LR (1.8.2 version) on Windows 7 32bit, i get this message. What am I doing wrong???


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 6, 2012)

EPYLOXIAS said:


> Error code: 0x4000
> 
> Error : Download fail,
> Error: DΕVICE_NOT_CONFIGURE (0X4000)
> ...

Click to collapse



Install the latest motorola drivers.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EPYLOXIAS (Nov 6, 2012)

aweosomeabhijeet said:


> Install the latest motorola drivers.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




I asume that they are at the official site of Motorola? Or are they somewhere else availiable?


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 6, 2012)

EPYLOXIAS said:


> I asume that they are at the official site of Motorola? Or are they somewhere else availiable?

Click to collapse



You can find them on the Motorola site.

Hit thanks if I've helped you


----------



## EPYLOXIAS (Nov 6, 2012)

aweosomeabhijeet said:


> You can find them on the Motorola site.
> 
> Hit thanks if I've helped you

Click to collapse



Nope!

I use SUT LR 1.8.2 and the problem remains.


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 6, 2012)

EPYLOXIAS said:


> Nope!
> 
> I use SUT LR 1.8.2 and the problem remains.

Click to collapse



Restart both your phone and PC that you are using.
Your problem must be resolved


----------



## EPYLOXIAS (Nov 6, 2012)

aweosomeabhijeet said:


> Restart both your phone and PC that you are using.
> Your problem must be resolved

Click to collapse



Nope. Nothing again.

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

Is there any update about SUT LR or the patch ?


----------



## singh_jsm (Nov 6, 2012)

EPYLOXIAS said:


> Nope. Nothing again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------
> 
> Is there any update about SUT LR or the patch ?

Click to collapse



Uninstall all >SUT LR>or any this you want to root 

then Restart your pc

Just install Motorola Official Updater >>http://direct.motorola.com/hellomoto/support/update/

then install conpletely

then install SUT LR....

then restart your pc & mobile 

Then do your process...

Don't Forget to say Thanks


----------



## EPYLOXIAS (Nov 6, 2012)

singh_jsm said:


> Uninstall all >SUT LR>or any this you want to root
> 
> then Restart your pc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




In motorola official updater i get three options: Milestone, motodefy and xt615 motolux.
Which one is the most suitable for me?

Ok I got it. I picked another country (Greece doesn't seems to have my phone model) and I found it in England ( Motorola Fire). Lets see the results now...

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




EPYLOXIAS said:


> In motorola official updater i get three options: Milestone, motodefy and xt615 motolux.
> Which one is the most suitable for me?
> 
> Ok I got it. I picked another country (Greece doesn't seems to have my phone model) and I found it in England ( Motorola Fire). Lets see the results now...

Click to collapse



Total failure... I don't get it. I did everything you told me but... it;s the same result....


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 6, 2012)

EPYLOXIAS said:


> In motorola official updater i get three options: Milestone, motodefy and xt615 motolux.
> Which one is the most suitable for me?
> 
> Ok I got it. I picked another country (Greece doesn't seems to have my phone model) and I found it in England ( Motorola Fire). Lets see the results now...
> ...

Click to collapse



You can do the following:
1. Try some other PC.
2. Have you connected the usb cable to the back of your CPU? (If on PC)
3. Is debugging enabled?(Doesn't needed though (in SUTLR)).


----------



## EPYLOXIAS (Nov 6, 2012)

aweosomeabhijeet said:


> You can do the following:
> 1. Try some other PC.
> 2. Have you connected the usb cable to the back of your CPU? (If on PC)
> 3. Is debugging enabled?(Doesn't needed though (in SUTLR)).

Click to collapse




1. I don't have another pc to try it.
2. Yes.
3. Yes.


----------



## RoadCaptain (Nov 6, 2012)

Have you turned off antivirus?
Some of them detect sutlr as a malware or virus
Try not to plug another usb port, except your usb cable for the device and mouse maybe
If you have an usb modem, unplug it before


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EPYLOXIAS (Nov 6, 2012)

RoadCaptain said:


> Have you turned off antivirus?
> Some of them detect sutlr as a malware or virus
> Try not to plug another usb port, except your usb cable for the device and mouse maybe
> If you have an usb modem, unplug it before
> ...

Click to collapse



But I dont get an error from antivirus...

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

And I always get the same message: 


Error code: 0x4000

Error : Download fail,
Error: DΕVICE_NOT_CONFIGURE (0X4000)


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## RoadCaptain (Nov 6, 2012)

EPYLOXIAS said:


> But I dont get an error from antivirus...

Click to collapse



I don't have any other ideas for this issue
Try again on other PC, if you want


Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iwantblood (Nov 6, 2012)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks !


----------



## no_pride (Nov 9, 2012)

*USB tether problem*

Has anyone else experienced problems with *USB tethering* after rooting via this procedure?

I have a *XT531* which I rooted using this process without encountering any problem. Everything is ok until I needed to use USB tethering. It says on the phones notification bar that it is active but I got no response from the PC where the phone is attached. Having no other XT531 unit to test and compare, I simply assumed that its a Motorola software problem and decided to just look for updates on their website when I got the time.

After a few weeks my phone developed a problem on its audio jack and I had it brought to Moto service for warranty. After 3wks of waiting they replaced the board of my phone and everything is working fine again including USB tethering. So when I got home the first thing I did is have it rooted again. And after rooting via the same procedure, the USB tethering problem is back again.

I'm guessing one or both *FXX_PR3_NV.xml and NvDefinition.xml* is causing the problem. I said I'm guessing because I am not a developer and have no programming knowledge. 

Any chance we can get an updated versions of the two files or be able to revert back to the original settings after patching?  

It's really just a minor problem in exchange for being able to install LInk2SD after rooting but some people who needs USB tethering more may come across this rooting instructions.


----------



## jorge89 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the 64 bit version of Windows 8, does that mean this method won't work for me?


----------



## afaque22 (Nov 14, 2012)

no_pride said:


> Has anyone else experienced problems with *USB tethering* after rooting via this procedure?
> 
> I have a *XT531* which I rooted using this process without encountering any problem. Everything is ok until I needed to use USB tethering. It says on the phones notification bar that it is active but I got no response from the PC where the phone is attached. Having no other XT531 unit to test and compare, I simply assumed that its a Motorola software problem and decided to just look for updates on their website when I got the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too is having the same problem with USB tethering
:fingers-crossed::


----------



## krishnak1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*For Colorfull icons ...!!1*

For guys who need colorful icons for settings menu..instead of d default motorola one..
tutorial 
1.copy setting.apk to ur sd card
2.use super manger 3.0  or root explorer app
3.change permisssion of apk(use attribute option of super manager 3.0)
4.copy setting.apk to system/app/
5.replace d default one
yu are done enjoy...<3


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 15, 2012)

]For guys who need colorful icons for settings menu..instead of d default motorola one..
tutorial 
1.copy setting.apk to ur sd card
2.use super manger 3.0  or root explorer app
3.change permisssion of apk(use attribute option of super manager 3.0)
4.copy setting.apk to system/app/
5.replace d default one
yu are done enjoy...<3[/QUOTE]
Cool !
see this too


krishnak1 said:


> And I also made these icons from a samsung settings.apk
> But didn't liked it much. :laugh:

Click to collapse


----------



## krishnak1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*thanks*



aweosomeabhijeet said:


> see this too
> Cool !

Click to collapse



i saw ur post...its awesome..
but can u include toggle widgets to ur notification bar ..
or else include ics icons and style ..


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 15, 2012)

Currently working on it.
Will finish it soon
:cheers:


----------



## Ben531 (Nov 15, 2012)

This is how mine looks, it is still gingerbread 2.3.5 but with holo launcher and ics notification bar and other things like lock screen, keyboard, etc...


----------



## zackdpunk (Nov 16, 2012)

*Link not working.*



jeet.9890427233 said:


> Please follow THIS LINK
> 
> 
> Confirmed *WORKING*!

Click to collapse




Link not working.  Could u repost a link which has a detailed tutorial along with the links of the necessary files?
In dire need to root my FireXT530 running on 2.3.5.


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 16, 2012)

zackdpunk said:


> Link not working.  Could u repost a link which has a detailed tutorial along with the links of the necessary files?
> In dire need to root my FireXT530 running on 2.3.5.

Click to collapse


here it is.


----------



## zackdpunk (Nov 16, 2012)

*But all the replies says that first method isn't working.*



aweosomeabhijeet said:


> here it is.

Click to collapse



But all the replies says that first method isn't working. The link i posted in the previous comment was said to be the working one...but the link doesnt exist!


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 16, 2012)

zackdpunk said:


> But all the replies says that first method isn't working. The link i posted in the previous comment was said to be the working one...but the link doesnt exist!

Click to collapse



This is working one I have successfully done it.
Thanks to jeet

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zackdpunk (Nov 16, 2012)

aweosomeabhijeet said:


> This is working one I have successfully done it.
> Thanks to jeet
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Okay. Big thanks to you guys. Will try it then.! 
And,btw, that SUT LR 1.8.2  link doesnt work anymore. Could you please point to where i could download it from?
Many thanks anyways!


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 16, 2012)

zackdpunk said:


> Okay. Big thanks to you guys. Will try it then.!
> And,btw, that SUT LR 1.8.2  link doesnt work anymore. Could you please point to where i could download it from?
> Many thanks anyways!

Click to collapse



Search on google.
I am on mobile now and some busy.
Sorry.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## no_pride (Nov 22, 2012)

*SBF back-up*

Guys, is it possible to make an SBF back-up of my phone? So I can restore it in case I need  to bring my phone for warranty. If possible please give me a link of instructions to follow. Thanks


----------



## Dr. Hurt (Nov 26, 2012)

no_pride said:


> Guys, is it possible to make an SBF back-up of my phone? So I can restore it in case I need  to bring my phone for warranty. If possible please give me a link of instructions to follow. Thanks

Click to collapse



No you can't. You can, however, backup the system partition using dd to reflash it if you need to later.


----------



## pg4 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Wiped factory settings---moto update*

wiped my phone to factory settings then downloaded the motorola software update....In which it checks for device connectivety...my motorola FIRE XT...goes to the screen  "enter FTM mode"..... I want to update to 2.3.6 or the new one.....i have 2.3.5....And plz tell me solution for the kernel update of the froyo one.....Plz help....:good:


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 28, 2012)

pg4 said:


> wiped my phone to factory settings then downloaded the motorola software update....In which it checks for device connectivety...my motorola FIRE XT...goes to the screen  "enter FTM mode"..... I want to update to 2.3.6 or the new one.....i have 2.3.5....And plz tell me solution for the kernel update of the froyo one.....Plz help....:good:

Click to collapse



Is there update available for our XT?
I don't think any official update is available.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## pg4 (Nov 28, 2012)

*thank you*



aweosomeabhijeet said:


> Is there update available for our XT?
> I don't think any official update is available.
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





What about the kernel were we able to put the kernel of xt 532 in our xt530 which has the froyo kernel????
Rply please


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 28, 2012)

pg4 said:


> What about the kernel were we able to put the kernel of xt 532 in our xt530 which has the froyo kernel????
> Rply please

Click to collapse



Yes we can put but due to old libs most things become unuseable and laggy.

But now we are having CWM for our device so we can have Custom Roms now.


----------



## pg4 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Thank you againn*



aweosomeabhijeet said:


> Yes we can put but due to old libs most things become unuseable and laggy.
> 
> But now we are having CWM for our device so we can have Custom Roms now.

Click to collapse



Can u just brief me about cvm and custom roms...wat are the benefits...


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 28, 2012)

pg4 said:


> Can u just brief me about cvm and custom roms...wat are the benefits...

Click to collapse



Search on google for best info.
Actually CWM is an program that is designed to load ROM's other than those that come from manufactures.
They have many advantages.
You will find a full guide on google about it.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krishnak1 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Usb Tethering..!!!*

pls some resolve usb tethering problem...after rooting it not working...


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey anyone here using XT532?
If so, Could you please give your backup made with onandroid tool or CWM(see in my works)?
I want to test if that works in my XT530.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## katsadim (Dec 2, 2012)

*Create Backup*

I want upgrade my Rom in my motorola fire xt 530 but I cant do this because the clockworkmod is not available in my device to create backup before upgrading rom. What should I do to do backup of my rom?


----------



## aweosomeabhijeet (Dec 2, 2012)

katsadim said:


> I want upgrade my Rom in my motorola fire xt 530 but I cant do this because the clockworkmod is not available in my device to create backup before upgrading rom. What should I do to do backup of my rom?

Click to collapse



CWM for fire xt now officially available.
See in my works or search for it.

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## katsadim (Dec 2, 2012)

*Rom*

Are available some custom roms for motorola fire xt 530?


----------



## katsadim (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont found the CWM so if u can put here a link.. Thanks

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vvk30 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here you go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1997638 

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## goodwill2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Same problem is with me.*



krishnak1 said:


> pls some resolve usb tethering problem...after rooting it not working...

Click to collapse




I rooted my moto fire xt and after that my USB tethering function is lost but wi-fi thethering is spared.
Please resolve this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## sid5291 (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a rooted phone did a factory reset now trying root again problem is after i do SUT LR and I try rooting via Superuser i get an error :

* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
export PS1=""
# export PS1=""
getprop ro.build.version.release > /data/local/tmp/output 2>&1
export TEMPRANDOM=56526
export PS1=END:$TEMPRANDOM;cat /data/local/tmp/output

cat: not found

END:56526export PS1=""

getprop ro.product.manufacturer > /data/local/tmp/output 2>&1
export TEMPRANDOM=37916
export PS1=END:$TEMPRANDOM;cat /data/local/tmp/output

cat: not found

END:37916

Can some one please help ..!


----------



## nesham (Dec 9, 2012)

Your phone is already rooted. Download root checker to convince yourself.


----------



## Gajeel23 (Dec 14, 2012)

*rooting =(*

Hi guys..i just bought my motorola fire xt 531 last 4 days and i decided to root it so that i can free up some space on the internal memory..now when i follow the steps that you guys said..when i used the SUT LR and upload the .xml file (which is the FXX one)..after 90 secs..an error come up

Error Code: 0x4000

Error Download Fail,
Error DEVICE_NOT_CONFIGURE (0x4000)

where did i go wrong guys? hope you can help me..

and lastly how did you know that your phone is rooted?

Hope you can you help me guys..im using by the way windows 7 in laptop


----------



## Gajeel23 (Dec 14, 2012)

*rooting =(*

Hope someone can see my post and reply me with all the details huhu


----------



## ivke18 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Dead*

motorola fire xt530 dead. start screen load Motorolada, again and again... no start menu. im not save my rom on sd card. what is the further procedure? can u guys help me? i need back DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM Stock ROM.

edit1: oh not need help. my phone fine. how?

1. go to bootloader (press power + vol down + camera)
2. plug in usb cable
3. flash with RSD Lite

so easy procedure. have fun. 

edit2: whether anyone managed to expand internal memory, am stuck to 11steps (not found...)?

sorry for my bad english


----------



## vvk30 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gajeel23 said:


> Hope someone can see my post and reply me with all the details huhu

Click to collapse



Did the software update tool say "a phone is connected ?"
Did you tick usb debugging ?


----------



## ReSkid (Dec 17, 2012)

Gajeel23 said:


> Hi guys..i just bought my motorola fire xt 531 last 4 days and i decided to root it so that i can free up some space on the internal memory..now when i follow the steps that you guys said..when i used the SUT LR and upload the .xml file (which is the FXX one)..after 90 secs..an error come up
> 
> Error Code: 0x4000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure you have ticked the USB Debugging in Settings > Applications > Development.
To check if the device is rooted or not, Download Terminal Emulator App from Google Play Store, Open it > Type su
If it asks you to Allow/Deny (press allow) then your device is rooted.

BTW su stands for Super User and the easiest way to check for a rooted device is to see if there an icon of a pirate android logo in the App Drawer.

Hope it helps


----------



## ivke18 (Dec 17, 2012)

*new rom?*

do you know if and when there will be new stock rom? update or anything...


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## dzhani (Dec 21, 2012)

*XT532 gets stuck on Motorola logo.*

Hi everybody! I've already seen many-many times description of this problem in this thread so I hope that finally somebody has found the solution.

My XT532 gets stuck on boot on red Motorola logo. It even doesn't charge the battery from the wall charger. The story began when I deleted pre-installed QuickOffice. Now when I press *Power* button, the phone buzzes and starts booting, then gets stuck on logo. The only way to stop this is to remove the battery, no other reaction.

*Volume up + Volume down + Power* gives the same result. (Do I do it in a right way?)

I can go into USB bootloader pressing *Camera + Volume down + Power*. It is written with blue letters on white background:

MBM Flash-mode.
Domino+ W+G
version: 01.09
Bootloader USB Init SECURE BOOT ENABLED

In order to be able to flash it with RSD Lite I'm connecting the phone to USB when I'm already in this mode. Then it doesn't happen anything itself. Then I hold *Camera + Volume down* and holding them I press and release *Power* button. Then the computer detects the device and I flashed the phone many-many times with all *.sbf*-s presented in this thread (thank you all!). However all the trials finish with message *Please manually power up this phone*. And everything comes to the beginning.

Strangely enough, if I plug the phone in wall charger or computer _before_ pressing any button, then none of this options works the phone becomes completely dead. No reaction on anything once it is plugged to energy source. It starts "working" (i.e. this bootloader or motorola logo) only when I plug out, remove the batter and put it in again.

I think I tried all the combinations. I fully charged the battery in universal charger. I digged out all the Interned and no working solution.I even bought a new battery and tried it.

I'm sorry to repeating this already many times posted request but I found it quite common and somebody should find the solution already. I would be very-very grateful. Thanks in advance! (Of coarse if I get any progress or even not, I will update too.)


----------



## jmurph (Dec 21, 2012)

*Good work*

Great work! :good:


----------



## varun1989 (Dec 22, 2012)

dzhani said:


> Hi everybody! I've already seen many-many times description of this problem in this thread so I hope that finally somebody has found the solution.
> 
> My XT532 gets stuck on boot on red Motorola logo. It even doesn't charge the battery from the wall charger. The story began when I deleted pre-installed QuickOffice. Now when I press *Power* button, the phone buzzes and starts booting, then gets stuck on logo. The only way to stop this is to remove the battery, no other reaction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





After RSD says Please power the phone manually, disconnect the phone, remove the battery and insert it again, turn on the phone wait for 10 sec and reconnect the phone to your PC. Then RSD will detect the phone and indication is the phone will go to FTM mode again and finish the process. Dont close RSD throughout his process.


----------



## dzhani (Dec 22, 2012)

varun1989 said:


> After RSD says Please power the phone manually, disconnect the phone, remove the battery and insert it again, turn on the phone wait for 10 sec and reconnect the phone to your PC. Then RSD will detect the phone and indication is the phone will go to FTM mode again and finish the process. Dont close RSD throughout his process.

Click to collapse



If remove the battery, insert it again and turn on the phone just pressing *Power* button is gets stuck on Motorola logo again and connecting to PC gives nothing, the computer doesn't see the phone. If after removing and inserting the battery I turn the phone on in Flash mode (pressing *Camera* + *Vol Down* + *Power*), connect to PC nothing happens again, BUT. If connected in this mode to RSD Lite I press again *Camera* + *Vol Down* + *Power* then RSD changes the _Please manually power up this phone_ message into _Waiting for others to finish current operation_ for a tiny piece of second and then _Finished_.

After that I turn off the phone and it works exactly in the same way as before flashing - i.e. gets stuck on Motorola logo.

Any suggestions? Maybe I'm missing something? I feel really desperate.


----------



## marckyz (Dec 24, 2012)

*How to*

Hello everyone,

I hard reset my fire xt and my moto switch stop running. (i did removed it using Titanium backup before).

But here's my issue. I read on this thread before that you can run apk ups by sending SMS and opening a hyperlink that will point to the SDcard then to the motoswotch apk.

I can't remember the exact command to use so that I can send a text message.

I hope someone can give me that option again.

Thanks!


----------



## petterbregen (Dec 27, 2012)

Works all like a charm in Motorola XT532!

Thanks


----------



## Roqu3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone knows how to solve the wifi bug? When wifi is on, drains battery all the time even when it's suppose to be on deep sleep.


----------



## ohnez (Dec 28, 2012)

*WIFI BUG*



Roqu3 said:


> Anyone knows how to solve the wifi bug? When wifi is on, drains battery all the time even when it's suppose to be on deep sleep.

Click to collapse



Same problem is with me :crying:


----------



## spunky SHUBHAM (Jan 1, 2013)

*some softwares r nt wrkng in xt530 plzzz help*

Hey guyzz plzzz help me...
i root my fire xt nd also increase android version bt nw all apps are not installing they are saying no application can open this fire....
Camera nd video also nt opening ...... plzzz me yar awesome abhijeet..... plzzz


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Jan 3, 2013)

spunky SHUBHAM said:


> Hey guyzz plzzz help me...
> i root my fire xt nd also increase android version bt nw all apps are not installing they are saying no application can open this fire....
> Camera nd video also nt opening ...... plzzz me yar awesome abhijeet..... plzzz

Click to collapse



what exactly do you mean by increase your android version ?


----------



## ivke18 (Jan 5, 2013)

*increase internal memory*

hey guys i need help. i increased internal memory with sdhc mem card 8gb class10 (sd - 5gb; ext2 - 2,37gb) finished successfully but, my internal memory low, why? all applications moved to ext2 or sd card, why my internal memory full, how move data files of facebook, skype, hattrick, viber and et... moved to ext2 or sd and make more space internal memory? sorry for my bad eng, and tnx for help.


----------



## vvk30 (Jan 7, 2013)

ivke18 said:


> hey guys i need help. i increased internal memory with sdhc mem card 8gb class10 (sd - 5gb; ext2 - 2,37gb) finished successfully but, my internal memory low, why? all applications moved to ext2 or sd card, why my internal memory full, how move data files of facebook, skype, hattrick, viber and et... moved to ext2 or sd and make more space internal memory? sorry for my bad eng, and tnx for help.

Click to collapse



Link them to SD card using link2sd ...
I think the second partition should be less then 1gb .... around 900mb would be sufficient ..

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gajeel23 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Clear*



ivke18 said:


> hey guys i need help. i increased internal memory with sdhc mem card 8gb class10 (sd - 5gb; ext2 - 2,37gb) finished successfully but, my internal memory low, why? all applications moved to ext2 or sd card, why my internal memory full, how move data files of facebook, skype, hattrick, viber and et... moved to ext2 or sd and make more space internal memory? sorry for my bad eng, and tnx for help.

Click to collapse



Clear some CACHE or history on your browsers..it may clear up some space..

---------- Post added at 04:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 AM ----------




jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for this guide..I finally and successfully rooted my Motorola Fire XT531.. now i can enjoy downloading more apps and games wohooo!!

more power to you guys and to this site!! :good::fingers-crossed:


----------



## Gajeel23 (Jan 9, 2013)

*GPU*

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





quakerme said:


> 1. Download ES file explorer(free)
> 2. change settings to get root permission
> 
> navigate to /system/build.prop
> ...

Click to collapse



I edited mine also..but when i restarted my phone the graphics is now more nicer..but the problem is that when i try to open application or softwares the screen goes on white and after a few seconds it will run the selected apps..just want to ask if this happen to you also guys? And when i try to open SD TOOLS i cant open it..the screen just go all white and didnt run the application..

Hope you can help me about this


Sent from my Motorola Fire XT 531


----------



## Gajeel23 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Can't Wait*



7amdoun said:


> Cyanogen 9 has finally been ported to the Galaxy Ace.
> Since our Fire XT and the Ace use the same hardware (Chipset, CPU, and Graphics), porting this ROM to our phone will be very easy.
> 
> Once Cyanogen 9 is officially released and cyanogen 9 for Ace is updated and stabilized, I might (if I have time) start creating a Custom Recovery for our phone. Hopefully the ROM itself won't need too much work to make it fully functional.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't wait for this dude!!..keep up the good work and good luck! :laugh:


----------



## satsmagic (Jan 20, 2013)

all the developer frnds, can't wait for it to come 

KEEP UP UR HARD WORK :good::good::good::good::good::good:

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

thnks workd like a charm, 




jeet.9890427233 said:


> *Disclaimer:*
> I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> *Downloads:*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dendroapsis (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Fire XT / XT-530 / XT-531 ROOTING! - NEW METHOD - [ DEVS NEEDED ]*

Is this tread alive? Anyone?


----------



## sorabh.v6 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Fire XT / XT-530 / XT-531 ROOTING! - NEW METHOD - [ DEVS NEEDED ]*

I guess it is. 

Sent from my XT530 using xda app-developers app


----------



## roy_unpro (Feb 3, 2013)

*unable to root on DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_RFM*

I have FIRE XT 530 on DMP-4530-0-1004-A02_RFM.sbf .

I tried rooting my phone according to the procedure given but am unable to root.

The process goes fine till patching with SUTRL .

But when I try running SuperOneClick, it is unable to root the phone. However, it unmounts the memory card and I have to restart the phone to mount it again.

The alternate instructions did not work either.

The process works fine the European ROM.

Help me out.


----------



## roy_unpro (Feb 3, 2013)

The "SuperOneClick" method is not working for my ROM.

However, awesomeabhijeet put me on track with this link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...6#post36444816

Let it known that for those who are facing the same problem, the above link might help you out.

Device : MOTOROLA FIRE XT 530 ROM : DMP-4530-0-1004-A02-RFM_service.sbf


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## dendroapsis (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Motorola Fire XT / XT-530 / XT-531 ROOTING! - NEW METHOD - [ DEVS NEEDED ]*

Any news about kernel n stuff?


----------



## protim (Feb 15, 2013)

*ICS fot XT 530*



dendroapsis said:


> Any news about kernel n stuff?

Click to collapse



Check out these posts.. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1597263&page=5

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2076460


----------



## acbka (Feb 20, 2013)

*ru*

hi , i want Russian language for this phone , help


----------



## Pianorcar (Feb 24, 2013)

*European Rom*

Hello European 2.3.5 is down
please reupload


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Feb 25, 2013)

Pianorcar said:


> Hello European 2.3.5 is down
> please reupload

Click to collapse



Please visit the following links - 

http://search.4s.io/q/1/DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


http://www.filestube.com/download/DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


http://www.downloadsharedfilez.com/files/dmp-4480-0-4017-a01-rfm


----------



## satsmagic (Feb 25, 2013)

*All Data 2 SD Card*

Did anyone try this app available in the playstore to create partition on sd and move data to sd

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ch_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInJhcHBzZC52MSJd

This would save the manual workaround shown in Post 1


----------



## Pianorcar (Feb 25, 2013)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Please visit the following links -
> 
> http://search.4s.io/q/1/DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks  and please update the first post cause there are some threads leading to this 

I tried All Data2SD but it didn't worked but I think if you install Busybox manually from playstore it will work


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Feb 25, 2013)

Pianorcar said:


> thanks  and please update the first post cause there are some threads leading to this
> 
> I tried All Data2SD but it didn't worked but I think if you install Busybox manually from playstore it will work

Click to collapse



Updated...

Did you try the Data2SD; the one whose link I provided? It originally worked fine without BusyBox. May be they changed some parameters... I dont have this phone anymore so I cant tell you.


----------



## Pianorcar (Feb 25, 2013)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> Updated...
> 
> Did you try the Data2SD; the one whose link I provided? It originally worked fine without BusyBox. May be they changed some parameters... I dont have this phone anymore so I cant tell you.

Click to collapse



My brother actually now owns the phone so I can't tell you too  
but my brother says after he installed all his apps and linked them with link2sd he still has about50mb internal memory .


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pianorcar said:


> My brother actually now owns the phone so I can't tell you too
> but my brother says after he installed all his apps and linked them with link2sd he still has about50mb internal memory .

Click to collapse



I think 50 mb is good enough.. but do ask him to go in to link2sd and move some of the apps manually. Also, from the app menu you can send card to SD.

Do not move any critical app that you need to start automatically, or else they will not start up.


----------



## kenmusikero (Feb 26, 2013)

*Rom ICSJ v2 drains my battery*

pls tell me if what i have done wrong


----------



## Pianorcar (Feb 26, 2013)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> I think 50 mb is good enough.. but do ask him to go in to link2sd and move some of the apps manually. Also, from the app menu you can send card to SD.
> 
> Do not move any critical app that you need to start automatically, or else they will not start up.

Click to collapse



thanks but he already done that 

My brother says with the Rom his drain is more less because after school without 3g he still has 90%
try to raflash it


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Feb 27, 2013)

kenmusikero said:


> pls tell me if what i have done wrong

Click to collapse



Please take this discussion to that thread.. I won't be able to help you with it.. My apologies. The dev of the ROM will know the specifics..


----------



## cpapakonstan (Mar 2, 2013)

*Skype video*

Hey guys ,
I was thinking to buy this phone as a cheap solution for video calls (mainly with skype).
Does it work with any custom rom? or skype video does not work regardless.
I think I saw something on youtube but I wanted to verify before buying the phone.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 2, 2013)

cpapakonstan said:


> Hey guys ,
> I was thinking to buy this phone as a cheap solution for video calls (mainly with skype).
> Does it work with any custom rom? or skype video does not work regardless.
> I think I saw something on youtube but I wanted to verify before buying the phone.

Click to collapse



Suggest you don't buy a Motorola at all.. its support has been stopped.


----------



## top1xx (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Guys...

I'm sorry if it sounds stupid but did anybody here have ever tried to flash this fire xt530/531 with motorola fire xt532 sbf? would it break our phone?

I'm asking this because I thought fire xt 532 has the same hardware specification with xt530. The difference is the first one has dual sim card on it while the second one only one sim card.

So please give me your advice..


----------



## mayur19011985 (Mar 6, 2013)

dzhani said:


> Hi everybody! I've already seen many-many times description of this problem in this thread so I hope that finally somebody has found the solution.
> 
> My XT532 gets stuck on boot on red Motorola logo. It even doesn't charge the battery from the wall charger. The story began when I deleted pre-installed QuickOffice. Now when I press *Power* button, the phone buzzes and starts booting, then gets stuck on logo. The only way to stop this is to remove the battery, no other reaction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, 
u have to flash your phone with following step

just download  file from 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2076460
use these forum instruction on following downloaded file

 link for ICJ2 
http://www.mediafire.com/?h6o2kn3w5mswe85



make phone on upto  motorola logo appear
then insert usb cable to PC and phone

by using above forum instruction it will flash ur phone 
and after completion of setup ur phone will restart
this happen with me i tried and my phone get started


----------



## manuelmoto2 (Mar 7, 2013)

*rsd lite*



mayur19011985 said:


> Hi,
> u have to flash your phone with following step
> 
> just download  file from
> ...

Click to collapse



prueba cambiando sdf googlea  puede que tu archivo este dañado o no lo allas descomprimido
http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon12.gif

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

consulta alguien save como decodificar archivos rom sdf
http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/advanced/prompt.png
porfavor podrian darme el link del archivo exe http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon8.gif para yo poder modificar mi archivo de la rom DMP-454A-0-2003-A05_RFM.sbf haber si logro algo 
gracias


----------



## Saifurthebest (Mar 11, 2013)

*too slow n repeatedly hangs*

m using link2sd in my rooted fire xt530. No more issue of internal memory. but d phone stops working occasionally, battery gets drained very quickly, gets heated and works very slow :'( . pls help.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 12, 2013)

Saifurthebest said:


> m using link2sd in my rooted fire xt530. No more issue of internal memory. but d phone stops working occasionally, battery gets drained very quickly, gets heated and works very slow :'( . pls help.

Click to collapse



What's the call of your SD card? If you are using a slow SD card, it could be the reason. You can also follow the SD Card Speed optimization tip on the OP to see if it helps.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## pavlitakis (Mar 12, 2013)

*Απ: Motorola Fire XT / XT-530 / XT-531 ROOTING / SBFs / Custom ROMs / CWM*



Saifurthebest said:


> m using link2sd in my rooted fire xt530. No more issue of internal memory. but d phone stops working occasionally, battery gets drained very quickly, gets heated and works very slow :'( . pls help.

Click to collapse



I got the same after a bad installation. So I took of the card and start the telephone. Manually I  uninstall from telephone application control all user downloaded (one by one) apps. Then format the ext2 partition and put the sd in mob. Then I reinstall all apks I wantet one by one and move it immediatelly to 2nd partition.
After this telephone works better and have more internal memory, than I bought it. 
Sd 16gb class10. Ext2 1gb. The same when I had problems.
The whole thing took me about 4 hours. 102 user apks. 
Till then I had spent 20 hours trying to avoid this "format"

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




cpapakonstan said:


> Hey guys ,
> I was thinking to buy this phone as a cheap solution for video calls (mainly with skype).
> Does it work with any custom rom? or skype video does not work regardless.
> I think I saw something on youtube but I wanted to verify before buying the phone.

Click to collapse



Skype doent support camera to this phone at all. Tango, Qiq, oovoo, ustream for sure. Its a very good phone for the money. I have rooted for 1 year and works well. Everything except skype cam but sound perfect.
I bought it 100€ in greece. Now same money samsung mini2 is better but no front cam at all.


----------



## Saifurthebest (Mar 13, 2013)

jeet.9890427233 said:


> What's the call of your SD card? If you are using a slow SD card, it could be the reason. You can also follow the SD Card Speed optimization tip on the OP to see if it helps.

Click to collapse



ya i got d sd card speed fixed but heating up of d battery is still der. m using d rom by awsomeabhijeet ICS_JB2. downloaded from dis site only. n d battery also drains quickly.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Mar 14, 2013)

Saifurthebest said:


> ya i got d sd card speed fixed but heating up of d battery is still der. m using d rom by awsomeabhijeet ICS_JB2. downloaded from dis site only. n d battery also drains quickly.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that.. You need to discuss the battery drain and heating up issue on the ICSJB2 thread. 

I never had a heating problem.. but yes, the battery life was lower since I rooted the phone as it was using the SD card more often etc. I dont think there is a workaround for that.

You could try re-doing it (flashing SBF, rooting, etc.) from scratch to eliminate any errors that may be causing this.. but I would suggest this only as a last resort.


----------



## Gojash (Mar 20, 2013)

*greek, serbian, croatian etc*

regards,
if anyone could find 4_460_4053 greek rom? Please help!


----------



## mayur19011985 (Mar 28, 2013)

*marathi fonts read properly*

hi , I tried all the method on the forum to read marathi fond
I changed the DroidSansFallback.ttf file.
I can read the letters but problem is that its not correct font
There is No two letter can combine 
if want to read swapnil I cant read properly 
But my friend mobile galaxy grand can read properly 
where is the problem 
Plese help us to get proper solution awasomeabhijeet  and jeet 
thanks in advanced


----------



## killerrk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Motorola fire xt update.*

Guys wen I was searching for updates for dify I found out the Android 4.0 update was available ( cyanogen mode) based on froyo kernel.. So when even fire xt has a froyo kernel why don't we get the update? Thank you.


----------



## Roqu3 (Apr 9, 2013)

Any real hacker who can use this on this device?
http://blog.azimuthsecurity.com/2013/04/unlocking-motorola-bootloader.html?m=1

This is also a Qualcomm device, so it must work right?


----------



## zhalx (Apr 14, 2013)

Hy guys,
is there any news for newest sbf after DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)??


----------



## Hagemazu (Apr 15, 2013)

I have motorola fire xt530 hardbrick and I can't fix it....

does anyone help me ???


----------



## flopezm (Apr 17, 2013)

zhalx said:


> Hy guys,
> is there any news for newest sbf after DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)??

Click to collapse



and time looking for one and I have no new ulguno


----------



## Pianorcar (Apr 19, 2013)

Hagemazu said:


> I have motorola fire xt530 hardbrick and I can't fix it....
> 
> does anyone help me ???

Click to collapse



did you try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1920446 ?

if it helps thank aweosomeabhijeet


----------



## antajk (Apr 24, 2013)

*Motorola XT530 rooted and sd partition*

I rooted my Moto FireXT (XT530) successfully and created a second partition usng ur method and now I have got more space than ever. But I dont see the user available memory of my card on my computer system.. plzz help me out all my data is gone.. it would take up weeks to recolllect the data..


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Apr 25, 2013)

antajk said:


> I rooted my Moto FireXT (XT530) successfully and created a second partition usng ur method and now I have got more space than ever. But I dont see the user available memory of my card on my computer system.. plzz help me out all my data is gone.. it would take up weeks to recolllect the data..

Click to collapse



Did you not take a backup of the data before partitioning? Data will be lost when you partition a SD Card or for that matter any storage medium.


----------



## md.abrarulhaq (May 24, 2013)

*True Awesomness!!*



Pianorcar said:


> did you try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1920446 ?
> 
> if it helps thank aweosomeabhijeet

Click to collapse



Awesome by awesome:cyclops:


----------



## yatindroid (May 28, 2013)

Super duper easy & fast method 4 minutes maximum
First I was scared as my HTC tattoo rooted with much hard method goldcard exploit but fire xt really easy 
Thanks jeet
From HTC One S


----------



## manuelmoto2 (May 30, 2013)

*yo lo instale xt 532 en la xt530*



pg4 said:


> What about the kernel were we able to put the kernel of xt 532 in our xt530 which has the froyo kernel????
> Rply please

Click to collapse



I installed everything ok, but as it is dual sim no reconose the sim, big problem as there conosco how to emulate sim

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------




top1xx said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I'm sorry if it sounds stupid but did anybody here have ever tried to flash this fire xt530/531 with motorola fire xt532 sbf? would it break our phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I install it, but with the MS-DOS and turned but does not recognize the sim, as the XT532 is dual sim and then appear as such,
if I can help emulate sim 1 single
and also does not recognize the usb anchor


----------



## er0shima (Jun 26, 2013)

7amdoun said:


> I just found out that the GPU on our phone is disabled by default
> 
> Force enabling it gave me  "unbelievably" smooth graphics. Text no longer fades and blurs while scrolling. Also, the occasional lag I get while playing some games seems to have gone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi... tried this on a Fire XT316. It worked halfway. When using the phone normally, all apps showed the tv effect but tapping on the screen didn't work. However, turning the device clockwise or counter did. As a result, this was very annoying since I had to use the soft-kb to type anything instead of the physical kb (I have big hands so is more comfortable and faster). I did notice a performance boost while playing but the screen issue forced me to revert the tweak.

Before the tweak, I was using Chainfire 3D + qualcomm plug-in. Is there any conflict or something with this??? or is just driver related??


----------



## dith77 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm trying to use int2ext with ICJ rom in the last 2 days, but something goes wrong and the phone doesn't work.... it goes stuck just after loading the UI
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1716124
the script worked fine with 454A stock ROM, and I had 1,8GB of free user storage (I have an 1.8gb ext2 partition on my sd).
So I try to find what's the incompatibility with ICJ... Please someone ask the question to the ICJ thread, because I can't post there


Nevermind... I had to wipe clean the ext2 partition on the SD card (actually delete it and recreate it through my PC). I also removed link2sd first, and cleaned up the install-recovery.sh script (removing link2sd, doesn't remove its lines from the script)

*I'm trying now to add Adobe Flash support, like the 454A stock ROM has. I made a backup of the apk with Titanium, and tried to add it to ICJ, with no success.
Has anyone found a solution to add Flash support to the stock browser? Or at least Dolphin (my preference)...
*


----------



## rootdefyxt320 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Motorola Fire XT530/XT531 One Click Root Script*

I've made a one click root script for Fire XT530/XT531.
This is a similar one I made for Defy Mini XT320/XT321 with the difference of recovery.img

@jeet.9890427233 can you please post it in the OP as it is better than the SUTLR method. This method doesn't screw up USB Tethering.

Motorola Fire XT530 users:

EXE version: FireXTRoot.exe - 6.23 MB
BAT version: FireXTRoot (Windows).zip - 6.42 MB

Mototrola Fire XT531 users:

EXE version: FireXT531Root.exe - 6.24 MB
BAT version: FireXT531Root.zip

If you still can't boot into temporary CWM Recovery then the Froyo kernel is incompatible with the graphics of CWM 6. 
Press thanks if it worked for you.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Jul 9, 2013)

rootdefyxt320 said:


> I've made a one click root script for Fire XT530/XT531.
> This is a similar one I made for Defy Mini XT320/XT321 with the difference of recovery.img
> 
> @jeet.9890427233 can you please post it in the OP as it is better than the SUTLR method. This method doesn't screw up USB Tethering.
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated in OP. Links were reversed.. I corrected it..


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## dith77 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just tried it on a stock 454A ROM, but the command _fastboot boot recovery.img_ can't reboot the phone to CWM automatically.
I had to remove the battery, and the USB cable, manually start CWM and then make the changes to continue.

Other than that, very nice method!!!


----------



## dith77 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just to reconfirm..... The method is not working for me at all. My XT531 can't hotboot to the recoveryimage...
Actually, I tried to do this myself in the past for other reasons, but it doesnt work....
*Is it just my XT531, or is this a general issue on all XTs? Does this method work for you in a freshly installed rom?*


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Jul 11, 2013)

dith77 said:


> Just to reconfirm..... The method is not working for me at all. My XT531 can't hotboot to the recoveryimage...
> Actually, I tried to do this myself in the past for other reasons, but it doesnt work....
> *Is it just my XT531, or is this a general issue on all XTs? Does this method work for you in a freshly installed rom?*

Click to collapse



Please PM rootdefyxt320.


----------



## top1xx (Aug 8, 2013)

*Stuck at M logo*

I'm stuck at M logo after flashing new sbf. Just stucked there and can't get into recovery mode. What should I do?
Please did anyone here ever experienced a problem like me? I need your advice...


----------



## dith77 (Aug 8, 2013)

top1xx said:


> I'm stuck at M logo after flashing new sbf. Just stucked there and can't get into recovery mode. What should I do?
> Please did anyone here ever experienced a problem like me? I need your advice...

Click to collapse



It's not normal.... try to reflash again, and follow carefully the instructions.
If it fails again, then try a different SBF!


----------



## top1xx (Aug 8, 2013)

dith77 said:


> It's not normal.... try to reflash again, and follow carefully the instructions.
> If it fails again, then try a different SBF!

Click to collapse



thank's a lot..
but I do had 4 sbf's  and had reflashed in 3 different computers... So, do you think that my moto severe a hardware problem maybe? If yes, where do I start fixing it?

Sorry, completely newbie here..


----------



## dith77 (Aug 8, 2013)

top1xx said:


> thank's a lot..
> but I do had 4 sbf's  and had reflashed in 3 different computers... So, do you think that my moto severe a hardware problem maybe? If yes, where do I start fixing it?
> 
> Sorry, completely newbie here..

Click to collapse



Let's confirm all the steps:
1. you are trying to flash XT531 with XT531's SBF files....
2. you are flashing them with RSDlite
3. you have no disconnections (working USB cable and working PC USB port)
4. you let the procedure on RSDlite finish, and you got no error messages

Please check all of the above


----------



## top1xx (Aug 9, 2013)

dith77 said:


> Let's confirm all the steps:
> 1. you are trying to flash XT531 with XT531's SBF files....
> 2. you are flashing them with RSDlite
> 3. you have no disconnections (working USB cable and working PC USB port)
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Actually it's XT530 and I'm sure it's SBF files for xt530 I get here: http://dc463.4s.io/download/XoTKFrAd/dmp-4480-0-4017-a01_rfm.sbf?tsid=20130808-150212-92e3dc83
2. The USB cable originally come with the handset. I'm sure the port is working well.
3. RSDlite ended with warning like this: "Please manually power up the phone" while the phone displaying only the famous red M logo. So I did this procedure: http://www.mmus.us/forum/showthread.php?t=10820 RSDLite then says "finished/ PASS"

But when I restart the phone it stuck at M logo. 

Somebody said I have to go to recovery mode and doing 'wipe data/ reset' but when I press Volume +, Volume - and Power button there's nothing happen. Again, only the M logo.. 

Come on guys I'm stuck at this point. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## dith77 (Aug 9, 2013)

It seems that you have done everything as it should.

Maybe try the spanish ROM 454A http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html?

if it's not working, try flashing with another version of RSDlite, and maybe on another computer. I can't imagine anything else go wrong on the software side.... maybe you have a hardware error if nothing works...


----------



## top1xx (Aug 10, 2013)

dith77 said:


> It seems that you have done everything as it should.
> 
> Maybe try the spanish ROM 454A http://www.4shared.com/rar/2_Bg1iq3/DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM_RETAIL.html?
> 
> if it's not working, try flashing with another version of RSDlite, and maybe on another computer. I can't imagine anything else go wrong on the software side.... maybe you have a hardware error if nothing works...

Click to collapse



Yupp... thank's I appreciate your time.
So, we agreed that it is maybe hardware problem. I guess it possibly the USB port, what do you think? 
But anyway, I thank you so much for your attention... I'll take another try with spanish ROM you provided.. 
Wish me luck


----------



## dith77 (Aug 10, 2013)

If it was the USB port, RSDlite nor Windows would even recognize the phone.... but as you say, you manage to flash it without errors.
I guess it is a faulty RAM/ROM chip... as long as you follow the instructions by letter and everything fails

I wish you the best! :good:
Hope it is only a bad SBF file....


----------



## top1xx (Aug 11, 2013)

dith77 said:


> If it was the USB port, RSDlite nor Windows would even recognize the phone.... but as you say, you manage to flash it without errors.
> I guess it is a faulty RAM/ROM chip... as long as you follow the instructions by letter and everything fails
> 
> I wish you the best! :good:
> Hope it is only a bad SBF file....

Click to collapse



Report :

Still had no luck.. My moto doesn't resurrect even with Spanish SBF file...


----------



## dith77 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm sorry for this. Maybe try again at a friend's computer as a last resort... preferably Windows 7 32bit.

Or you can give it to an authorized Motorola service in order to have it checked. They usually have more sophisticated tools that can check whether is an un-repairable hardware problem, or just a reflashing.


----------



## flopezm (Aug 25, 2013)

News

Enviado desde mi XT531 usando Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------

New sbf in foro bootloader for xt 531

Enviado desde mi XT531 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## flopezm (Aug 31, 2013)

flopezm said:


> News
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT531 usando Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ok tenks chek


----------



## Vaibhavsharma.iit (Sep 19, 2013)

*bro can u plz explain me how u created the 2nd partition nd increases ur int. memory?*

bro can u plz explain me how u created the 2nd partition nd increases your int. memory?
thanks in advance!


----------



## androidxt530 (Oct 20, 2013)

saif.dmaster said:


> i did it it ...at first 5 to 6 boots only the lights of the buttons used to lit up and the phone use to vibrate.....
> but after that it stopped doin that
> plz help:crying:

Click to collapse



same my proplem



testingandroid said:


> Plug it in a wall charger and remove the battery when the lights lit up. After that remove it from the wall charger and place the battery back

Click to collapse



doesnt work for me,,:crying:

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------

hi
my xt530 not booting,only when i plug it in charging just the four buttons lighting like flash,
some times when i press power button vibratting and the red logo shown,and restart it self for ever,
i dont no where is the problem
any help?
ps:
it has custom rom.


----------



## vvk30 (Oct 20, 2013)

Dude check awesomeabhijeet's signature for debricking xt530
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1920446



And to increase internal memory
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1746228
Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidxt530 (Oct 22, 2013)

vishal.kulkarni30 said:


> Dude check awesomeabhijeet's signature for debricking xt530
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1920446
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not work for me,


----------



## YaduXGT (Nov 1, 2013)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!
Android 4.4 KitKat Supports Devices With as Little as 512MB of RAM
So any geniuses out there who could try something magical !?


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 1, 2013)

The internal memory :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YaduXGT (Nov 1, 2013)

*Android Kitkat to support more devices*

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!
_Android 4.4 KitKat Supports Devices With as Little as 512MB of RAM_
_*So any geniuses out there who could try something magical !?  
*_
*NDTV Gadgets* - http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/new...orts-devices-running-just-512mb-of-ram-440357

*AndroidPolice*- http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/1...rt-to-devices-with-as-little-as-512mb-of-ram/

*GSMArena*- http://www.gsmarena.com/newscomm-7105.php

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## tsakaritas (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello guys,
i am connecting my motorola fire xt and i am going to flash ICJ V2 but it says that device not found. what i have to do ?


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 8, 2013)

Enable USB debugging 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tsakaritas (Nov 8, 2013)

already active... i dont know if is bootloader active

i press vol- and power but the moblie begins


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 8, 2013)

Try reinstalling adb drivers

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tsakaritas (Nov 8, 2013)

vishal.kulkarni30 said:


> Try reinstalling adb drivers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Great i unistall the driver and now i cant find it  any link ? i have windows 8


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think its installed automatically if connected to internet :screwy:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tsakaritas (Nov 8, 2013)

vishal.kulkarni30 said:


> I think its installed automatically if connected to internet :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope but i install it  
but now... (you will laugh) i install 2.5.3 version or something like this and how i can install 4.1? i can go only in FTE mode


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 8, 2013)

It's not exactly 4.1 .. ICJ is still gingerbread themed to look like jb 
And I think u need to try installing it on a win7 32bit PC 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tsakaritas (Nov 8, 2013)

vishal.kulkarni30 said:


> It's not exactly 4.1 .. ICJ is still gingerbread themed to look like jb
> And I think u need to try installing it on a win7 32bit PC
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




so... my mobile must be open ? must be in FTM mode? or what ?


----------



## vvk30 (Nov 8, 2013)

1.Rooted phone
2.Install CWM
3.Enable USB debug
4.Install ICJ v2
This method works for me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tsakaritas (Nov 8, 2013)

vishal.kulkarni30 said:


> 1.Rooted phone
> 2.Install CWM
> 3.Enable USB debug
> 4.Install ICJ v2
> ...

Click to collapse



Its ok  thanks


----------



## mEmoZz (Nov 28, 2013)

Check that ROM guys, it's for All Motorola Fire XT series!

JellySandwich


----------



## zhalx (Dec 5, 2013)

dear dev and xt user who still concern of our device future development, please send me text on my whatsapp +6281510112701.



current member

jaafar - Jordan - developer,

andrewidya - Indonesia - cwm team, linux master,

inyong/supriyadi - indonesia - java scripter

memmoz - Egypt - UI designer and modder



regards

zhalx 

Sent from my XT531 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mEmoZz (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

JellySandwich version TWO has been released, Check it now!


----------



## olivi25 (Feb 3, 2014)

mEmoZz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> JellySandwich version TWO has been released, Check it now!

Click to collapse



I test this ROM and it's very very good


----------



## mEmoZz (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey guys..,

Check that new group for Motorola, Join it!

Motorola Fire™ XT Social


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 26, 2014)

Clear cache clear dalvik fix permissions in your recovery 

Gesendet von meinem One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## aquared (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone has any stock or custom firmware with GREEK language for XT530? cwm recovery flash or sbf file. DMP-4460-0-4053-A04_RFM (4_460_4053) was the original firmware.


----------



## Arijit.Ray81 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Disclaimer:*
 I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone, your computer or anything else while following these instructions. Proceed at your own risk.


*NEW ONE CLICK ROOT*​
Special Thanks to rootdefyxt320

BAT version
EXE version

SUTLR method​ 
*Downloads:*
Here are the apps/files needed for Rooting - 
1. SuperOneClick 2.3.3.0
2. SUT LR 1.8.2 (Doesn't seem to be working on 64-bit systems)
3. *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* [ATTACHED]

*Before Rooting:* 
Prepare your phone by doing the following:
 - Go to Settings > Applications > CHECK "Unknown Sources"
 - Go to Settings > Applications > Developer > CHECK "USB Debugging" and "Stay Awake"
 - Connect your phone via USB, when prompted *DO NOT* select USB Mass Storage.
- Extract *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* and *NvDefinition.xml* from the attached zip file in to a folder

- Now, install SUT LR, run the app 
- Select the *FXX_PR3_NV.xml* [ensure *NvDefinition.xml* is also in the same folder as FXX_PR3_NV.xml]
- Your phone will restart.

It does NOT erase anything on the phone, since it only patches the ROM.

*Rooting:*
After the phone restarts, open SuperOneClick and select root. It will take less than a minute to finish.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the New Instructions.


*For Folks for whom the above instructions DO NOT work; please follow instructions at **THIS LINK*

*UPDATE* your Phone to the latest *FIRMWARE* *HERE*

*** *YOU CAN UPDATE UNROOTED PHONES ONLY!*


*Could someone take the initiative to MOD this phone? Create some custom ROMs and Themes? I believe Motorola is not providing an ICS update for this phone but some skilled developers can surely help us get the ICS feel on it. I would appreciate if someone could take their time out and get to work on this. I would extend any help I can give.*



*Increasing Internal Phone Memory​*
Credits to Pianorcar for this.

You need – 


Rooted Motorola Fire XT530
MicroSD Card  *Higher the Class of the Card, better it would be.
MiniTool Partition
Link2SD


Steps –


Download and Install *Link2SD* on your phone
Backup the existing data on the SD Card
Install *MiniTool Partition* and open it
Delete the existing Partition on the SD Card
Right Click on the “*Unallocated*” SD Card once again and select “Create”
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as ”*Fat32*” and specify the “*Partition Size*”
Click OK
Right Click on the remaining “*Unallocated*” space
Create a “*Primary Partition*”, File System as “*Ext2*”
Click OK
Start *Link2SD* and select *Ext2*
Restart your phone
Start Link2Sd again
The SD Card should now be mounted and you can click “*Create Link*” on the apps you want to send to the SD Card
The App now will be completely moved to the SD Card


 


*Which apps to safe to move to SD? Look HERE*
Thanks to Kammii


*Increase SD Card Speed up to 200%​*
Required -


Rooted Phone
SD Tools
SD Speed Increase



Run *SD Tools* and test the speed of your SD Card
Open *SD Speed Increase* and move the slider to 1024
Save the Setting
Now Run *SD Tools* again and test if the speed has increased
Try different settings with *SD Speed Increase* and save the best setting to start at boot.
*** 2048 worked best for me.




*SBFs for Motorola Fire XT 530/531*​*NOT Custom ROMs*​

You would need RSD Lite 5.6 to flash the SBFs.

**NOTE:* Chinese ROM does NOT have Google apps, Market. European ROM has everything

*European 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-4017-A01_RFM


Latin American SBFs:
*Claro* 
*Entel*

*Chinese 2.3.5*: DMP-4480-0-7009-A02_RFM

*Another ROM* - DMP-454A-0-2010-A03_RFM(RETAIL)  - Suggested by cmndst. Claims are that the ROM is excellent. I have not tried it personally so I leave it up to you folks to try and comment about it.

*Credits & Special Thanks* to 7amdoun for the SBFs.




*CUSTOM ROM HERE​*

*Ice Cream Jelly​*

*JellySandwich TWO*​

BUGIS​


*Here is how you can flash CWM*​


----------



## Pestanec (Jul 18, 2017)

Is anyone using this phone today? I planing to use like second sell phone


----------

